# The Song Title Game



## bernardmax

*Song Title Game*

How to play: Ssomeone says the name of a song then the next person to post names a song with a word from the last post. With some words you can add "s" and "ed", or make any short changes.

To starts us off:

Some heads are gonna roll - Judas Priest


----------



## Digital Black

Rot N' Roll - Carcass


----------



## Chris

Roll the Bones - Rush


----------



## archtop

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## Bastard Toadflax

Them - Cranberries (That one was hard...thank you google)


----------



## archtop

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toshiro

One Of Us - Kreator


----------



## Chris

Children Of The Damned - Iron Maiden


----------



## archtop

Damn You - Steve Vai


----------



## Toshiro

The Wonders at Your Feet - Dark Tranquility


----------



## archtop

Your Darkest Hour - Dimension Zero


----------



## Dylan7620

darkness becomes - big dumb face


----------



## Metal Ken

Darkness Descends - Dark Angel


----------



## Toshiro

When Darkness Falls - Evergrey


----------



## Chris

When the Levee Breaks - Led Zep


----------



## Metal Ken

When The Sun Burns Red - Kreator


----------



## archtop

Red Sector A - Rush


----------



## Chris

River Runs Red - Life of Agony


----------



## Metal Ken

River Dragon Has Come - Nevermore


----------



## archtop

Dragon's child - Iced Earth


----------



## Metal Ken

Wrath Child - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toshiro

A World Of Wrath - Grimfist


----------



## Metal Ken

Lunatic Of God's Creation - Deicide


----------



## Toshiro

Enemy of God - Kreator


----------



## Metal Ken

God Of Emptiness - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

Stench Of Paradise Burning - Disincarnate


----------



## eviltoaster

The smoke of her burning - Cradle of filth


----------



## keithb

Paris is Burning - Dokken


----------



## Metal Ken

Burning Of Sodom - Dark Angel


----------



## Chris

The Wake of Magellan - Savatage


----------



## archtop

Wake up the Mountain - Helloween


----------



## Bastard Toadflax

When the Water Breaks - Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## archtop

Water - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Chris

Run to the Water - Live


----------



## archtop

Run Likr Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bastard Toadflax

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Chris

Hell on Wheels - Cinderella


----------



## archtop

Hell's Kitchen - Dream Theater


----------



## kman

Air Guitar Hell- Steve Vai


----------



## archtop

Guitars Suck - Bumblefoot


----------



## Chris

Sucking My Love - Diamond Head


----------



## archtop

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## kman

Rhythm of Love- Yes


----------



## Dylan7620

love said no - him


----------



## archtop

No More Lies - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toshiro

A World Of Lies - At The Gates


----------



## Chris

So Many Lies - Testament


----------



## Toshiro

Place Of Many Deaths - Morbid Angel


----------



## archtop

Death Alley Driver - Rainbow


----------



## Chris

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## archtop

Angels Fall First - Nightwish


----------



## Chris

Revelation (Death's Angel) - Manowar


----------



## Metal Ken

Angel Of Disease - Morbid Angel


----------



## Chris

Spreading The Disease - Queensryche


----------



## Metal Ken

Sculpting the Throne Of Seth - Behemoth


----------



## Toshiro

Reconquering The Throne - Kreator


----------



## Metal Ken

Behold the Throne of Chaos - Vital Remains


----------



## Toshiro

Descent Into Chaos - Nightrage


----------



## Metal Ken

Flashback Into The Abyss - Psychotic Waltz


----------



## Vince

uhm....

Screaming into the Abyss - Vince LuPone


(too easy, HB)


----------



## Metal Ken

We all saw it coming, vince. ;p ;p 
Abyss of the Void - Gamma Ray


----------



## Toshiro

Void Of Tranquillity - Dark Tranquility

This is getting to be just a boost to my post count, I feel sorta guilty.


----------



## archtop

Into the Void - Black Sabbath


----------



## Goliath

Into Another - Skid Row


----------



## Drew

Another Day - Dream Theater


----------



## Chris

Another Brick In The Wall - 'Floyd


----------



## Drew

"Peter the Destroyer" - Floater


----------



## kman

On the Turning away- Pink Floyd


----------



## archtop

On the Coldest Winter Night - Kamelot


----------



## macalpine88

winter in osaka - tony macalpine


----------



## Chris

Long Cold Winter - Cinderella


----------



## kman

Cold Shot- Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Chris

Shot in the Dark - Ozzy


----------



## archtop

Dark Chest of Wonders - Nightwish


----------



## Toshiro

Long Since Dark - Sanctuary


----------



## archtop

Long Distance Runaround - Yes


----------



## kman

Going the Distance- Cake


----------



## Shikaru

Going under - Evanescence

 It's all i could find


----------



## Toshiro

Under Starside Skies - Epoch Of Unlight


----------



## kman

Under a Glass Moon- Dream Theater


----------



## macalpine88

moonbabies - planet x


----------



## Toshiro

Full Moon - Sonata Arctica


----------



## archtop

Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## Toshiro

Dead Night Dead Light - Enforsaken


----------



## macalpine88

the light - spocks beard


----------



## archtop

Lights Out - UFO


----------



## Toshiro

Out Of Touch - Death


----------



## kman

Touch of Gray- Grateful Dead


----------



## Metal Ken

Dorian Gray - Stormwitch


----------



## archtop

Pleasant Shade of Gray pts.1-12 - Fates Warning


----------



## Toshiro

Casting Shade - Shadow's Fall


----------



## Metal Ken

Shades Of War - Testament


----------



## archtop

War Ensemble - Slayer


----------



## Metal Ken

War Is My Sheppard - Exodus


----------



## kman

War Inside My Head- Dream Theater


----------



## Toshiro

Turned Insiode Out - Obituary


----------



## Metal Ken

Trashed, Lost And Strung Out - Children of Bodom


----------



## Toshiro

No Love Lost - Carcass


----------



## Metal Ken

Love Us Or Hate Us - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

Pile Of Hate - Darkane


----------



## Metal Ken

HateBreeder - Children of Bodom ;p ;p 
(Vince got his now i get mine lol)


----------



## Toshiro

Breeding The Spawn - Suffocation


----------



## Metal Ken

Cacodemon, The Satan Spawn - Deicide


----------



## Toshiro

Demon In Veins - Soilwork


----------



## Metal Ken

Ghost in the Machine - Blaze Bayley


----------



## Shikaru

Her Ghost in the fog - Cradle of Filth


----------



## archtop

Ghost of the Navigator - Iron Maiden


----------



## macalpine88

ghost of versailles - tony macalpine


----------



## archtop

Ghost of Freedom - Iced Earth


----------



## Metal Ken

Blasphemy of the Holy Ghost - Morbid Angel


----------



## archtop

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Digital Black

Holy wars megedeth


----------



## macalpine88

war - joe satriani


----------



## kman

Happy Xmas, War is over- John Lennon


----------



## archtop

Over My Head - Kings X


----------



## Shikaru

Screaming Head - Jordan Rudess


----------



## archtop

Sceaming in Digital - Queensryche


----------



## Shikaru

Digital Bitch - Black Sabbath


----------



## Drew

Cold Hard Bitch - Jet


----------



## Shikaru

Hard Lines, Sunken Cheeks - Pantera

Should i stop playing so much?


----------



## kman

Lines in the Sand- Dream Theater


----------



## Shikaru

Sandblasted Skin - Pantera


----------



## Chris

Skin of my Teeth - Megadeth


----------



## Vince

Shedding Skin - Pantera


----------



## Vince

Chris said:


> So Many Lies - Testament





Chris said:


> Skin of my Teeth - Megadeth



Off topic, Chris your taste in music rules


----------



## Metal Ken

desertdweller said:


> Shedding Skin - Pantera


Skinned Alive - Sodom


----------



## kman

Alive in an Ultra World- Steve Vai


----------



## The Rx Elite

Buried Alive by Love - HIM


----------



## archtop

Love Gun - KISS


----------



## Chris

Machine Gun Eddie - Nitro


----------



## Metal Ken

Chris said:


> Machine Gun Eddie - Nitro



All Guns Blazing - Judas Priest


----------



## Toshiro

All Play Dead - Nevermore


----------



## kman

All on a Sunday- Spock's Beard


----------



## DthMtlDave

All Hippies Are Dropouts - Leng Tch'e


----------



## Toshiro

When The Crowds Are Gone - Savatage


----------



## Shikaru

When Darkness Falls - Killswitch Engage


----------



## archtop

Fallen - Symphony X


----------



## Shikaru

All falls down - Machine Head


----------



## archtop

Down by the seaside - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shikaru

The Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## macalpine88

final guitar solo - steve vai


----------



## archtop

My guitar want's to kill your mama - Frank Zappa


----------



## Shikaru

Kill the King - Megadeth


----------



## Chris

Blood of the Kings - Manowar


----------



## Shikaru

The Beheading of A King - Amon Amarth


----------



## Chris

Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun - Floyd

_Now there's one that leaves it open.._


----------



## kman

The Court of the Crimson King- King Crimson


----------



## Chris

_I cant believe you used the word "the"  _

The Crimson Idol - WASP


----------



## Shikaru

Slaughter of the Soul - At The Gates

_Finally, a game that requires little or no skill whatsoever_


----------



## Dylan7620

this dying soul - dream theater


----------



## Chris

Souls of Black - Testament


----------



## Shikaru

Soul Engraved - God Forbid


----------



## Metal Ken

Voracious Souls - Death Angel


----------



## Chris

Save our Souls - Motley Crue


----------



## Metal Ken

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## Chris

Quicksand Jesus - Skid Row


----------



## kman

Jesus is Just Alright- Doobie Brothers


----------



## Chris

Jesus Built My Hotrod - Ministry

(ding ding dang a dang a dang ding dong dinga dinga dong a donnnnng )


----------



## Metal Ken

Doomsday Jesus - BLS


----------



## Dylan7620

personal jesus - depeche mode


----------



## Metal Ken

Burn with Jesus - Immolation (Someone get away from the jesus thing, i cant think of any more songs with his name in it lol)


----------



## Toshiro

Pillage and Burn - Malevolent Creation

_I find it funny that it seems like everyone uses the same word over and over and over... That Jesus thing was scary......_


----------



## Dylan7620

let it burn - usher  someone shoot me


----------



## Shikaru

Just let me Breathe - Dream Theater


----------



## Drew

*shoots Dylan*


----------



## Chris

Shoot All The Clowns - Bruce Dickinson

(har har)


----------



## Shikaru

Kings of the Carnival Creation - Dimmu Borgir

_I'll eat my hat if anyone follows this using Carnival_


----------



## Metal Ken

The Carnival Bizzarre - Cathedral ;p


----------



## Shikaru

_I'm gonna need sauce.........lots of sauce_ 

Bizarre Cosmic industries - Covenant


----------



## Metal Ken

Last Entertainment(TV Bizarre) - Coroner.


----------



## Shikaru

One Last Time - Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Last Act of Defiance - Exodus


----------



## Dylan7620

Act of my own - norma jean


----------



## Toshiro

God Of Our Own Divinity - Morbid Angel


----------



## macalpine88

in the name of god - dream theater


----------



## Chris

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Maiden


----------



## Toshiro

The Boy Who Wanted To Be A Real Puppet - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Chris

The Real Thing - Faith No More


----------



## Drew

Jimi Thing - DMB 

(a change of pace )


----------



## Shikaru

Where the wild things are - Metallica


----------



## Toshiro

Where All Good Sleep - Evergrey


----------



## Metal Ken

Where the Slime Live - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

To Live is to Hide - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Metal Ken

Pleasure To Kill - Kreator


----------



## Chris

Kill Again - Slayer


----------



## Dylan7620

hold me, thrill me, kiss me, kill me - you 2


----------



## Metal Ken

The Flesh and the Power It Holds - Death


----------



## Chris

Rhime of the Ancient Mariner - Maiden


----------



## Dylan7620

nature is ancient - bjork


----------



## Metal Ken

THe Ancient Plague - Kreator


----------



## Dylan7620

My plague - Slipknot


----------



## Chris

The Plague - Nuclear Assault


----------



## Metal Ken

Graves Of the Fathers - Cryptopsy 

(BTW, Nuclear Assault \m/)


----------



## Dylan7620

father o'blivion - frank zappa


----------



## Metal Ken

Father, You're Not a Father - Immolation


----------



## Toshiro

Not Forgotten - Anacrusis


----------



## Metal Ken

Nothing is Not - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

Believe In Nothing - Nevermore


----------



## Dylan7620

nothing else matters - metallica


----------



## Toshiro

Mind Matters - Dark Tranquility


----------



## Shikaru

Universal Mind - Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## archtop

Mind Storm - Joe Satriani

This game is like popping quarters in a slot machine, although mindless, I
can't seem to stop.


----------



## Drew

"(Call it) Stormy Thursday" - um, T-Bone Walker? 

-D


----------



## Toshiro

The Dungeons Are Calling - Savatage


----------



## Dylan7620

calling dr love - kiss


----------



## Shikaru

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toshiro

TDS Take It As You Will - Vio-lence


----------



## macalpine88

take the time - dream theater


----------



## kman

Time Machine- Joe Satriani


----------



## The Rx Elite

killing time - hed p.e.


----------



## Drew

Killing Floor - Jimi


----------



## macalpine88

the killing hand - dt


----------



## Metal Ken

Killing Art - Hypocrisy


----------



## Toshiro

The Fragile Art Of Existence - Control Denied


----------



## Metal Ken

Reek of Putrefaction - Carcass


----------



## Toshiro

Disciples of the Lie - Iced Earth


----------



## Drew

"Salt of the Earth" - Rolling Stones


----------



## Chris

Back to the Earth - Rusted Root


----------



## Drew

Sorry to interrupt, but that's an _awesome_ song I haven't heard in ages... Not as big on the ending, but the slow section it opens with... man. 

Strangely, two people taped that album for me before I bought it, and both got cut off halfway through. I never even knew it had a fast ending until I got the CD, lol. 

-D

Oh, yeah, a song title - "The Earth Died Screaming" - Tom Waits


----------



## Chris

Yeah, I love them. That whole album's awesome. 

And for my song:

Screaming into the Abyss - The Artist Known As *X*


----------



## Drew

hahahaha. 

Heard their (I think) latest, "Welcome to my Party?" They took quite a hit when they lost something like three drummers (a staggering loss for most bands, but that still left them with two) and took a few albums to get their feet back under them, with the occasional great song ("Sister Contine," "Rising Sun," and an excellent cover of "You Can't Always Get What You Want" come to mind), but man, they really came together on that one. Very funky, very roots-rock, and just all around badass. I was doing CD reviews for the Guitar War Newsletter when that one came out, and got it the same week I got Satch's "Strange Beautiful Music," and ended up reviewing the Rusted Root album because I thought it was far more exciting. 

"Crawl Into You" - Floater


----------



## Jerich

"under your wings and into your arms"-My Dying Bride..nicer long one...Gothic Metal Songs have Long long Titles..heheh!!!


----------



## Chris

Strange Wings - Savatage


----------



## Jerich

Since i just got into this I will try to pull out the Strange stuff...Long titles make it easier....



"The Sound Of Her Wings"- Entwined


----------



## keithb

Jerich said:


> "The Sound Of Her Wings"- Entwined



The Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Drew

"The Sound and the Fury" - William Faulkner. 

Oh shit. 

How about " Haven From Silence" - X


----------



## Shikaru

Not sure which one to continue on from lol Let's go with the second one

Cowboys from hell - Pantera


----------



## Drew

Good call - the first is a novel. 

Cowboy Hat - Nickelback (believe it or not, their debut is pretty solid, and this is a great tune)


----------



## Vince

Cowboy Song - Thin Lizzy (another great song... you should hear Anthrax's cover of it!)


----------



## Chris

That Song - Big Wreck


----------



## macalpine88

the mountain song - joe satriani


----------



## Drew

The Mountains Win Again - Blues Traveler


----------



## Chris

Again - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toshiro

Angry Again - Megadeth


----------



## Jerich

"Born again" -  Morbid Angel -  (heretic)


----------



## Toshiro

Born Dead - Death


----------



## Vacant

Arch Enemy - Marching On A Dead End Road


----------



## Chris

Dead Winter Dead - Savatage


----------



## Toshiro

Above the Winter Moonlight - Dragonforce


----------



## Chris

Long Cold Winter - Cinderella


----------



## Dylan7620

cold - crossfade


----------



## Toshiro

Into Cold Darkness - Vital Remains


----------



## Chris

Fixation on the Darkness - Killswitch


----------



## Jerich

"forever Darkness" -Darkseed


----------



## Toshiro

The Forever Endeavor - Enforsaken


----------



## Metal Ken

Forever Underground - Vital Remains


----------



## Toshiro

Mosh Pit Underground - Grimfist


----------



## Metal Ken

Into the Pit - Testament


----------



## Toshiro

Torn Into Enthrallment - Suffocation


----------



## Jerich

"into the pentagram"-Samael-(rebellion)


----------



## Metal Ken

Blood on The Altar - Bewitched


----------



## Goliath

Bonded By Blood - Slayer


----------



## Jerich

"the blood room"-Attenion deficit


----------



## kman

White Room- Cream


----------



## Metal Ken

Goliath said:


> Bonded By Blood - Slayer


Bonded By Blood is Exodus dude ;p 

White Witch - Angel Witch


----------



## Shikaru

White Cluster - Opeth


----------



## Metal Ken

Clusterfuck Jam - Psychotic Waltz


----------



## Toshiro

Rasberry Jam Delta-V - Joe Satriani


----------



## macalpine88

the woodstock jam - joe satriani


----------



## Toshiro

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Metal Ken

Church of the Machine - Symphony X


----------



## Toshiro

New Machine - Overkill


----------



## Metal Ken

Damn the Machine - Gamma Ray


----------



## Toshiro

Children Of The Damned - Iron Maiden


----------



## Metal Ken

Tempo of the Damned - Exodus


----------



## Toshiro

Dark Of The Sun - Arch Enemy


----------



## archtop

Sun and Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## Jerich

"like Gods Of the Sun" -My Dying Bride


----------



## Toshiro

Awakening Of The Gods - Kreator


----------



## Metal Ken

Second Awakening - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

Second To None - Annihilator


----------



## Vince

One Second - Paradise Lost


----------



## Metal Ken

One Man's Fate - Testament


----------



## Vince

Fate's Warning - Iron Maiden


----------



## Metal Ken

Blaze of First Warning - Mob Rules


----------



## Toshiro

The First Noble Truth - Shadow's Fall


----------



## GuitarMofo

The Heart and The Shape - 36 Crazyfists


----------



## kman

Heart of the Sunrise- Yes


----------



## Metal Ken

Black Sunrise - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

The Mirror Black - Sanctuary


----------



## Vince

Black No. 1 - Type O Negative


----------



## Vacant

Kamelot - The Black Halo


----------



## Metal Ken

Halo Of Thorns - Psychotic Waltz


----------



## Toshiro

Edge Of Thorns - Savatage


----------



## Metal Ken

Edge of Heaven - Candlemass


----------



## Toshiro

A Question of Heaven - Iced Earth


----------



## Metal Ken

Servent In Heaven, King In Hell - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

Gates To Hell - Obituary


----------



## Metal Ken

Gates Of Babylon - Dio


----------



## Toshiro

Disciples Of Babylon - Dragonforce


----------



## Metal Ken

Towards Babylon - Behemoth


----------



## Toshiro

Towards Obsession - Shadow


----------



## Metal Ken

Towards Dead End - Children of Bodom


----------



## Toshiro

Beginning Of The End - Into Eternity


----------



## moojimoo3

Rain to the sound of panic - Himsa


----------



## Toshiro

Desert Rain - Iced Earth


----------



## archtop

Rain - Vinnie Moore


----------



## kman

The Rain Song- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Metal Ken

Mindsong - Psychotic Waltz


----------



## macalpine88

mindstorm - joe satriani


----------



## Vince

A Mind Beside Itself - Dream Theater
__I. Erotomania
__II. Voices
__III. The Silent Man


----------



## Metal Ken

Out Of Body (Out Of Mind) - Forbidden


----------



## Vince

Out of the Ashes - Symphony X


----------



## Metal Ken

Sign of the Southern Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shikaru

Cross eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## kman

The Wind Cries Mary- Hendrix


----------



## Vince

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Metal Ken

Crushed to Dust - Green Carnation


----------



## kman

Crushing Day- Joe Satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

A Day Of Reckoning - Testament


----------



## Toshiro

Nice Day...For A Funeral - Overkill


----------



## macalpine88

Dyin' day - steve vai


----------



## kman

This Dying Soul- Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Dying Race Apocalypse - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Metal Ken

Dawn of the Apocalypse - Vital Remains


----------



## Toshiro

Blackened Dawn - Evergrey


----------



## macalpine88

inside black - planet x


----------



## Jerich

"Goddess In Black"-Gorefest


----------



## Metal Ken

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## Shikaru

Blinded Eyes Yield Blackened skies - Blood of Creation


----------



## Toshiro

Eyes To See, Ears To Hear - Morbid Angel


----------



## keithb

Toshiro said:


> Eyes To See, Ears To Hear - Morbid Angel



In Your Eyes - Phil Collins


----------



## Vince

Cover My Eyes - Dream Theater


----------



## Toshiro

Poison My Eyes - Anthrax


----------



## Shikaru

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## archtop

Eye in the Sky - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Chris

Bleed The Sky - Reville


----------



## Jerich

"the Final End"-Winds


----------



## Vince

Toshiro said:


> Poison My Eyes - Anthrax



right on, Toshiro  



moving on...

The Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## archtop

Countdown - John Coltrane


----------



## Vince

Countdown to Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Chris

Come to the Sabbath - King Diamond


----------



## Vacant

Symphony X - King of Terrors


----------



## Vince

Hall of the Mountain King - Savatage


(maaaaaaaaaaaaaadneeeesss reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeignssss!!!)


----------



## macalpine88

king of the universe - planet x


----------



## archtop

King Kong - Frank Zappa


----------



## Leon

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Toshiro

Nothing is Everything - Death


----------



## Jerich

"The twilight is my robe"- Opeth


----------



## Chris

In My Darkest Hour - Megadeth


----------



## archtop

Not to be Forgotten (Our Final Hour) - Pat Metheny


----------



## Toshiro

The Forgotten (Parts 1 and 2) - Joe Satriani


----------



## Leon

Counter*parts* and Number Them - Alexisonfire


----------



## Chris

Amon Belongs To Them - King Diamond


----------



## archtop

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toshiro

Deliver Us To Evil - Exodus


----------



## macalpine88

duel with the dEVIL - transatlantic


----------



## Goliath

Cheater. 

Runnin' With the devil - Van Roth


----------



## kman

Friend of the Devil- Grateful Dead


----------



## archtop

Devil take the Hindmost - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Toshiro

The Taker - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Metal Ken

Invocation of the Continual Ones - Morbid Angel


----------



## macalpine88

communion and the oracle - symphony x


----------



## Metal Ken

...And then It Passes - Cryptopsy


----------



## Toshiro

Flesh and the Power it Holds - Death


----------



## Chris

Pleasures of the Flesh - Exodus


----------



## Metal Ken

Tempo of the Damned - Exodus


----------



## Toshiro

Song Of The Damned - Soilwork


----------



## Chris

Children of the Damned - Maiden


----------



## Metal Ken

Carnage Inthe Temple Of the Damned - Deicide


----------



## Chris

Temple from Within - Killswitch


----------



## Metal Ken

Temple of Lunar Ascention - Karl Sanders


----------



## kman

The Temples of Syrinx- Rush


----------



## Toshiro

Privation of Faith Inc - The Haunted


----------



## Metal Ken

Maze Of Torment - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

Swarming Vulgar Mass Of Infected Virulency - Carcass 

(make me use "of" twice will you, try this one!!! )


----------



## Metal Ken

Black Mass - Warlord 

(Done and Done ;p)


----------



## Toshiro

White Pearl, Black Oceans - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Metal Ken

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## Toshiro

Under A Total Blackened Sky - Kreator


----------



## Jerich

"Under The Weeping Moon"- Opeth


----------



## Metal Ken

Forever UnderGround - Vital Remains


----------



## Jerich

"Forever Failure"-Paradise Lost


----------



## Jerich

Underground is one word? Under is one word? MMMmm i really do not think that that applies?


----------



## macalpine88

atlantas - part3 - the lost island - planet x


----------



## Toshiro

Um, okay, since when can we use the band name?  I'm just gonna skip that... lol

Grand Failure Anthem - Soilwork


----------



## macalpine88

Toshiro said:


> Um, okay, since when can we use the band name?  I'm just gonna skip that... lol
> 
> Grand Failure Anthem - Soilwork



 oh.... oops maybe thats why its called "song title game"  

so.... anthem - rush


----------



## Chris

Anthem for the Year 2000 - Silverchair


----------



## Digital Black

Angry Chair // Alice In Chains


----------



## kman

Chair Ass- Bumblefoot


----------



## macalpine88

im an asshole - denis leary


----------



## Metal Ken

Fire In The Hole - Laaz Rockit


----------



## archtop

Hole in the sky - Bumblefoot


----------



## kman

Up in the Sky- Satriani


----------



## archtop

Sky Boat Song - Steve Hackett


----------



## Toshiro

The Song Of The Earth - Lost Horizon


----------



## Metal Ken

Heaving Earth - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

At The Ends of The Earth - Nightrage


----------



## macalpine88

at the end of the day - spocks beard


----------



## kman

Peace-An End- King Crimson


----------



## archtop

Peace - Robert Fripp


----------



## Toshiro

Peace Sells - Megadeth


----------



## kman

Give Peace a Chance- John Lennon


----------



## archtop

Chance - Savatage


----------



## Metal Ken

Last Chance - Witchfinder General


----------



## Toshiro

The Arrival At The Last Quarter - Shadow


----------



## archtop

No Quarter - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Metal Ken

Show No Mercy - Slayer


----------



## Toshiro

Angel Of Mercy - HammerFall


----------



## kman

Fallen Angel- King Crimson


----------



## Metal Ken

Angel of Disease - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

Terminal Spirit Disease - At The Gates


----------



## Metal Ken

Spirit Crusher - Death


----------



## Toshiro

Edge Crusher - Fear Factory


----------



## Metal Ken

Falling Off the Edge Of The World - Black Sabbath


----------



## kman

Close to the Edge- Yes


----------



## Metal Ken

CLose to a World Below - Immolation


----------



## Toshiro

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons V: Another World


----------



## macalpine88

back in the world of adventures - flowerkings


----------



## Vacant

Liquid Tension Experiement - Chris and Kevin's Excellent Adventure


----------



## kman

Black and White- Flower Kings

EDIT- sorry about f 'ing up, vacant posted while i was typing a post and i couldnt delete it(or think of another song).


----------



## Metal Ken

Back in the Village - Iron Maiden


----------



## Vacant

Deadsoul Tribe - Anybody There


----------



## macalpine88

day of the dead - derek sherinian


----------



## Vacant

Ayreon - Day Sixteen: Loser


----------



## Metal Ken

Loser - Angel Witch


----------



## Vacant

Children of Bodom - Angels Don't Kill

Yes, I know Angel Witch was the band:

-I'm pumped up on NyQuil
-I'm lazy
-I should be practicing or sleeping off my coffing/sneezing

*begins bitorrent download of Angel Witch*

I'm going to stop postwhoring and go to bed. 'Night


----------



## Metal Ken

Yeah, you should. Cause AngelWitch rules ;p. NWOBHM \m/\m/
They're oldschool, but they're still great. White Witch, Atlantis & Angel Of Death are their most seriously awesome songs.


Anyway, 
Pleasure to Kill - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

Kill On Command - Violence


----------



## Metal Ken

Kill Kill Kill - Bathory


----------



## Toshiro

One Kill Wonder - The Haunted


----------



## macalpine88

the great nothing - part II: one note. spocks beard


----------



## Toshiro

Nothing But Fear - Morbid Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

Nothing Is Not - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

This one's gonna be funny:

Nine Vaginas Are Not Enough - Mortuary Hacking Session


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - You Not Me


----------



## Chris

You - Radiohead


----------



## Jerich

"For you" -My Dying Bride


----------



## kman

Shine on you Crazy Diamond- Pink Floyd


----------



## telecaster90

You Shook Me All Night Long-AC/DC


----------



## Metal Ken

When the Night Falls - Iced Earth


----------



## Jerich

"The Night He Died"-My Dying Bride.


----------



## Metal Ken

Praise the Strength - Morbid Angel


----------



## Jerich

"The Light At The End Of The World" - My Dying Bride.......

Long titles rule:


----------



## macalpine88

the light - spocks beard


----------



## telecaster90

The Quiet Things That No One Ever Knows-Brand New


----------



## Vacant

Dark Tranquillity - One Thought


----------



## macalpine88

part 2 atlantis trilogy - sea of tranquility - planet x/derek sherinian


----------



## Metal Ken

God Of Our Own Divinity - Morbid Angel


----------



## Chris

Shadows of War - Loudness


----------



## Metal Ken

Shades Of War -Testament


----------



## grimmchaos

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Chris

War Ensemble - Slayer


----------



## Vacant

Children of Bodom - Warheart


----------



## Metal Ken

War Is my Sheppard - Exodus


----------



## Vacant

Ayreon - Waracle


----------



## Metal Ken

War Djinn - Melechesh


----------



## Vacant

Arch Enemy - Silent Wars


----------



## Metal Ken

War Of The Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## macalpine88

a train of angels - satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

Jumpin' Down the Runnin Train - Desperados


----------



## archtop

Trains - Porcupine Tree


----------



## grimmchaos

Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toshiro

Meat Train - Cancer


----------



## Metal Ken

One man's Meat - Deep Purple


----------



## archtop

Uncle Meat Film Excerpt pt. 1 & 2 - Frank Zappa


----------



## Shikaru

Metropolis Pt 1 - Dream Theater


----------



## Vacant

Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt.2: Scenes From A Memory


----------



## Metal Ken

Gravaged(A Cryptopsy) - Cryptopsy


----------



## Shikaru

To Breathe in a casket - Necrophagist


----------



## Toshiro

Open Casket - Death


----------



## Metal Ken

God, we're metal.

Open Face Surgery - Cryptopsy


----------



## archtop

Face in the sand - Iron Maiden


----------



## macalpine88

lines in the sand - DT


----------



## Vacant

Arch Enemy - End of The Line


----------



## Toshiro

At The Ends of The Earth - Nightrage


----------



## Metal Ken

Crown of Horns - Cryptopsy


----------



## Toshiro

Crown Of The Black Hearts - Vital Remains


----------



## Metal Ken

Dawn Of the Apocalypse - Vital Remains


----------



## Toshiro

Dying Race Apocalypse - Kreator


----------



## Metal Ken

Apocalyptic City - Testament


----------



## Toshiro

City Beneath The Surface - Savatage


----------



## Metal Ken

Beneath The Hollow - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

Follow The Hollow - Soilwork


----------



## Metal Ken

Follow The Reaper - Children of Bodom


----------



## Shikaru

Mutilate the Stillborn - Necrophagist


----------



## Jerich

"The Fine Art Of Murder"-Malevolent Creation


----------



## Metal Ken

Remnants Of Withered Decay - Malevoleont Creation


----------



## Toshiro

The Art Of Balance - Shadow's Fall


----------



## Metal Ken

Lord Of All Fever & Plague - Morbid Angel


----------



## Chris

Game Over/The Plague - Nuclear Assault


----------



## archtop

Over the Mountain - Ozzy


----------



## Metal Ken

Over The Wall - Testament


----------



## archtop

Walls of Avith - Deciple


----------



## Metal Ken

Golden Walls Of Heaven - Bathory


----------



## Shikaru

A Change of Seasons - Dream Theater


----------



## kman

Perpetual Change- Yes


----------



## Toshiro

Changes - Black Sabbath


----------



## kman

Change the World- Eric Clapton


----------



## Toshiro

World Beyond - Kreator


----------



## Metal Ken

Leave This World Behind - Kreator


----------



## archtop

Behind The Crooked Cross - Slayer


----------



## Metal Ken

God Of the Forsaken - Morbid Angel


----------



## Vacant

Dr34/\/\ tH34T3i2 - 1N T3H N4M3 0f G 0 D (Dream Theater - In The Name Of God)


----------



## Toshiro

Vacant said:


> Dr34/\/\ tH34T3i2 - 1N T3H N4M3 0f G 0 D



Please don't use that leet crap here, it's annoying as hell. 

Seven Tongues Of God - Nevermore


----------



## Metal Ken

The Reign of Shemsu-hor - Behemoth


----------



## Jerich

"Khetti Satha Shemsu" - Nile


that will be tuff...


----------



## archtop

Shemsu means "to be in the following" so here is my attempt at this one, but only if Jerich will aprove of my research. This was a tough one.

Follow the Sign - Helloween


----------



## Metal Ken

Sign Of Baphomet - Funeral Nation


----------



## Toshiro

Beware the Signs - Shadowkeep


----------



## Metal Ken

Send Me A Sign - Gamma Ray


----------



## Toshiro

Misery In Me - Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Metal Ken

Alone In the Dark - testament


----------



## Jerich

Technically i think this game is Over? it is supposed to run it's course!!!

But i'll Bite!!!


"She is The Dark"-My Dying Bride


----------



## Metal Ken

Its never over ;p

The Nephilim Rising - Behemoth


----------



## kman

Rising Force- Yngwie


----------



## Toshiro

Final Fatal Force - Soilwork


----------



## Metal Ken

Fatal Energy - Kreator


----------



## Shikaru

Fatal Tragedy - Dream Theater


----------



## Toshiro

The Divine Wings Of Tragedy - Symphony X


----------



## Metal Ken

Silver Wings - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Toshiro

The Silver Sword - Shadow Keep


----------



## Vince

The Power of Thy Sword - Manowar


----------



## Metal Ken

Thy Kingdom Come - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

The Kingdom Of My Will - Lost Horizon


----------



## Metal Ken

The Heart Collector - Nevermore


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Unchain My Heart - Gorgoroth (don't ask me why one of the coolest black metal bands in the world has that for a song name)


----------



## Toshiro

Heart Of Sword - T.M. Revolution


----------



## Jerich

Arcturus-The Throne OF Tragedy


----------



## Metal Ken

Behemoth- Act of Rebellion


----------



## Shikaru

The Flames of the End - At The Gates


----------



## Metal Ken

Enemy Of God - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

My Own Enemy - Immolation


----------



## eleven59

My Own Worst Enemy - Lit


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> My Own Enemy - Immolation


thats off the new one, right? just picked that up today. \m/

Trinity Broadcasting Network (Know Your Enemy) - Vehemence.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar

Smash Your Enemies - Hatebreed


----------



## Shawn

Hammer Smashed Face-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Toshiro

Face The Destruction/Deep Hit Of Death - The Crown

HB: Yeah, that's of fthe new one. Killer CD, BTW \m/.


----------



## Metal Ken

Tornado of Souls - Megadeth \m/


----------



## eleven59

Soul Bleed - Damageplan


----------



## Toshiro

Let Me Bleed - Carnal Forge


----------



## Shawn

Let It Be-The Beatles


----------



## Metal Ken

Be Quick or Be Dead - Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Quicksand Jesus-Skid Row


----------



## Metal Ken

Burn With Jesus - Immolation


----------



## Shawn

Jesus Wept-Suffocation.
Suffo Rips!


----------



## Metal Ken

Jesus Saves - Slayer


----------



## Shawn

Jesus Freak-DC Talk


----------



## Metal Ken

Doomsday Jesus - Black Label Society


----------



## grimmchaos

Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden


----------



## Metal Ken

Blackest of the Black - Behemoth


----------



## Shawn

Black Hole Sun-Soundgarden. Cornell is a great singer.


----------



## Metal Ken

Beyond the Black Hole - Gamma Ray


----------



## macalpine88

Inside black - Planet X


----------



## Metal Ken

Revelations of a Black Moses - Vader


----------



## Drew

"Black Market Baby" - Tom Waits 

("She's my black market baby, she's my black market baby, she's my diamond that wants to stay coal...")


----------



## Metal Ken

Black Mass - Warlord


----------



## Drew

"Paint it, Black" - the Stones

(I don't know why that comma's there, either)


----------



## Metal Ken

Serenity painted Death - Opeth


----------



## Shawn

Creeping Death-Metallica


----------



## Metal Ken

Praise of Death- Slayer


----------



## Toshiro

God Of Death - Anata


----------



## Metal Ken

Lunatic of God's Creation - Deicide.


----------



## eleven59

Re-Creation - Orgy


----------



## macalpine88

taking the retards to the zoo - dead milkmen


----------



## Metal Ken

Feeding Time at the Zoo -Exodus


----------



## Shawn

Time -Joe Satriani


----------



## Allen Garrow

seemingly endless time - Death Angel
~A


----------



## Shawn

Seemless-Into Another.


----------



## Toshiro

Merci*less* - Malevolent Creation


----------



## Shawn

RuthLESS Inhumanity-Internal Bleeding (played with them back in 95!)


----------



## Allen Garrow

More Human than human- white zombie


----------



## Metal Ken

Scavenger Of Human Sorrow - Death


----------



## Toshiro

Endless Sorrow - Ayumi Hamasaki


----------



## Metal Ken

lol

Endless Pain - Kreator


----------



## Toshiro

Yup, in the midst of all this metal, I had to use the Jpop singer. 

Next....

Circle Of Pain - Nightrage


----------



## Shawn

Ayumi Hamasaki, Nice one, Toshiro.

Circles-Joe Satriani


----------



## Jerich

Circles-Pain Of Salvation


----------



## Jerich

But.since that was a tough on....

Ever Increasing Circles-Carcass


----------



## Shawn

*Ever*long-Foo Fighters.* ; )*


----------



## Vince

well, if we're gonna play that way...

The Edge of For*ever* - Symphony X


----------



## No Soul

Forever - As I Lay Dying

( heh heh )


----------



## Shikaru

Gone Forever - God Forbid


----------



## Shawn

*For* The Love Of *God*- Steve Vai.


----------



## Metal Ken

Lunatic of God's Creation - Deicide


----------



## Shawn

This has been mentioned but oh well, it's a kick ass song that deserves to be mentioned again. 

God Of Emptiness-Morbid Angel. \m/


----------



## Metal Ken

God Of the Forsaken - Morbid Angel


----------



## Toshiro

Godforsaken Universe - Darkane


----------



## Metal Ken

Universe Illumination ( Say Hello to My Demons) - Behemoth


----------



## Jerich

Universe- EverEve - (stormbirds CD)


----------



## No Soul

*UNI*TY - Desmond Dekker


----------



## Shawn

Unity- 311.


----------



## macalpine88

king of the universe - planet x


----------



## Shawn

King Of New York-Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## Vince

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadness Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiignsssssss.....

"In the Hall of the Mountain King" - Savatage




That catchy-assed riff will never leave my head.


----------



## Shawn

Over The Mountain-Ozzy


----------



## Jerich

The Event Horizon- At War With Self

A master piece of a band with Glen Snelwar on guitar/classical/acoustic/mandolin/WARR Guitars
Michael manring on fretless bass
Mark Zonder on drums

if you like Cynic/Dreamtheater/Fates warning without the singing this is for you..

Hey Vince when I first heard Savatage on "sirens" that C# tuning made me wanna tune down too..heavy for that day in age...


----------



## Chris

Beyond the Crimson Horizon - Solitude Aeturnus


----------



## Metal Ken

Hang The Pope - Nuclear Assault


----------



## Toshiro

Butchered, Slaughtered, Strangled, Hanged - Carnal Forge


----------



## Shawn

Butchered At Birth-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Metal Ken

Pedigree Butchery - Carcass


----------



## Shawn

Butchered Mutilation- Mortification


----------



## Metal Ken

The Butcher - Rusty Cooley ;p


----------



## Drew

The Grudge - Tool.

Yeah, that was cheap.


----------



## Shannon

Grudge Song - Weezer

***I can't believe I pulled that one out of my ass***


----------



## Shawn

Summer Song- Joe Satriani


----------



## Lufe

The Wrong Song - Skyclad


----------



## Shawn

Wrong Way-Sublime


----------



## Metal Ken

Ways Of A Parasite - Thyrfing


----------



## Toshiro

Parasites Of The Unexplained - Darkane


----------



## Metal Ken

Parasite - Exodus


----------



## Kane

Parasite Eve - Necrophagia


----------



## Shikaru

Dyer's Eve - Metallica


----------



## Metal Ken

The Serpent & Eve - Cryhavoc


----------



## Roland777

The mouth licking what you've bled - Meshuggah 


(Yeah, yeah, shut the fuck up. )


----------



## Metal Ken

What Hell Can Create - Sodom ;p


----------



## Roland777

Inside what's within behind - Meshuggah


----------



## Metal Ken

Behind the Light Thou Shall Rise - Deicide


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> Behind the Light Thou Shall Rise - Deicide


 Death Shall Rise - Cancer


----------



## Metal Ken

Good one ;p 

Slaves Shall Serve - Behemoth


----------



## Regor

Slave to the Grind - Skid Row


----------



## Toshiro

Lashed to the Slave Stick - Nile


----------



## eleven59

Whiplash - Metallica

(is that cheating?)


----------



## garcia3441

eleven59 said:


> Whiplash - Metallica
> 
> (is that cheating?)




If it is------ Slavegirl by the Goo Goo Dolls
If it's Not--- Whiplash Smile by Billy Idol


----------



## Metal Ken

Slave To the Cross - Deicide


----------



## garcia3441

Southern Cross- I prefer the Jimmy Buffett version.


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> Southern Cross- I prefer the Jimmy Buffett version.


Behind The Crooked Cross - Slayer


----------



## garcia3441

Cross Road Blues- by Robert Johnson


----------



## Metal Ken

Looking Down the Cross - Megadeth


----------



## garcia3441

Down In It- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## DelfinoPie

Down deep into the pain - Steve Vai


----------



## garcia3441

I could say _Ease on Down the Road_ from the Wiz, but I'll use:


_Scream in Pain_ by Aerosmith


----------



## Roland777

In death - is death - Meshuggah


----------



## DelfinoPie

In Too Deep - Sum41 

lmao


----------



## garcia3441

Too much time on my hands- Styx


----------



## Dormant

Hands All Over - Soundgarden


----------



## Toshiro

Somewhere Over The Sun - Crystal Eyes


----------



## Shawn

Toshiro said:


> Somewhere Over The Sun - Crystal Eyes


I'll give you two to play with....

Somewhere In Time - Iron Maiden
Despise The Sun - Suffocation


----------



## garcia3441

Somewhere Out There- James Ingram and Linda Ronstadt

Here Comes the Sun- the Beatles


----------



## eleven59

Without You Here - Finch

(hah, re-combined, ftw)


----------



## garcia3441

Without you- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Toshiro

Take You To The Moon - Concerto Moon


----------



## garcia3441

Moon River- Johnny Mercer
_
Is it me, or I am on here alot._


----------



## eleven59

Tears from the Moon - Conjure One


----------



## garcia3441

Tears of a Clown- Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## Roland777

Picture of my life - Jamiroquai


----------



## darren

It's my Life - Talk Talk


----------



## Roland777

All my time is gone - Fun Lovin Criminals


----------



## metalfiend666

Did My Time - Korn

(I know it's lame, but it's the first thing that popped into my head)


----------



## garcia3441

Time in a Bottle- Jim Croce.


----------



## metalfiend666

Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Roland777

The message - Grandmaster Flash 

(Respect, beeyiotches!)


----------



## DelfinoPie

Message in Blood - Pantera


----------



## Roland777

In death - is life - Meshuggah p)


----------



## eaeolian

Roland777 said:


> In death - is life - Meshuggah p)



Death Is Certain (Life Is Not) - Dark Angel


----------



## Roland777

Is ya alright - Fun Lovin Criminals


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is there love in space? - Joe Satriani


----------



## Roland777

Space Cowboy - Jamiroquai


----------



## DelfinoPie

Out Of Space - The Prodigy


----------



## Roland777

Didgin' Out - Jamiroquai


----------



## DelfinoPie

Get The Hell Out Of Here - Steve Vai


----------



## garcia3441

Hell is for Heroes-Kamichi


----------



## DelfinoPie

Spokes for the wheel of Torment - Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

Under my Wheels- Alice Cooper


----------



## Toshiro

Under The Moon's Fog - Vital Remains


----------



## garcia3441

I've got you under my skin- Cole Porter (1936)


----------



## bostjan

pull me under - dream theater


----------



## garcia3441

Pull- Blind Melon


----------



## Metal Ken

Pull The Plug - Death


----------



## garcia3441

_Plug it In_ Bassment Jaxx

Is it sad that I own the Cd this is on?


----------



## Metal Ken

Standing In Blood - Nocturnus


----------



## Roland777

In deep - Frank Klepacki


----------



## DelfinoPie

Fuckin' In The Bushes - Oasis


----------



## Metal Ken

Fuck Of Death - Slaughter (Canadian thrash band that predates the hair band lol )


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> Fuck Of Death - Slaughter (Canadian thrash band that predates the hair band lol )


Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## garcia3441

Masque of the Red Death- Hades


----------



## Metal Ken

Masquerade In Blood - Sodom


----------



## garcia3441

I'll skip the chance to say Slayer, and say:

_Bad Blood_- Ministry


----------



## DelfinoPie

Big Bad Moon - Joe Satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

Under the Moon's Fog - Vital Remains


----------



## Toshiro

Metal Ken said:


> Under the Moon's Fog - Vital Remains



Woah, full circle.  

Anyway:

Beneath The Eclipsed Moon - Firewind


----------



## garcia3441

_Picasso Moon_- Greatful Dead


----------



## Roland777

Let's reverse the ugly "song first, band later"-trend.

Jamiroquai - Mr. Moon


----------



## Shawn

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## garcia3441

Mister Superstar- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Metal Ken

Mr. Torture - Helloween


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - the exquisite machinery of torture


----------



## garcia3441

Pink Floyd- _Welcome to the Machine_


----------



## Metal Ken

Damn The Machine - Gamma Ray


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - Future breed machine


----------



## Metal Ken

Slave Machinery - Kreator


----------



## DelfinoPie

I wanna be your slave - demented are go


----------



## garcia3441

Goo Goo Dolls -_Slave girl_


----------



## Toshiro

Slave To The Dark - Iced Earth


----------



## Shawn

Shot In The Dark - Ozzy. Jake E. Lee's solo =


----------



## Metal Ken

Shotgun Justice - Razor


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> Shotgun Justice - Razor


And Justice For All - Metallica.


----------



## garcia3441

Justice Day- Rebelfire


----------



## Toshiro

Now Thy Death Day Come - Exodus


----------



## garcia3441

Angel of Death- Slayer


----------



## Shawn

Angel Of Disease - Morbid Angel


----------



## garcia3441

engel- Rammstein


----------



## garcia3441

Engel- Rammstein    


BTW, Engel is German for Angel.


----------



## noodles

"Angel Dust" - Faith No More


----------



## eaeolian

Heh - "Dust In the Wind".

Do I really have to list the artist?


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin' Criminals - Swashbucklin' in Brooklyn


----------



## Metal Ken

Wow, you said one that WASNT by Meshuggah ;p
Criminals In Uniform - Sepultura


----------



## Shawn

Fun Lovin' Criminal - Fun Lovin' Criminals,


----------



## garcia3441

Gimme all your lovin- ZZ Top


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> Gimme all your lovin- ZZ Top


ZZ Top = 

Gimme Some Lovin' - Spencer Davis Group, Blues Brothers


----------



## Metal Ken

The One You Love To Hate - Halford


----------



## garcia3441

Tainted Love- Soft Cell


----------



## Shawn

Love Thing - Joe Satriani.


----------



## Metal Ken

One Thing or Another - Cryptic Slaughter


----------



## garcia3441

I'll skip the obvious Metallica song and go with:

_One thing leads to another_- the Fixx


----------



## Naren

You Got Another Thing Coming - Judas Priest


----------



## garcia3441

_The Look_- Roxette

_Fire in the ice naked to the t-bone is a lover's disguise.
Banging on the head drum, shaking like a mad bull,
she's got the look.
_


----------



## Metal Ken

Take a Look at me - Airdash


----------



## garcia3441

Take a look in the mirror- Korn


----------



## Metal Ken

And the Mirror Cracked - Disillusion


----------



## eaeolian

The Eagle Nature - Cynic


----------



## Metal Ken

Sinful Nature - Immolation


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - Debt by nature


----------



## eaeolian

Death By Hanging - Heathen


----------



## Metal Ken

Death Whispered a Lullaby - Opeth


----------



## eaeolian

Merciless Death - Dark Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

Death Metal - Possessed


----------



## Roland777

Good Charlotte - the chronicles of life and death


----------



## Metal Ken

The Psychomantum Litany (Chronicle Exceprt) - Theory In Practice


----------



## eaeolian

Litany - Vader


----------



## garcia3441

Litany- Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Metal Ken

Just so this thread will go on, i googled "Litany" and came up with
Litany (Life Goes On) - Guadocanal. 
NEVER HEARD IT before, but i dont have any other songs that have Litany in them except the vader track and the one i mentioned before.


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> Just so this thread will go on, i googled "Litany" and came up with
> Litany (Life Goes On) - Guadocanal.
> NEVER HEARD IT before, but i dont have any other songs that have Litany in them except the vader track and the one i mentioned before.


Metal Ken to the rescue! 

A Song For Life - Eric Johnson


----------



## Metal Ken

Another Prophet Song - Psychotic Waltz


----------



## garcia3441

_Curbside Prophet_- Jason Mraz


----------



## Metal Ken

Prophet Of Hatred - Bolt Thrower


----------



## garcia3441

_Throw your hatred down_- Neil Young


----------



## Drew

"Down Here With the Rest of Us" - Social Distortion


----------



## Toshiro

You Can't Bring Me Down - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## eaeolian

Down to the Temple - Vicious Rumours


----------



## garcia3441

_Down Boys_- Warrant 


Please no 'flexing', thank you.


----------



## Metal Ken

Down FOr Life - Testament


----------



## garcia3441

_Down Low Double Life_- R. Kelly


----------



## Metal Ken

Low - Testament


----------



## garcia3441

Friends in Low Places- garth Brooks


----------



## Metal Ken

Fall From A High Place - Immolation


----------



## Vince

My Secret Place - Megadeth


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirty little secret_ All American Rejects


----------



## Metal Ken

My Own Savior - Iced Earth


----------



## garcia3441

Love song for a savior- Jars of Clay


----------



## Metal Ken

Savior For None, Failure For All - Vital Remains


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - We are all very worried about you


----------



## Metal Ken

All Of the Same Blood - KReator


----------



## Drew

"All the Stories But One..." - Floater


----------



## garcia3441

_Stories_- Trapt


----------



## eaeolian

Yes - Wonderous Stories


----------



## garcia3441

_Over the rainbow/What a wonderful world_- Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## eaeolian

It's a Wonderful Life - Fishbone


----------



## Metal Ken

Lost Life - Meliah Rage


----------



## garcia3441

_Circle of Life_- Elton John

(does this ruin my metal credibility)


----------



## Metal Ken

Yes.

Ceremony Of the Seventh Circle - Vital Remains


----------



## garcia3441

_I made it through the rain_- Barry Manilow

(Do I have any metal credibility left?)


----------



## Metal Ken

Your points are droppin ;p 

The World Made Flesh - Vader


----------



## Toshiro

Flesh And The Power It Holds - Death


----------



## garcia3441

_The Power_- Amy Grant


----------



## Metal Ken

Our Pain Is their Power - Napalm Death


----------



## garcia3441

_House of pain_- House of Pain


----------



## Metal Ken

House Of Usher - Stormwitch


----------



## garcia3441

_House of the Risin' Sun_- the Animals


----------



## Metal Ken

Nephilim Rising - Behemoth


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Moon Rising_- C.C.R.


----------



## Metal Ken

17th Moon - Racer X


----------



## garcia3441

_Red Hot Moon_- Rancid


(I need to start trying to regain my metal credibility)


----------



## Metal Ken

Code Red - Sodom


----------



## garcia3441

_Red House_- Aerosmith


----------



## Metal Ken

Red Light In My Eyes Pt. 1 - Children of Bodom


----------



## garcia3441

_You Light Up My Life_- Debbie Boone

There goes every bit of my metal credibility!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Fractal Light - Vader


----------



## garcia3441

_City Light_- Pretty Maids


----------



## Shawn

City Beneath The Sea - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Metal Ken

Sea Of Possbilities - Nevermore


----------



## garcia3441

_Sea of Madness_- Iron Maiden

I'm out to regain my metal credibility!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Mirror Of Madness - Norther


----------



## Toshiro

The Mirror Black - Sanctuary


----------



## eaeolian

Mirror, Mirror - Blind Guardian


----------



## garcia3441

_Black Mirror_- Necromantia


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Black capricorn day


----------



## garcia3441

_Day-O_- Harry Belafonte


----------



## Toshiro

Recreation Day - Evergrey


----------



## Naren

New Year's Day - U2


----------



## Metal Ken

Three Days In Darkness - Testament


----------



## Roland777

Bubba Sparxxx - Dark days, bright nights


----------



## garcia3441

_Another Day_- Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Craving For Another Killing - Hypocrisy


----------



## Naren

Killing In The Name - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Metal Ken

Oh god, i hate that song lol...

God Of the Forsaken - Morbid Angel


----------



## Naren

Dog faced Gods - Testament


----------



## Metal Ken

I Am God - Vital Remains


----------



## Naren

God Called In Sick Today - AFI


----------



## Metal Ken

Blessed Are the Sick - Morbid Angel


----------



## Naren

Sick Of It All - Finger Eleven


----------



## Metal Ken

ADI/The Horror Of It All - Anthrax


----------



## garcia3441

_All out of love_- Air Supply

Help...metal...cred...at...all...time...low.


----------



## Metal Ken

All of the Damned - Gamma Ray


----------



## garcia3441

_Child of the Damned_- Hammerfall


----------



## Metal Ken

Child of the Damned - Warlord ;p


----------



## garcia3441

_Voodoo Child_- Jimi Hendrix
(I'm standin' next to a mountain)


----------



## Metal Ken

Voodoo Fire - Cathedral


----------



## garcia3441

_Voodoo_- Godsmack


----------



## Chris

God Smack - Alice in Chains.


----------



## Shannon

Smack My Bitch Up - Prodigy
*Yay, I finally contributed.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Move Bitch - Ludacris


----------



## garcia3441

_Bitch_- Meredith Brooks


----------



## Metal Ken

The Bitch is Back - Sinergy


----------



## Toshiro

Back To The Worms - Cryptopsy


----------



## Metal Ken

Serenade To A Dream - Suidakra


----------



## Naren

Foreclosure of a Dream - Megadeth


----------



## eaeolian

Dream of Mirrors - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Dreams_- Van Halen

(My high school class song)


----------



## Shawn

Dream Evil - Dio


----------



## garcia3441

_The Evil that Men can Do_- Iron Maiden


----------



## res

Evil Invaders - Razor


----------



## Metal Ken

Deliver Us To Evil - Exodus


----------



## Naren

Am I Evil? - Metallica (originally by Diamond Head)


----------



## DelfinoPie

Evil Eye - Yngwie


----------



## Naren

Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Toshiro

Voices Of The Dead - Kreator


----------



## Naren

Voices - Disturbed


----------



## Makelele

Voices - Dream Theater


----------



## Naren

Voices - Godsmack


----------



## Toshiro

Voices - Yoko Kanno (Macross PLus Soundtrack)

^_^


----------



## Makelele

Her Voices - Pain of Salvation

(ran out of songs named "Voices". )


----------



## Naren

Her Middle Name Was Boom - Glassjaw

And Toshiro, Yoko Kanno is a pretty talented lady, I'd say.


----------



## Toshiro

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden



Naren said:


> And Toshiro, Yoko Kanno is a pretty talented lady, I'd say.



Is there a style of music she can't write?  I was sold on her being great after just Macross Plus and Escaflowne... Add in Brain Powered and Beebop and you've got a lot of killer music.


----------



## Naren

Name - Goo Goo Dolls



Toshiro said:


> Is there a style of music she can't write?  I was sold on her being great after just Macross Plus and Escaflowne... Add in Brain Powered and Beebop and you've got a lot of killer music.



As far as I'm considered, there isn't a style of music she can't write. I became a fan of hers after Bebop. The range of different music in that series is crazy. Blues, Jazz, Metal, Pop, Classical, Country, etc. etc.


----------



## Shawn

Horse With No Name - America


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin' Criminals - I can't get with that (schmoove version)


----------



## Naren

(I can't get no) Satisfaction - Rolling Stones


----------



## Shawn

I Can't Get With That (No Can Do) - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## garcia3441

_You and I_- the Monkees


----------



## Makelele

I - Meshuggah


----------



## garcia3441

_I wanna hold your hand_- the Beatles


----------



## Makelele

I Want to Choke Your Band - Beatallica


----------



## Naren

I Wanna Get A Mohawk But Mom Won't Let Me - AFI


----------



## Roland777

Makelele said:


> I - Meshuggah



I fuckin' knew you had it in you!  


Fun Lovin Criminals - Take me back


----------



## Naren

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## garcia3441

_Tkae a look around_- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Naren

Around Here - Counting Crows


----------



## universe

Jump Around - House of pain

God did I just say that?!


----------



## Naren

Jump In The Fire - Metallica

Are you really a girl, Universe? (gasping in shock that we may have a female 7-stringer)


----------



## universe

Don't be so shocked, there's nothing wrong with a girl shredder!


----------



## Naren

Nothing wrong with a girl shredder. We need more girl 7-stringers. I'd like another 100 or more on this board. 

(but we shouldn't clutter up the "game" in this thread)


----------



## universe

Really 100, are you sure you could handle the string skipping competition? 
lol


----------



## universe

Back with the game Firestarter - Prodigy


----------



## Naren

Fireworks - Siouxsie And The Banshees.

As for the string skipping competition, I don't compete. I just play my own unique music. People on this board like Vince and Chris beat the shit out of me techniquewise, anyway.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Sleep now in the fire - RATM


----------



## Naren

Sleep - Stabbing Westward


----------



## universe

Until it sleeps - Metallica


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - Wow it be


----------



## Naren

Let it be - The Beatles


----------



## DelfinoPie

The Sleep - Pantera


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin' Criminals - The fun lovin' criminal


----------



## garcia3441

_The Unforgiven II_- Metallica


----------



## Metal Ken

The Frantic Pace of Dying - Cryptopsy


----------



## garcia3441

_Live like you were dying_- Tim McGraw


----------



## Shawn

Dying - Obituary


----------



## Metal Ken

Dawn Of Daying - Desperados


----------



## Toshiro

Dawn Over A New World - Dragonforce


----------



## Shawn

World Of Trouble - Eric Johnson


----------



## garcia3441

_So Much Trouble in the World_- Bob Marley


----------



## eaeolian

World Church - Vicious Rumors


----------



## Dormant

End of the World - God Forbid


----------



## garcia3441

_West End Girls_- the Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Naren

The End of Heartache - Killswitch Engage


----------



## garcia3441

_Heartache spoken here_- Warren Zevon


----------



## Metal Ken

Here & Beyond - Behemoth


----------



## universe

beyond recall - warhead


----------



## Makelele

Things Beyond Things - Devin Townsend


----------



## universe

I don't want to miss a thing - Aerosmith


----------



## Papa Shank

The things I want - Sum 41 feat. Jack Black.


----------



## Naren

I Want To Be Your Baby - NOFX


----------



## garcia3441

_(Hit Me)Baby One More Time_- Dweezil and Ahmet Zappa


----------



## Vince

American Baby - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Makelele

South American Ghost Ride - The Gathering


----------



## Roland777

Green day - american idiot


----------



## Shawn

American Woman - Guess Who


----------



## eaeolian

Strange Kind of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## Shawn

Strange - Joe Satriani


----------



## Naren

Strange Brew - Cream


----------



## Shawn

Naren said:


> Strange Brew - Cream


^ Great tune! 

Homebrew - 311


----------



## Makelele

Home - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Vince

Home - Dream Theater


----------



## Makelele

Home - Sun Caged


----------



## Shawn

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## Naren

Home - Sevendust


----------



## garcia3441

_Can't find my way back home_- Blind Faith


----------



## eaeolian

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


----------



## Makelele

Nobody's Home - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Planet Home


----------



## noodles

Ozzy - Mama I'm Comin' Home


----------



## eaeolian

Mama - Genesis


----------



## Dormant

Mama Weer All Crazy Now - Slade (That is the correct spelling btw)


----------



## Naren

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## Shawn

A Train Of Angels - Joe Satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

Angel Witch - Angel Witch


----------



## Toshiro

Wicked Witch - Demons & Wizards


----------



## garcia3441

_Season of the Witch_- Donovan


----------



## Metal Ken

Seasons IN the Abyss - Slayer


----------



## Naren

Seasons - Sevendust


----------



## Toshiro

Seasons Of Destruction - Sanctuary


----------



## Naren

Symphony Of Destruction - Megadeth


----------



## Toshiro

Night's Cold Symphony - Ebony Ark


----------



## Naren

Cold Hard Bitch - Jet


----------



## Roland777

Static-X - Cold


----------



## Toshiro

Into Cold Darkness - Vital Remains


----------



## Naren

Into The Void - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Makelele

Void - Extol


----------



## Metal Ken

Abyss of the Void - Gamma Ray


----------



## Naren

Escape To The Void - Sepultura


----------



## Metal Ken

Escape from Within - Flotsam & Jetsam


----------



## Makelele

Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah


----------



## Metal Ken

Beyond Within - Nevermore


----------



## Roland777

Makelele said:


> Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah




Makelele, you're getting better by the day. Also, I've already named that song.  

DJ Tiesto - Earth Beyond


----------



## Makelele

Roland777 said:


> Makelele, you're getting better by the day. Also, I've already named that song.
> 
> DJ Tiesto - Earth Beyond



But that was on page 61.  

Earth Day - Devin Townsend


----------



## Metal Ken

Heaving Earth - Morbid Angel


----------



## noodles

Revelation (Mother Earth) - Ozzy


----------



## garcia3441

_Last Day on Earth_- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Metal Ken

Day Of Suffering- Morbid Angel


----------



## Vince

ARK OF SUFFERING - TOURNIQUET


----------



## noodles

[hijack]

That is an AWESOME fucking song. I've got that Tourniquet album on tape! 

[/hijack]

Always Suffering - The Rolling Stones


----------



## garcia3441

_House of Suffering_- Bad Brains


----------



## Vince

House of Pain - Faster Pussycat


Oh, and yes, Tourniquet absolutely rocks. My first album of theirs was Pathogenic Occular Dissonance. \m/


----------



## noodles

King of Pain - Police


----------



## garcia3441

_Taste the Pain_- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


> King of Pain - Police


That is my favorite Police tune. 

Painkiller - Judas Priest


----------



## Metal Ken

Endless Pain - Kreator


----------



## Shawn

Seemingly Endless Time - Death Angel


----------



## Naren

Time Consumer - Coheed And Cambria


----------



## garcia3441

_Got the Time_- Anthrax


----------



## Naren

Got Me Wrong - Alice In Chains


----------



## Shawn

Prove You Wrong - Prong


----------



## Naren

Wrong Number - The Cure


----------



## Shawn

Don't Lose My Number - Phil Collins


----------



## Shannon

Figure Number Five - Soilwork


----------



## Toshiro

Who didn't see this coming?

The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_3 is a Magic Number_- Blind Melon


----------



## Naren

3 1/2 - AFI


----------



## garcia3441

_Weed #3_- De La Soul


----------



## Metal Ken

The Secret (Chapter 3) - Steel Prophet


----------



## Toshiro

Secret Face - Death


----------



## garcia3441

_Eyes without a face_- Billy Idol


----------



## Metal Ken

Room With a View - Atheist


----------



## garcia3441

_A view to a kill_- Duran Duran


----------



## universe

View to a kill - Duran Duran


----------



## garcia3441

_The Kill_- Fugazi


----------



## universe

killing yourself to live - Black sabbath


----------



## Allen Garrow

killing time - Queen


----------



## garcia3441

_Time in a Bottle_- Jim Croce


----------



## Toshiro

The Time And The Test - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## garcia3441

_Time Bomb_- Rancid


----------



## Toshiro

Somewhere In Time - Iron Maiden.


----------



## Naren

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane


----------



## Toshiro

To Know Our Enemies - Hate Eternal


----------



## eaeolian

Enemies of Reality - Nevermore


----------



## universe

Enemies with me - 2Pac


----------



## eaeolian

Me and My Shadow - Sinatra


----------



## universe

How you remind me - nickleback


----------



## Toshiro

How We Spent Our Summer Vaction - Forced Entry


----------



## universe

How does it feel - Avril Lavigne


----------



## eaeolian

How Many Tears - Helloween


----------



## Toshiro

Sea Of Tears - Disincarnate


----------



## Naren

Tears - X Japan


----------



## universe

Tears don't fall - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Makelele

No More Tears - Ozzy


----------



## universe

Tears of Ice - Stratovarius


----------



## Toshiro

World Under Ice - Lunatica


----------



## Makelele

Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice (sorry, I just had to. )


----------



## eaeolian

Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## Toshiro

eaeolian said:


> Trapped Under Ice - Metallica



Was waiting for this one. 

Under The Guillotine - Kreator


----------



## Naren

Under - Filter


----------



## Makelele

Under the Weeping Moon - Opeth


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Mr.Moon


----------



## garcia3441

_Mr. Crowley_- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Makelele

Mr. Tinkertrain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Shawn

Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds


----------



## garcia3441

_My Green Tambourine_- The Lemon Pipers

"Listen while I play...My green tambourine."


----------



## eaeolian

Man on a Mission - Gamma Ray


----------



## Shawn

*Man*eater - Daryl Hall & John Oates.


----------



## garcia3441

*Rocket Man*- William Shatner


----------



## Shawn

*Man*hattan - Eric Johnson.


----------



## Naren

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## eaeolian

*Man*owar - Duh.


----------



## Shawn

War - Joe Satriani


----------



## Naren

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## eaeolian

Pigs on the Wing (Part One) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Naren

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## eaeolian

Little Dolls - Ozzy


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Little L


----------



## eaeolian

A Little Time - Helloween


----------



## Naren

Time To Heal - AKO


----------



## Shawn

By The Time You Hear This - Vince Lupone


----------



## Naren

Time Is Running Out - Muse


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - Running for cover


----------



## Naren

Running Away - Hoobastank


----------



## Shawn

Runnin' Down A Dream - Tom Petty


----------



## Drew

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Naren

Dream Of Waking - AFI


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - Corridor of chameleons 

(REPLY #1000 IS MINE!!!)


----------



## Naren

Sorry, sir, but reply #1000 is mine. You got reply #1001 if you'll look closer.

Coating Of Arms - At The Drive In


----------



## Roland777

No, post number 1000 was yours. Reply number 1000 was mine. 

Meshuggah - straws pulled at random


----------



## Metal Ken

Instruments of Random Murder - Watchtower


----------



## Allen Garrow

Murders in the Rue Morgue - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Murder was the case that they gave me_- Snoop Dogg


----------



## Metal Ken

And the Psychic Saw - Atheist


----------



## Toshiro

Psychic Pain - Darkane


----------



## garcia3441

_Veteran of the Psychic Wars_- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Shawn

You Say He's A Psychic Friend - Vernon Reid


----------



## Naren

Roland777 said:


> No, post number 1000 was yours. Reply number 1000 was mine.



Well, there's no number to say that. It just says #1001 on your post. 

He Who Laughs Last - AFI


----------



## garcia3441

_My Last Breath_- Evanescence


----------



## Naren

Breathe - Prodigy


----------



## Metal Ken

Breathe In A Casket - Necrophagist


----------



## garcia3441

_Rosewood Casket_- Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Metal Ken

Rose Of Pain - Xjapan


----------



## Naren

Pain - Switchblade Symphony


----------



## Toshiro

Circle Of Pain - Nightrage


----------



## Naren

Circle Pit - Refused


----------



## universe

circle in the sand - belinda carlisle


----------



## Toshiro

Built On Sand - Anata


----------



## universe

The house that Jack built - Metallica


----------



## Naren

Change (In The House Of Flies) - Deftones


----------



## garcia3441

_Wind of Change_- the Scorpions


----------



## eaeolian

Changes - Yes


----------



## garcia3441

_What a change_- Bread

If each member gets a sunburn; do they become toast???


----------



## noodles

Hey Hey, What Can I Do - Led Zepplin


----------



## garcia3441

_What a wonderful world_- Louis Armstrong


----------



## Dormant

Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## garcia3441

_Love is alright tonight_- Rick Springfield


----------



## noodles

Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Dormant

Love - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Metal Ken

Love Bites- Judas Priest


----------



## noodles

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## Ken

bight of the flumblebee? 

Bytor and the Snow Dog - Rush


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't eat the yellow snow_- Frank Zappa


----------



## Shawn

Don't You Want Me - Human League


----------



## garcia3441

_Call it what you want_- Tesla


----------



## Shawn

What Is Life - George Harrison


----------



## Dormant

_To continue with Shawn's theme_

In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## garcia3441

_A day in the life_- The beatles


----------



## Metal Ken

Enthralled IN essence - Atheist


----------



## Ken

End of the Innocence - Don Henley


----------



## garcia3441

_In the end_- Linkin Park


----------



## Metal Ken

The Formative Years - Atheist


----------



## Ken

The Living Years - Mike & the Mechanics


----------



## garcia3441

_Living on a Prayer_- Bon Jovi

Forgive me, oh lord of metal.


----------



## noodles

Don't worry, I got the save...

No Prayer for the Dying - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Fear of Dying_- Jack Off Jill

Thanks man.


----------



## bostjan

In My Time Of Dying - Led Zeppelin

Ken's on an Atheist kick. They were an awesome band!


----------



## Ken

Time - Joe Satriani

And that's the game!


----------



## garcia3441

_Closing time_- Semisonic


----------



## noodles

Living Loving Maid - Led Zepplin


----------



## garcia3441

_Lovin' every minute of it_- Loverboy


----------



## bostjan

2 Minutes to Midnight- 
Iron Maiden

what happened?! lol


----------



## garcia3441

_After midnight_- eric clapton


----------



## bostjan

Livin After Midnight - Judas Priest

how do you like the tie-in to an hour ago? ha


----------



## garcia3441

_After the fire_- Amy Grant

Oh Dark Lord of Metal, please forgive me!!!
I picked the cheesiest, wimpiest song I could find.


----------



## noodles

garcia3441 said:


> _After the fire_- Amy Grant
> 
> Oh Dark Lord of Metal, please forgive me!!!
> I picked the cheesiest, wimpiest song I could find.



Oh yeah, I can out-gay that:

After the Rain - Nelson


----------



## Metal Ken

bostjan said:


> In My Time Of Dying - Led Zeppelin
> 
> Ken's on an Atheist kick. They were an awesome band!



They're playing Wacken this year \m/


Bring Down The Rain - Dio


----------



## garcia3441

noodles said:


> Oh yeah, I can out-gay that:




How about:

_Rain falling down_- Hanson


----------



## noodles

Yeah, that's way gayer than

Where the Down Boys Go - Warrant


----------



## garcia3441

How about:

_Lay down beside me_- Backstreet Boys


----------



## Shawn

Lay It Down - Ratt.


----------



## garcia3441

_Ram it down_- Judas Priest


----------



## Naren

Down - Gravity Kills


----------



## Makelele

Down in a Hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## Naren

Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toshiro

Hate Inside Your Head - Kreator


----------



## eaeolian

Thor (The Power Head) - Manowar


----------



## Makelele

Thor Arise - Amon Amarth


----------



## Toshiro

Arise - Sepultura


----------



## Metal Ken

Stricken, Arise - Morbid Angel


----------



## garcia3441

_Sun Arise_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Metal Ken

Children of the Sun - Agent steel


----------



## garcia3441

*Children*- Joe South


----------



## Metal Ken

Children of the Underworld - Deicide


----------



## Toshiro

Children Of The Damned - Iron Maiden


----------



## Metal Ken

Damned In Black - Immortal


----------



## Shawn

Metal Ken said:


> Damned In Black - Immortal


Sworn To The Black - Morbid Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

The Pestilence THat Walketh In Darkness - Cryptopsy


----------



## Shawn

Eternal Darkness Under Conquered Skies - Incantation


----------



## garcia3441

_Land down under_- Men @ Work


----------



## Shawn

High LANDrons - Eric Johnson.


----------



## garcia3441

_High Enough_- Damn Yankees


----------



## eaeolian

Too High to Get It Right - Accept


----------



## Naren

Too Close To Hate - Sevendust


----------



## Leon

The Temptations - Ain't _Too_ Proud To Beg


----------



## Shawn

Beg To Differ - Prong


----------



## Metal Ken

To Forgive Is To Suffer - Death


----------



## garcia3441

_Please forgive us_- 10,000 maniacs

(actually 9,999 maniacs since Natalie Merchant left)   

(that's a 3)


----------



## Metal Ken

Maim to Please - Slaughter (Canadian Thrash Band, predating hairband ;D)


----------



## garcia3441

*Please release me*- Elvis Presley


----------



## bostjan

help me - buckethead


----------



## Metal Ken

Helpless - Diamond Head


----------



## universe

Help me, I'm hungry - Nirvana


----------



## Roland777

The Beatles - Help!


----------



## Shawn

Help Is On It's Way - Little River Band


----------



## noodles

Love is on the Way - Siagon Kick


----------



## Shawn

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## eaeolian

Do Ya Love Me - Kiss


----------



## Shawn

Do It Again - Steely Dan


----------



## Naren

Again And Again - Taproot


----------



## Shawn

Against - Sepultura


----------



## eaeolian

Me Against the World - Lizzy Borden


----------



## garcia3441

*Far Side of the World*- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Metal Ken

A World Of Hurt - Vader


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eternal World-Crimson Glory


----------



## garcia3441

_Eternal Flame_- the Bangles    

(I want all 4 bangles)


----------



## eaeolian

garcia3441 said:


> _Eternal Flame_- the Bangles
> 
> (I want all 5 bangles)



There's only four of them...

The Flame - Cheap Trick (in keeping with the time period.)


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Flame Still Burns-Strange Fruit (Still Crazy-amazing film!)


----------



## Dormant

Mutilate the Stillborn - Necrophagist


----------



## Toshiro

The Stillborn One - Necrophagist

heh


----------



## Dormant

_I was waiting for that one Toshiro ... fair play to you!_

One - Metallica


----------



## noodles

One - U2


----------



## Dormant

One Way Ticket to Hell and Back - The Darkness 

_Hate this song, hate this band_


----------



## Shawn

Highway To Hell - AC/DC 

Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## garcia3441

_Highway Song_- Blackfoot


----------



## Naren

Ry Ry's Song - Glassjaw


----------



## Shawn

Song Sung Blue - Neil Diamond


----------



## Naren

Blue Monday - Orgy (the original was by "New Order", I think)


----------



## garcia3441

Naren said:


> Blue Monday - Orgy (the original was by "New Order", I think)



To quote Ed McMahan, 'That is correct sir!!!!'

_Monday Monday_- The mamas and the papas


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> To quote Ed McMahan, 'That is correct sir!!!!'
> 
> _Monday Monday_- The mamas and the papas



Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Metal Ken

Double Monday - Dio


----------



## Toshiro

Silent Hedges / Double Dare - Nevermore


----------



## universe

Double Team - Tenacious D


----------



## distressed_romeo

Double Trouble: Rough Cutt


----------



## Shawn

Trouble - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Roland777

Coldplay - trouble


----------



## eaeolian

There's Your Trouble - Dixie Chicks (Hey, so my wife's a country singer...)


----------



## garcia3441

_There goes my baby_- The drifters


----------



## distressed_romeo

Baby gets around a bit-Poison


----------



## Shawn

I Get Around - Beach Boys


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Round Midnight-Thelonius Monk


----------



## Shawn

Midnight - Joe Satriani


----------



## Naren

Midnight Sun - AFI


----------



## distressed_romeo

Son of the Sun-Therion


----------



## eaeolian

Children of the Sun - Agent Steel


----------



## distressed_romeo

Children of the Grave-Black Sabbath


----------



## garcia3441

_Children of the sun_- Billy Thorpe


----------



## Metal Ken

When the Sun Consumed the Weight Of the Water - Demilich


----------



## Toshiro

When The Sun Burns Red - Kreator


----------



## Metal Ken

Intoxicate The Sun - Mephistopheles


----------



## Shawn

Despise The Sun - Suffocation


----------



## garcia3441

_Sundown_- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Toshiro

Waiting For Sundown - Carnal Forge


----------



## garcia3441

_Waiting_- Pennywise


----------



## bostjan

Wait for Sleep - Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_talking in your sleep_- the Romantics


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _talking in your sleep_- the Romantics


Great tune. ^ Definately one of my favorites from the 80s. 


Sleep Walk - Santo & Johnny


----------



## bostjan

Walk - Pantera


----------



## Shawn

Walk Of Life - Dire Straits.


----------



## Toshiro

When a Dead Man Walks - Lacuna Coil


----------



## bostjan

Evil Dead - Death


----------



## Metal Ken

After All The Dead - Black Sabbath


----------



## garcia3441

_Time After Time_- Cyndi 'My music sucks so bad a bird pooped in my mouth' Lauper


----------



## bostjan

Passing Time - Twist of Fate


----------



## garcia3441

_Where have all the flowers gone_- kingston Trio


----------



## bostjan

Somewhere over the Slaughterhouse
- Buckethead

I don't think I understand this game...lol


----------



## garcia3441

_Where_- Ultraspank

I saw them live, they blew major chunks.


----------



## Toshiro

_(Woah, broken chain here......

"Passing Time" does not go to "Where have all the flowers gone"...)_

Bleeding Time - Total Devastation


----------



## garcia3441

_Only Women Bleed_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Metal Ken

Bleed for The Devil - Morbid Angel


----------



## universe

Devils dance - Metallica


----------



## universe

Devil's dance - Metallica


----------



## distressed_romeo

dance of the dead stars-Terry Syrek


----------



## eaeolian

The Dance of Eternity - Dream Theater


----------



## Toshiro

Dance To The Song Of Apathy - Anata


----------



## garcia3441

_Let's dance on_- the Monkees


----------



## Makelele

The Jester's Dance - In Flames


----------



## Shawn

Dance The Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## Dormant

I Stay Away - Alice In Chains


----------



## Makelele

Brush Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## Metal Ken

Away from God - Immolation


----------



## Naren

Stay Away - Godsmack


----------



## garcia3441

_Stay the night_- Chicago


----------



## Makelele

Sun of the Night - Dan Swanö


----------



## eaeolian

Sun and Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Here comes the sun_- Beatles


----------



## Metal Ken

Colonizing the Sun - Theory In Practice


----------



## garcia3441

_Staring at the sun_- U2


----------



## bostjan

God of the Sun - Racer X


----------



## garcia3441

_When god made me_- Neil Young


----------



## distressed_romeo

God in an Alcove: Bauhaus


----------



## garcia3441

_The girl who wanted to be god_- Manic Street Preachers


----------



## bostjan

For the Love of God - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

For Once In My Life - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bostjan

Denial of Life - Death


----------



## Naren

Denial - Sevendust



distressed_romeo said:


> God in an Alcove: Bauhaus



Awesome song. One of my favorite bands.


----------



## garcia3441

_American Dream Denial_- System of a Down


----------



## Metal Ken

American Heroes - Cryptic Slaughter


----------



## garcia3441

_We all live in America_- Rammstein


----------



## Metal Ken

Lord Of All Fevers & Plague - Morbid Angel


----------



## bostjan

Lord of Your Thighs - Aerosmith

edit: what a horrible song to follow Morbid Angel...sorry


----------



## Toshiro

(From Northern Aeries To) The Infinite Cycle Of The Unborn Lord - Epoch Of Unlight


----------



## Metal Ken

The Planet that Once Used to Absorb Flesh in Order to Achieve Divinity and Immortality (Suffocated to the Flesh that it Desired...) - Demilich


----------



## Toshiro

Chapter Of Obeisance Before Giving Breath To The Inert One In The Presence Of The Crescent Shaped Horns - Nile


----------



## bostjan

Unquestionable Presence
Atheist

umm yeah i know, i suck


----------



## Metal Ken

Toshiro said:


> Chapter Of Obeisance Before Giving Breath To The Inert One In The Presence Of The Crescent Shaped Horns - Nile



Demilich is cooler ;D

Alone in Your PResence - Vehemence


----------



## Toshiro

Metal Ken said:


> Demilich is cooler ;D
> 
> Alone in Your Presence - Vehemence



Eh, I like Nile, and there's no parentheses in the title. 

Stand Alone - Iced Earth


----------



## Metal Ken

I strongly reccomend you go download Demilich's album from their homepage ;D

Alone I Stand In Fire - Disillusion


----------



## Toshiro

Metal Ken said:


> I strongly reccomend you go download Demilich's album from their homepage ;D
> 
> Alone I Stand In Fire - Disillusion



Music's good, the gurgle vocals sound odd at the moment... That might be the slight headache I'm still getting over, though, so I'll listen to them again later.

Put My Hand In The Fire - Immolation


----------



## Allen Garrow

Alone in the Dark - Testament


----------



## Roland777

Korn - Alone I break


----------



## Toshiro

Breaking The Broken - Control Denied


----------



## eaeolian

Breaking the Silence - Heathen


----------



## eaeolian

Metal Ken said:


> I strongly reccomend you go download Demilich's album from their homepage ;D



Did you know Demilich is playing this year's Maryland Death Fest, Ken?


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - Friend's breaking and entering


----------



## distressed_romeo

Queensryche: Breaking the Silence


----------



## Shawn

The Silence Within - Steve Vai


----------



## Dormant

_Breaking the Back - Million Dead_
Shawn is too quick!!!

Ehhh.....

The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Shawn

Sound Of Your Voice - 38 Special


----------



## bostjan

Voice of the Soul
Death


----------



## Metal Ken

eaeolian said:


> Did you know Demilich is playing this year's Maryland Death Fest, Ken?



Yes, i do. and so is Vital Remains. the only shame is that i can't go. i wish i'd known farther in advance...

Soul Sacrifice - Cathedral



Toshiro said:


> Music's good, the gurgle vocals sound odd at the moment... That might be the slight headache I'm still getting over, though, so I'll listen to them again later.


The vocals remind of the Mancubus from Doom II.. i actually dig them a lot now.


----------



## bostjan

Sacrificial

-Death


----------



## eaeolian

Altar of Sacrifice - Slayer



Metal Ken said:


> Yes, i do. and so is Vital Remains. the only shame is that i can't go. i wish i'd known farther in advance...



That sucks. Fortunately, I live close enough to make it. I just wish we were getting the full Canada Necrophagist tour as a part of it...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sacrifice-Elton John


----------



## Allen Garrow

Sacrificed sons - Dreamtheater


----------



## garcia3441

_Forgotten Sons_- marillion


----------



## Metal Ken

Son Of Iniquity - Immolation



eaeolian said:


> That sucks. Fortunately, I live close enough to make it. I just wish we were getting the full Canada Necrophagist tour as a part of it...


Lucky bastard ;D


----------



## bostjan

Son of Sorvahr
Aina


----------



## garcia3441

_Carry on wayward son_- Kansas


----------



## eaeolian

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Angel's Son__ sevendust


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _Angel's Son__ sevendust


Great tune off a great album ^ 

Angel Eyes - Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Metal Ken

Through Eyes Of Glass - Forbidden


----------



## garcia3441

_Heart of Glass_- Blondie


----------



## Nik

garcia3441 said:


> _Heart of Glass_- Blondie



The Glass Prison - Dream Theater.


----------



## garcia3441

_My own prison_- Creed


----------



## Metal Ken

Take no Prisoners - Megadeth


----------



## bostjan

Take on Me - Aha!


----------



## Metal Ken

When Death Takes Its dominion - Kreator


----------



## Makelele

When - Opeth


----------



## Metal Ken

When Satan Rules His World - Deicide


----------



## Makelele

I am Satan - Paul Gilbert


----------



## distressed_romeo

Get behind me Satan-The White Stripes


----------



## Naren

Get Up You Son Of A Bitch Cause Mickey Loves Ya - The Bled


----------



## Toshiro

Cause of Death - Obituary


----------



## eaeolian

Death In the Afternoon - Rage


----------



## eaeolian

Death In the Afternoon - Rage


----------



## eaeolian

Death In the Afternoon - Rage

Wow, that messed up...Sorry!


----------



## Makelele

Sonic Death Monkey - Gardenian


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shock the Monkey: Peter Gabriel


----------



## garcia3441

_Hey, Hey we're the monkees_- The Monkees


----------



## Roland777

Phats and Smalls - Hey! What's wrong with you?


----------



## Makelele

The Wrong Year - Freak Kitchen


----------



## Naren

Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## distressed_romeo

Silent All These Years: Tori Amos


----------



## Roland777

Mushroomhead - these filthy hands


----------



## Naren

These Hands - Pressure 4-5


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hand of Doom: Black Sabbath


----------



## garcia3441

_Hold My Hand_- Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hold On To Your Dream: Stratovarius


----------



## Metal Ken

Dreams of Death - Flotsam & Jetsam


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Death of Passion: Nevermore


----------



## Metal Ken

Christ Passion - Sodom


----------



## Dormant

Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


----------



## garcia3441

_It's a pose_- Nellie McKay


----------



## Shawn

It's all over now - The Rolling Stones


----------



## garcia3441

_Bridge over troubled waters_- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Shawn

Over Under Sideways Down - Yardbirds


----------



## garcia3441

_Driven under_- Seether

They play here on Sunday.


----------



## Shawn

Under The Boardwalk - Drifters


----------



## garcia3441

_One nation under a groove_- Funkadelic


----------



## bostjan

Sepulnation

Sepultura


----------



## Metal Ken

Perilous Nation - Testament


----------



## Toshiro

Suicide Nation - At The Gates


----------



## Allen Garrow

perilous nation - Testament


----------



## Metal Ken

i just said that 2 posts above you ;p

Lightning To the nations - Diamond Head


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lightning Strikes: Ozzy


----------



## Chris

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ride the Wind: Poison


----------



## Metal Ken

Rider at the Gate of Dawn -Bathory


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dawn of the Angry: Morbid Angel


----------



## garcia3441

_Delta dawn_- Tanya Tucker


----------



## Nik

Raspberry Jam Delta V- Joe Satriani


----------



## garcia3441

_Raspberry Jam_- carole King


----------



## distressed_romeo

Raspberry Beret: Prince


----------



## garcia3441

_Raspberry beret_- warren zevon


----------



## Shawn

Ballad Of The Green Berets - SSgt. Barry Sadler

or

Raspberry Swirl - Tori Amos


----------



## garcia3441

_Ballad of Dwight fry_- Alice Cooper

My favorite Cooper song.


----------



## Makelele

The Ballad of the Last Lions - Paul Gilbert


----------



## Toshiro

The Sea Came In At Last - Vader


----------



## distressed_romeo

Last in Line: Dio


----------



## garcia3441

_Nice guys finish last_- Green Day


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nice Dream: Radiohead


----------



## garcia3441

_Dream Weaver_- Gary Wright


----------



## Makelele

Fragile Dreams- Anathema


----------



## Roland777

Super Furry Animals - Fragile happiness


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Fragile: Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Shawn

The Way - Fastball


----------



## distressed_romeo

Way to Blue: Nick Drake


----------



## Shawn

Flying In A *Blue* Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

Seranade to A Dream - Suidakra


----------



## garcia3441

_Dream Warriors_- dokken


----------



## Metal Ken

Warriors of Modern Death - Emperor


----------



## Allen Garrow

Sword of the Warrior - Cacaphony


----------



## Toshiro

The Silver Sword - Shadow Keep


----------



## distressed_romeo

Come to Silver: Danzig


----------



## Roland777

Aphex Twin - come to daddy


----------



## universe

Twin cities - Everything but the girl


----------



## Shawn

Everything Your Heart Desires - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## Roland777

universe said:


> Twin cities - Everything but the girl



Actually, Aphex Twin is the artist.

On subject: 

Limp Bizkit - Everything


----------



## Makelele

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode


----------



## distressed_romeo

Everything's Ruined: Faith No More


----------



## garcia3441

_We Kill Everything_- Gwar


----------



## Metal Ken

We Hate You - Electric Wizard


----------



## Makelele

Hate Me! - Children of Bodom


----------



## Metal Ken

I Hate, Therefore I Am - Cyclone Temple


----------



## Makelele

Hate Your Guts - Pride & Glory


----------



## Metal Ken

Power Of Hate - Sadus


----------



## distressed_romeo

Power of the Night: Savatage


----------



## garcia3441

_Power of Love_- Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Shawn

Power To The People - John Lennon


----------



## distressed_romeo

Them Heavy People: Kate Bush


----------



## bostjan

Perfect People

Pennywise.


----------



## Shawn

Perfect World - Huey Lewis and The News


----------



## garcia3441

_Power to the people_- Poison


----------



## Nik

The Power of Bombos - Steve Vai (crappy song, but oh well  )

If I had to reply to Shawn's post, I'd say Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple.


----------



## Shawn

The Power - Snap!


----------



## garcia3441

_Tha weed song__ V-Ice (Vanilla Ice)


----------



## Shawn

Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## garcia3441

_Heard it in a love song_- Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Metal Ken

Love on Smack - Witchfinder General


----------



## distressed_romeo

Godsmack: Alice in Chains


----------



## Makelele

Man Made God - In Flames


----------



## distressed_romeo

God of Emptiness: Morbid Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

I Am God- Vital Remains


----------



## Drew

Godgun - Floater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Get your gun: Marilyn Manson


----------



## Shawn

Get Off My Cloud - The Rolling Stones


----------



## distressed_romeo

In the Clouds: All About Eve


----------



## Shawn

Up In The Sky - Joe Satriani


----------



## distressed_romeo

Painted Skies: Crimson Glory


----------



## Shawn

Painted Ladies - Ian Thomas


----------



## Makelele

Serenity Painted Death - Opeth


----------



## bostjan

Sacred Serenity

Death


----------



## Shawn

Sacred Emotions - Donny Osmond


----------



## garcia3441

_Every sperm is sacred_- Monty Python


----------



## Shawn

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## garcia3441

_Take my breath away_- berlin


----------



## distressed_romeo

My Last Breath: Evanesence


----------



## Shawn

Last Child - Aerosmith


----------



## bostjan

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

Night Songs - Cinderella


----------



## Nik

Starry Night - Joe Satriani.


----------



## bostjan

Screamin' in the Night
Krokus


----------



## Nik

Screaming Head - Jordan Rudess


----------



## Shawn

Screaming Into The Abyss - Vince Lupone


----------



## bostjan

The Dark Tower of Abyss
Symphony of Enchanted Lands


----------



## Shawn

Dark Horse - George Harrison


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Darkness

Arch Enemy


----------



## garcia3441

_into the darkness_- kittie


----------



## bostjan

Into the Dementia

Symphony X


----------



## Makelele

Collapse the Light Into Earth - Porcupine Tree


----------



## bostjan

Absence of Light

Symphony X


----------



## Allen Garrow

lighting up the sky - VanHalen


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - the view belongs to everyone


----------



## Shawn

Up On *The* Hill - Fun Lovin' Criminals

and

Back On *The* Block - Fun Lovin' Criminals (my favorite tune off 100% Columbian)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Back in Black: ACDC


----------



## eaeolian

Beyond the *Black* - Metal Church


----------



## noodles

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## eaeolian

Hole In the Sky - Black Sabbath. (Hah - title AND artist!)


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Head Like A Hole - NIN


----------



## noodles

Pie in the Sky - Frank Black (I can do it, too!)

EDIT: Damn you, TDW!

Down in a Hole - AIC


----------



## The Dark Wolf

noodles said:


> Pie in the Sky - Frank Black (I can do it, too!)
> 
> EDIT: Damn you, TDW!
> 
> Down in a Hole - AIC


 Oops. I was wondering about that myself. Like, :Huh? What's Frank Black got to do with NIN?  Heh.

Upside Down (You're Turning Me) - Diana Ross (I love that song  )


----------



## noodles

Over Under Sideways Down - Yardbirds


----------



## The Dark Wolf

noodles said:


> Over Under Sideways Down - Yardbirds


Under the Bridge - The Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## eaeolian

Bridge of Sighs - Robin Trower


----------



## noodles

The Fountain Of Lamneth No One At The Bridge - Rush


----------



## Roland777

Shawn said:


> Back On *The* Block - Fun Lovin' Criminals (my favorite tune off 100% Columbian)



Good tune, but painfully strained rhymes in that one... 

Meshuggah - Corridor of chameleons


----------



## eaeolian

Epoch of the Gods - Psycroptic


----------



## Allen Garrow

God of thunder - Kiss


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lights and Thunder: White Lion


----------



## bostjan

Hit the Lights
Metallica


----------



## Shawn

Hit The Road Jack - Ray Charles.


----------



## bostjan

The Jack
AC/DC


----------



## Shawn

Jack & Diane - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## garcia3441

_Jumpin' jack flash_- the Stones


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Jump In the Fire - Metallica


----------



## bostjan

Fire on High
ELO


----------



## garcia3441

_High enough_- Damn Yankees

My girlfriend loves this song.


----------



## bostjan

Highway Star
Deep Purple


----------



## Allen Garrow

Strange highways - Dio


----------



## bostjan

No Way
Dream Evil


----------



## garcia3441

_My Way_- Frank 'The Chairman of the Board' Sinatra


----------



## bostjan

My Best Friend's Girl
The Cars


----------



## Makelele

Friends of the Suncross - Amon Amarth


----------



## bostjan

Old Friends
Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## eaeolian

Puppies and Friends - Atrophy (For Ken)


----------



## Roland777

Bulb - friends and family


----------



## Allen Garrow

Bulbs - VanMorrison


----------



## Allen Garrow

Taurus bulba - Steve Vai


----------



## garcia3441

_No Bulbs_- The fall


----------



## Shawn

*No* Matter What - Badfinger


----------



## Metal Ken

No need to be human- Coroner


----------



## Shawn

In*human* Suffering - Internal Bleeding


----------



## Metal Ken

Human - Death
(I think this was a song title.. if not..album title ;D)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Human...All Too Fucking Human: Anaal Nakraath


----------



## garcia3441

_More Human Than Human_- White Zombie


----------



## distressed_romeo

More than Words: Extreme


----------



## garcia3441

_Words_- the Monkees


----------



## distressed_romeo

My Acid Words: Nevermore


----------



## Allen Garrow

Voodoo acid - Steve Vai


----------



## Roland777

The prodigy - voodoo people


----------



## distressed_romeo

Voodoo Chile: Jimi Hendrix


----------



## DelfinoPie

Voodoo People - The Prodigy (Pendulum Remix)

And if that can't be had because its just a remix of a song already mentioned then....

Voodoo Beats - The Prodigy!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Beat on the Brat: Ramones


----------



## Metal Ken

Reclaiming the Beat - Defleshed


----------



## Shawn

Beat It - Michael Jackson


----------



## bostjan

Beaten with Sledges
Buckethead
\m/


----------



## garcia3441

_Beaten senseless_- Biohazard


----------



## Allen Garrow

Beat me senseless - Circlejerks


----------



## DelfinoPie

You Awful Me - Gotham Road


----------



## Nik

You Not Me - Dream Theater


----------



## Allen Garrow

Tell me you love me - Frank Zappa


----------



## distressed_romeo

Don't Tell Me You Love Me: Night Ranger


----------



## bostjan

Love Me Tender
Elvis Presley


----------



## distressed_romeo

Tender Surrender: Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Surrender - Cheap Trick


----------



## garcia3441

_Never Surrender_- Triumph


----------



## Nik

Never Die - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't let me die young_- Andy 'I used to be in Duran Duran' Taylor


----------



## Shawn

Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds


----------



## garcia3441

_Before I forget_- slipknot


----------



## Nik

You Don't Remember, I'll Never Forget - Yngwie Malmsteen

Man, I'm on an Yngwie binge today


----------



## garcia3441

_Forget Me Not_- Bad English


----------



## Shawn

Not Of This Earth - Joe Satriani


----------



## distressed_romeo

Not of this World: Danzig


----------



## garcia3441

_Rockin' in the free world _- Neil Young


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eternal World: Crimson Glory


----------



## 7stringninja

Eternal Flame - Bangles


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eternal Summer: Celtic Frost


----------



## 7stringninja

Endless Summer - Gary Hoey


----------



## distressed_romeo

Endless Endeavours: Portal


----------



## 7stringninja

Endless Sacrifice - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Sacrificial

Death


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sacrificial Suicide: Death


----------



## bostjan

Suicide Machine
Death


----------



## distressed_romeo

Suicide By My Side: Sinergy


----------



## Allen Garrow

Thrill my Gorilla - Alice Cooper


----------



## Allen Garrow

Thrills in the night - Kiss


----------



## distressed_romeo

In the Still of the Night: Whitesnake


----------



## Makelele

The Night and the Silent Water - Opeth


----------



## universe

Night of the Long Knives - AC/DC


----------



## Shawn

Camel's Night Out - Eric Johnson


----------



## distressed_romeo

Out of the Ashes: Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Out Of Touch - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## noodles

Touch Myself - Divinyls


----------



## Shawn

Touch Of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## eaeolian

Touch Too Much - AC/DC


----------



## Roland777

Mushroomhead - too much nothing


----------



## garcia3441

_Money for Nothing_- Dire Straits

It wasn't until I started playing live, that I got the humor of this song.


----------



## noodles

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## garcia3441

_Money_- the Beatles


----------



## noodles

Money - Extreme


----------



## garcia3441

_Money_- hanson


----------



## distressed_romeo

Money Power: Richie Kotzen


----------



## Dormant

Money Don't Matter 2Night - Prince


----------



## garcia3441

_Lawyers, guns, and money_- Warren Zevon


----------



## noodles

Guns Are For Pussies - 311


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


> Guns Are For Pussies - 311


good tune ^ [action=Shawn]is a huge 311 fan and saw them live back in 2002, what a great freakin' show![/action]

*For* You - Chris Quigley


----------



## garcia3441

_I'm a slave 4 u_- Britney Spears


----------



## Shawn

I'm The Man - Anthrax


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ramblin' Man Blues: Robert Johnson


----------



## Shawn

Stormy Monday Blues - Buddy Guy

or

Slow Blues - Buddy Guy


----------



## garcia3441

_Bell Bottom Blues_- Eric Clapton


----------



## Metal Ken

Blue Blood - X japan


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blue: Joni Mitchell


----------



## Nik

Flying in a Blue Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## Shawn

Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## eaeolian

Kill Again - Slayer


----------



## Shikaru

Angels Don't Kill - Children of Bodom


----------



## 7stringninja

Kill You - Korn


----------



## Nik

Kill the King - Rainbow


----------



## Shawn

King Of New York - Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## Shikaru

New Millenium Cyanide Christ - Meshuggah


----------



## Nik

New Millenium - Dream Theater

(^ 7-string song  )


----------



## garcia3441

_n.w.o._- ministry


----------



## Metal Ken

New World Order - Gamma Ray


----------



## distressed_romeo

New World Order: The Kovenant


----------



## garcia3441

_Lullaby for the New World Order_- Matthew Good Band


----------



## distressed_romeo

World of Shit: Morbid Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

Leave this World Behind - Kreator


----------



## distressed_romeo

Behind Blue Eyes: The Who


----------



## bostjan

1000 Eyes
Death


----------



## Allen Garrow

The eyes of a stranger - Queensryche


----------



## Metal Ken

Through Eyes of Glass - Forbidden


----------



## Roland777

Mevadio - Life through the eyes of a crooner


----------



## Naren

Life - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Shawn

Life's Been Good - Joe Walsh


----------



## Allen Garrow

Envy life - Testament


----------



## distressed_romeo

Life is Killing Me: Type O Negative


----------



## bostjan

The Killing Hand
Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hand of Doom: Black Sabbath


----------



## bostjan

Doomride

Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Nantucket Sleigh Ride_- Mountain


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ride the Wind: Poison


----------



## garcia3441

_Save a horse, ride a cowboy_- big & rich

(My girlfriends favorite song)


----------



## bostjan

That Was 'ear Me Callin' an Horse
The Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet


----------



## distressed_romeo

He's Calling: Mahogany Rush


----------



## garcia3441

_Horse with no name_- America

(I like Ventura Highway more)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Where the streets have no name: U2


----------



## garcia3441

_street fightin' man_- the stones


----------



## bostjan

The Silent Man
Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Rocket man_- Stewie Griffin from The Family Guy


----------



## bostjan

Rocket Queen
G'N'R

-forgive me


----------



## garcia3441

_Mississippi Queen_- Mountain


----------



## bostjan

Queen of the Reich
Queensreich


----------



## garcia3441

_Dancing Queen_- ABBA


----------



## bostjan

The Dance of Eternity
Dream Theater


----------



## marton

The Danse of Tosho and Slavi/Randy's Desert Adventure

-Estradasphere


----------



## bostjan

Chris and Kevin's Excellent Adventure
LTE

+++++


marton said:


> The Danse of Tosho and Slavi/Randy's Desert Adventure
> 
> -Estradasphere


Wow! Do you listen to them a lot? Estradasphere was one of my favorite undergroundish-type bands.
+++++


----------



## Shawn

*Chris*tmas Island - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## eaeolian

*Island* In the Sun - Alcatrazz


----------



## noodles

Here Comes the Sun - Beatles


----------



## Makelele

Sun Caged - Sun Caged


----------



## garcia3441

_Sundown_- Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Metal Ken

Children Of the sun -Agent Steel


----------



## distressed_romeo

Children of the Damned: Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

Lonely In The Night - Eric Johnson


----------



## garcia3441

_Screaming in the night_- Krokus


----------



## bostjan

Only for the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

Shame On The Night - Dio


----------



## bostjan

Night Flight
Led Zeppelin

we could keep going night forever, here's an easy out, hint hint


----------



## Nik

Flight Over Rio - Al DiMeola

I feel so classy citing jazz songs 

EDIT: Post #1527. Coincidence?


----------



## bostjan

Flight of Icarus
Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_The ghost of flight 401_- Bob Welch


----------



## bostjan

The Ghosts of 42nd Street
Hellecasters


----------



## garcia3441

In honor of Mardi Gras

_Moon over Bourbon street_- Sting


----------



## bostjan

Under a Glass Moon
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Moonchild - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Harvest Moon
Neil Young


----------



## Shawn

*Moon*light Feels Right - Starbuck


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Moon Rising_- CCR


----------



## bostjan

Bad Company
Bad Company


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad_- Michael Jackson


----------



## 7stringninja

Bad Scene and a Basement Show - Less Than Jake


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Attitude Shuffle_- Cinderella


----------



## distressed_romeo

Big Bad Moon: Joe Satriani


----------



## garcia3441

_In a big country_- Big Country


----------



## marton

Big Bad Leroy Brown
Jim Croche (sp?)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Winona's Big Brown Beaver: Primus


----------



## 7stringninja

**in lue of the medley/covers thread**

"The Big Medley" - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Big Love: Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Allen Garrow

For the love of god - Steve Vai


----------



## distressed_romeo

God of the Forsaken: Morbid Angel


----------



## Shawn

Good God - Korn


----------



## Roland777

Try Redemption - God says no


----------



## Makelele

Pyre of Gods - Tarot


----------



## eaeolian

Dear God - Enertia


----------



## bostjan

Godsmack
Alice in Chains


----------



## Shawn

God Only Knows - Beach Boys


----------



## bostjan

No One Knows
Queens of the Stoneage


----------



## garcia3441

_One love_- prodigy


----------



## bostjan

One
Metallica


----------



## Nik

Space Ship One - Paul Gilbert


----------



## bostjan

Space Truckin'
Deep Purple


----------



## garcia3441

_Truckin'_- Grateful Dead


----------



## Shawn

Keep On Truckin' - Eddie Kendricks


----------



## bostjan

Truck Drivin' Man
Grateful Dead


----------



## 7stringninja

Finch - "A Man Alone"


----------



## distressed_romeo

Alone Again: Dokken


----------



## Roland777

Godsmack - I stand alone


----------



## Nik

As I Am - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

I: Morbid Angel


----------



## Allen Garrow

I am the law - Anthrax


----------



## Allen Garrow

I - Kiss ( music from the elder )


----------



## Roland777

*MESHUGGAH* - I



(Don't tell me you didn't see that one coming. )


----------



## Shawn

I am Death - Joe Satriani


----------



## Allen Garrow

Before I forget - Slipknot


----------



## bostjan

I Love My Parents
Buckethead


----------



## distressed_romeo

I Love the Dead: Alice Cooper


----------



## bostjan

Evil Dead
Death


----------



## Nik

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Evil Shower
Matthias IA Eklundh


----------



## eaeolian

Evil Invaders - Razor


----------



## Nik

Invaders - Iron Maiden


----------



## eaeolian

Metal Invaders - Helloween


----------



## bostjan

Made of Metal
Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

Metal Health - Quiet Riot


----------



## bostjan

Metal Militia
Metalica


----------



## Shawn

Metal Church - Metal Church


----------



## eaeolian

Metal Command - Exodus


----------



## Nik

Metal Daze - Manowar


----------



## Shawn

Heavy Metal Maniac - Exciter


----------



## bostjan

The Book of Heavy Metal
Dream Evil


----------



## marton

Book of Love
Peter Gabriel


----------



## garcia3441

_Love Gun_- Kiss


----------



## bostjan

One Gun
Lamb of God


----------



## Shawn

One Step Closer - Doobie Brothers


----------



## garcia3441

_One step closer_- String Cheese Incident


----------



## bostjan

One-way Ticket to Grab Bag Alley
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Ticket to ride_- the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

The Last Ride of the Bozomobile
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Hawaiian Roller coaster ride_- Mark Keali'i Ho'omalu and the Kamehameha


----------



## bostjan

Let It Ride
BTO


----------



## garcia3441

_Let it be_- the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Live and Let Die
G'N'R


----------



## garcia3441

_If I die tomorrow_- Motley Crue


----------



## bostjan

Tomorrow
Silverchair


----------



## garcia3441

_Tomorrow's gonna be another day_- the Monkees


----------



## bostjan

Another Day
Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Daydream believer_- the monkees


----------



## bostjan

An Incarnation's Dream
Atheist


----------



## garcia3441

_the impossible dream (The Quest)_- Glen Campbell


----------



## bostjan

Lifting Shadows off a Dream
Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Moonlight shadows_- Mike Oldfield


----------



## bostjan

Moonlight Sonata
Beethoven


----------



## Makelele

Parisienne Moonlight - Anathema


----------



## garcia3441

_Beachhouse on the moon_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## bostjan

Bark at the Moon
Ozzy


----------



## garcia3441

_Under the moon_- icp


----------



## bostjan

Under A Glass Moon
Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Heart of glass_- blondie


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Darkness
Arch Enemy


----------



## marton

Heartbreaker
Pat Benetar


----------



## bostjan

Heartbreaker
Led Zeppelin


----------



## marton

Breakfast at Tiffany's
Everclear


----------



## bostjan

Breakfast Cyborg
Buckethead


----------



## marton

Up for Breakfast
Van Halen


----------



## bostjan

Up for the Downstroke
Parliment


----------



## marton

What's Up
4 Non Blondes


----------



## bostjan

What's This Life for?
Creed


 forgive me


----------



## marton

What I Like About You
the Romantics


for what?


----------



## bostjan

You Like This Face?
Buckethead

for the crap song lol


----------



## garcia3441

_Thank you_- alanis morissette


----------



## Naren

Thanks A lot - Third Eye Blind.

I like "What's This Life For?" In fact, I like the whole "My Own Prison" album. It was good stuff.


----------



## bostjan

Thank You Falletin Me Be Mice Elf Agin
Sly Stone

I like it too, but a lot of people rag on Creed a heck of a lot

I shouldn't have said anything


----------



## Naren

Of Mice And Men - Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Of sins and shadows: symphony x


----------



## Allen Garrow

The ultimate sin - Ozzy


----------



## Naren

Sin - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sinner: Judas Priest


----------



## Naren

Sin - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## distressed_romeo

Her Only Sin: Christian Death


----------



## Naren

Only In Dreams - Weezer


----------



## distressed_romeo

Only If: Liv Kristine


----------



## Naren

What If - Creed


----------



## eaeolian

If I Had a Hammer - William Shatner


----------



## Naren

If You Want Peace, Prepare For War - Children Of Bodom


----------



## bostjan

I Come In Peace
Buckethead


----------



## Naren

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Roland777

Audioslave - what you are


----------



## distressed_romeo

Are You Lonely?: All About Eve


----------



## Roland777

Elvis Presley - Are You lonesome tonight?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ozzy: Tonight


----------



## Naren

Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## distressed_romeo

Tonight I Would Be King: Savatage


----------



## garcia3441

_The spell I'm under_- Winger


----------



## Naren

Under - Filter


----------



## Leon

Filter - Hey Man Nice Shot


----------



## Naren

Leon said:


> Filter - Hey Man Nice Shot



The only similarity is that it's the same band...


----------



## Leon

do i lose? 



Leon said:


> Filter - Hey Man Nice Shot


Dream Theater - The Silent Man


----------



## Allen Garrow

The silent planet - Iron "fuk'n" Maiden

~A


----------



## Metal Ken

The Silent - Jag Panzer


----------



## Nik

The Silent Man - Dream Theater


----------



## Allen Garrow

Man on the silver mountain - Rainbow


----------



## bostjan

Mother Man
Atheist



Nik said:


> The Silent Man - Dream Theater



I think someone just said that one. ?


----------



## Nik

bostjan said:


> Mother Man
> Atheist
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone just said that one. ?



Yeah, my bad, didn't bother following all the way through  

Anyway, assuming Mother Man is the name of the song and not the band, I'd say:

Revelations (Mother Earth) - Ozzy


----------



## garcia3441

Earth- dweezil Zappa


----------



## Leon

Frank Zappa - Jesus Thinks You're A Jerk


----------



## Shawn

Jesus Freak - D.C. Talk


----------



## Nik

Freak Show Excess - Steve Vai < Awesome song.


----------



## bostjan

Vladimir Pockets' Incredible Bloated Slunk Show
Buckethead

it's all in good fun


----------



## garcia3441

_Yo! Bum Rush the Show_- Public Enemy


----------



## Shawn

One Big Rush - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Big News II
Clutch


----------



## Leon

Weird Al - Headline News


----------



## bostjan

Big News I
Clutch

haha


----------



## Shawn

Big Bad Moon - Joe Satriani


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Reputation_- Joan Jett


----------



## bostjan

Bad Moon Rising
CCR


----------



## garcia3441

_Bark at the Moon_- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bostjan

17th Moon
Racer X


----------



## marton

How High the Moon
Marvin Gaye


----------



## bostjan

_High_way Star
Deep Purple


----------



## distressed_romeo

Everyone's a Star: TNT


----------



## Roland777

Hot Chocolate - Everyone's a winner


*POST #1000!*


----------



## distressed_romeo

Every Angel: All About Eve


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Everyday


----------



## Makelele

From The Everyday Mountain Top - Extol


----------



## Naren

Mountain Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## Roland777

Musical academy of Gauteng - song for Ekurhuleni


----------



## distressed_romeo

Song of the Stars: Dead Can Dance


----------



## Naren

Nine Inch Nails - Starfuckers


----------



## distressed_romeo

WASP: Animal (Fuck Like A Beast)


----------



## garcia3441

_Fuck 'em all_- 2Pac


----------



## distressed_romeo

All Play Dead: Nevermore


----------



## bostjan

All Right Now
Free


----------



## garcia3441

_You're a big girl now_- Bob Dylan


----------



## Shawn

Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## bostjan

Downpour Girl
Pig Destroyer


----------



## garcia3441

_Barbie girl_- Aqua


----------



## bostjan

My Best Friend's Girl
The Cars


----------



## Shawn

My Girl - the Temptations


----------



## bostjan

My Sheetz!
Buckethead


----------



## Nik

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas

















 

Sorry...


----------



## bostjan

The Humpty Dance
Humpty


----------



## garcia3441

_Dance the night away_- Van Halen


----------



## bostjan

Gravedancer
Pig Destroyer


----------



## Shawn

*Dance* Hall Days - Wayne Chung


----------



## bostjan

Dancing with Myself
Billy Idol


----------



## garcia3441

_Dancing_- Mike Keneally & Beer for Dolphins


----------



## bostjan

Dancing Days
Led Zeppelin


----------



## garcia3441

_The banana boat song (Day O)_- harry belafonte


----------



## bostjan

Day of the Ulcer
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_A day in the life_- the Beatles


----------



## marton

Days of Future Past
Moody Blues


----------



## Shawn

marton said:


> Days of Future Past
> Moody Blues


Futurism - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

The Future Song
Lenny Kravitz

sorry, messed up, had to use google


----------



## garcia3441

_Song and dance man_- warrant


----------



## bostjan

The Immigrant Song
Demons and Wizards


----------



## Nik

Rena's Song - John Petrucci (w/Jordan Rudess)


----------



## bostjan

Song #2
Blur


----------



## marton

The Logical Song
Supertramp


----------



## garcia3441

_Song sung blue_- Neil Diamond

It was the first song that popped into my head. Honest!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bostjan

Blue
Eiffle 65

Da Ba Dee I'm so gay!


----------



## marton

Blue on Black
Kenny Wayne Shepherd


----------



## bostjan

Black No. 1
Type O Negative


----------



## marton

Back in Black
AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Blackbird
Jeff Beck


----------



## marton

Surfin Bird
The Trashmen


----------



## bostjan

Surf-Ro-Mania
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## marton

Surfing Safari
Beach Boys


----------



## bostjan

We're Not A Fucking Surf Band
The Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet


----------



## marton

We're an American Band
Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## bostjan

I'm Afraid of Americans
David Bowie/Trent Reznor


----------



## marton

American Woman
Guess Who?


----------



## bostjan

The Woman in Seat 27A
Matthias 'IA' Eklundh


----------



## marton

Evil Woman
Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## bostjan

Evilized
Dream Evil


----------



## garcia3441

_Fear no Evil_- Grim Reaper (sucks)


----------



## distressed_romeo

It's The Fear: Within Temptation


----------



## garcia3441

_Fear of the dark_- Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Fear
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## Metal Ken

Social Fears - WatchTower


----------



## distressed_romeo

Man that you Fear: Marilyn Manson


----------



## bostjan

Man with the Hex
Atomic Fireballs


----------



## DelfinoPie

Man in the box - Alice in Chains


----------



## distressed_romeo

In the Box: Amy Winehouse


----------



## Naren

In My Darkest Hour - Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Final Hour: Tony MacAlpine


----------



## garcia3441

_Final countdown_- Europe


----------



## distressed_romeo

Countdown: John Coltrane


----------



## garcia3441

_Ease on down the road_- The cast of 'The Wiz'


----------



## Roland777

FLC - Up on the hill


----------



## Shawn

Up In The Sky - Joe Satriani


----------



## Leon

Frank Zappa - Willie The Pimp

(yeah, just a cheap article, so what lol)


----------



## Shawn

*The* Sage - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Roland777

Snot - the box


----------



## garcia3441

_The letter_- The Box Tops


----------



## Nik

Letters from the Earth - Black Sabbath


----------



## garcia3441

_Last day on earth_- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Shawn

Last Mile - Cinderella


----------



## bostjan

500 Miles
The Proclaimers


----------



## Nik

How Many Miles to Babylon - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Shawn

Miles Away - Winger


----------



## metalrod

Sail Away - STYX


----------



## bostjan

Fly Away
Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Shawn

If I Could Fly - Joe Satriani


----------



## Naren

Fly - Love Psychedelico


----------



## distressed_romeo

Spanish Fly: Van Halen


----------



## garcia3441

_Super fly_- Curtis Mayfield


----------



## distressed_romeo

Supercharged: Rob Johnson


----------



## garcia3441

_Super Bowl Shuffle_- The Chicago Bears


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dust Bowl Blues: Woodie Guthrie


----------



## Makelele

Crushed to Dust - Green Carnation


----------



## Roland777

Queen - Another one bites the dust


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dust in the Wind: Kansas


----------



## garcia3441

_Blowin' in the wind_- Bob Dylan


----------



## Shawn

*Wind*s Of Change - Jefferson Airplaine


----------



## garcia3441

_Winds of change_- Scorpions


----------



## Nik

Change of Seasons - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Change The World - Eric Clapton


----------



## garcia3441

_seasons in the sun_- terry jacks


----------



## Shawn

Despise The Sun - Suffocation


----------



## garcia3441

_Black Sunday_- Cypress Hill


----------



## Nik

Far Beyond the Sun - Yngwie Malmsteen

EDIT: garcia beat me too it, lol

So I say:

Black Forest - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## garcia3441

_Back in black_- AC/DC


----------



## Shawn

Back Stabbers - The O'Jays


----------



## garcia3441

_Baby got back_- Sir Mix Alot


----------



## Scott

Give it to me baby-Rick James :YESWAY:


----------



## garcia3441

_(Hit me baby) One More Time_- Dweezil and Ahmet Zappa


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hit me with your rhythm stick: Ian Dury and the Blockheads


----------



## Shawn

Hit The Lights - Metallica


----------



## distressed_romeo

In the Light: Led Zepplin


----------



## Nik

In the Name of God - Dream Theater <


----------



## Shawn

Stop! In The Name Of Love - The Supremes.


----------



## Nik

For the Love of God - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

For The Love Of Money - The O'Jays


----------



## garcia3441

_Love is a battlefield_- Pat benatar


----------



## Shawn

Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## Steve

Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## Shawn

A Train Of Angels - Joe Satriani


----------



## Nik

War of the Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Shawn

War - Joe Satriani


----------



## Nik

War Inside My Head - Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Raindrops keep fallin' on my head_- B.J. Thomas


----------



## Scott

Keep on rockin' in the free world-Neil Young


----------



## Metal Ken

Keep on rotting in the free world - Carcass


----------



## Scott

Fight the good fight-Triumph


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fight for the Rock: Savatage


----------



## Allen Garrow

Fight for the right ( to party ) - Beastie boys

~A


----------



## Scott

Aaron's Party-Aaron Carter

That's right. I went there.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Party with the Animals: Ozzy


----------



## garcia3441

_Let's have a party_- Backstreet Boys


----------



## Steve

_Party All Night _- Quiet Riot


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Coldest Winter Night: Kamelot


----------



## Shawn

Midwinter - Chris Quigley


----------



## distressed_romeo

In the Bleak Midwinter


----------



## Metal Ken

In My Kingdom Cold - Immortal


----------



## bostjan

Burning Coldness, Part I
Paradox Experiment


----------



## Metal Ken

Cold Hate, Warm Blood - Cryptopsy


----------



## bostjan

Baptized in Blood
Death


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blood on the World's Hands: Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

The Killing Hand
Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hand of Doom: Black Sabbath

Wouldn't it be funny to work out what the most commonly occuring words in this thread are?


----------



## bostjan

Doomride
Buckethead



distressed_romeo said:


> Wouldn't it be funny to work out what the most commonly occuring words in this thread are?


+1
Might be surprising!


----------



## marton

A Car Ride in Idealistic Ethiopia (Part 1)
Estradasphere


----------



## bostjan

I'm in Love with My Car
Queen

Kudos for using Estradasphere!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Love Song: The Cure


----------



## Nik

The Attitude Song - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

Seven Mini Guitar Songs
Majesty (aka Dream Theater)


----------



## Shawn

Seven String - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Shawn said:


> Seven String - Joe Satriani



You win!


String of Pearls
Glenn Miller & His Orchestra


----------



## Nik

Pearls in Her Hair - Omega


----------



## eaeolian

Hair 'o the Dog - Nazereth


----------



## bostjan

Black Dog
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Metal Ken

the hand that rocks the cradle - Black Sabbath


----------



## bostjan

Umm?!

The Hand featuring Maximum Bob and Ani Maldjian 
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Lay Your Hands On Me - Thompson Twins


----------



## bostjan

[action=bostjan]is totally lost[/action]

How the hell did we go from
Black Dog - The Hand That Rocks the Cradle - The Hand featuring Maximum Bob and Ani Maldjian - Lay It Down ?!?!?!

Downpour Girl
Pig Destroyer


----------



## Metal Ken

Holy shit, i was looking at the previous page. i do that sometimes ;p 

Course i can only account for my error, and not that of others ;p 
Downpour - Avernus


----------



## bostjan

Pour Some Sugar on Me
Def Leppard

oh, I was just wondering. everything is fixed now except mine lol


----------



## Shawn

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


----------



## garcia3441

_Sugar baby_- Bob Dylan


----------



## bostjan

Sugar
System of a Down


----------



## distressed_romeo

That's the kind of sugar papa likes: Pete Criss ('Noone wants to be Peter Criss, not even Peter Criss!!!')


----------



## Metal Ken

The Pestilence That Walketh In the Darkness - Cryptopsy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Walk on Water: Aruna Abrams


----------



## Steve

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Nik

Dream of Mirrors - Iron Maiden


----------



## Leon

Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror


----------



## Steve

Man in the Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## bostjan

Music Box Innards
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Heart shaped box_- Nirvana


----------



## Scott

Closer to the heart- Rush


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Darkness
Arch Enemy


----------



## garcia3441

_Dyin' of a Broken Heart_- the Monkees


----------



## bostjan

Boulevard of Broken Dreams
Green Day


----------



## garcia3441

_dream warriors_- Dokken


----------



## bostjan

Dream Evil
Dio


----------



## Scott

The root of all evil-Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Serpent's Evil
Cryptopsy


----------



## garcia3441

_The evil that men do_- Iron maiden


----------



## bostjan

Evil Shower
Mathias IA Eklundh


----------



## garcia3441

_Pee in the shower_- guttermouth


----------



## bostjan

Suite-Pee
System of a Down


----------



## distressed_romeo

K'm pee du wi: Steve Vai


----------



## Roland777

Rammstein - Du hast


----------



## distressed_romeo

OK...I suspect we've talked ourselves into a corner with those last two posts...


----------



## bostjan

Du
David Hasslehoff


----------



## Metal Ken

Le sens du silence - Dark Lord


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shadows in Silence: Enigma


----------



## DelfinoPie

and now we've escaped that horrible corner...wicked...

Shadows - Breed 77


----------



## Steve

Walk in the Shadows - Queensryche


----------



## bostjan

Lifting Shadows off a Dream
Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

I Dream in Infared - Queensryce


----------



## Chris

Sleep to Dream - Fiona Apple


----------



## bostjan

Wait for Sleep
Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

Talking in your sleep - The Romantics


----------



## Chris

Closing In - Sun Caged


----------



## Steve

Closing Time - Semisonic


----------



## bostjan

Good Times Roll
The Cars


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shadows and Light: Joni Mitchell.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sorry, scratch that...I'm a few posts behind!

Good times, bad times: Led Zepplin


----------



## bostjan

Bad
Michael Jackson


----------



## Chris

Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi


----------



## distressed_romeo

Medicine Man: Pantera


----------



## bostjan

Man with the Hex
Atomic Firballs


----------



## Surf

Here comes the pain- Slayer


----------



## bostjan

Pain Killer
Judas Priest


----------



## Chris

Killer of Giants - Ozzy


----------



## Surf

Mind of a Grimes- Maylene and the Songs of Disaster


----------



## bostjan

Dirty Mind
Jeff Beck


----------



## distressed_romeo

Operation: Mindcrime: Queensryche


----------



## bostjan

Universal Mind
Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Universal: Blur


----------



## bostjan

Baby Universal
Bowie


----------



## garcia3441

_Baby got back_- Sir Mix-a-lot


----------



## bostjan

Back in Black
AC / DC


----------



## Nik

Black Night - Deep Purple


----------



## Shawn

*Black*ened - Metallica


----------



## garcia3441

_Black hole sun_- Soundgarden


----------



## Surf

Black- Pearl Jam


----------



## garcia3441

_Man in black_- Johnny Cash


----------



## Nik

Rhymin' Man - Frank Zappa


----------



## Shawn

Rubberband Man - The Spinners


----------



## Surf

Low man's lyric- Metallica


----------



## bostjan

The Silent Man
Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

bostjan said:


> The Silent Man
> Dream Theater



That's the 3rd time that song has come up 

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## Surf

Lost in Silence

Poison the Well


----------



## garcia3441

_lost cause_- beck


----------



## Surf

Lost

Stabbing Westward


----------



## bostjan

Everything's Not Lost
Coldplay


----------



## Surf

Everything (one of my favorite soft songs, btw)

Lifehouse


----------



## bostjan

Everything's OK
The Queers


----------



## Shawn

Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## bostjan

I Hate Everything about You
Three Days Grace


----------



## Shawn

All About You - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

All Right Now
Free


----------



## Surf

All by myself

Green Day


----------



## bostjan

All Inside Your Mind
Twist of Fate


----------



## garcia3441

_Journey to the center of the mind_- Amboy Dukes


----------



## bostjan

Peace of Mind
Boston


----------



## garcia3441

_Peace Train_- Cat Stevens


----------



## bostjan

Terror Train
Demons and Wizards


----------



## distressed_romeo

Freight Train: Nitro


----------



## Steve

Train of Consequence - Megadeth


----------



## Shawn

Train, Train - Blackfoot


----------



## distressed_romeo

Train of Thought: Dream Theatre


----------



## garcia3441

_Last train to clarksville_- the Monkees


----------



## Steve

Train Kept a Rollin' - Aerosmith


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rock and Roll: Led Zepplin


----------



## Steve

Rocka Rolla - Judas Priest


----------



## garcia3441

_Rock 'n roll to the rescue_- the Beach Boys


----------



## Roland777

Limp Bizkit - n2gether now


----------



## garcia3441

_Right now_- Van Halen


----------



## Surf

I'm Leavin' Now

Johnny Paycheck


----------



## bostjan

Babe I'm Gonna Leave You
Led Zeppelin


----------



## garcia3441

_Goodbye to you_- Scandal


----------



## Surf

Final Goodbye

Usher :sweat:


----------



## distressed_romeo

Final Product: Nevermore


----------



## bostjan

Final Countdown
Europe


----------



## Surf

Countdown to extinction

Megadeath


----------



## bostjan

Damned to Extinction
WARHAMMER


----------



## distressed_romeo

Damned in Black: Immortal


----------



## bostjan

Black no. 1
Type O Negative


----------



## Surf

Take a Number

Stone Sour


----------



## Steve

Number of the Beast - Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

Beast of Blood: Malice Mizer


----------



## bostjan

Flesh for the Beast
Deli Creeps


----------



## Surf

Under the rotted flesh

cannibal corpse


----------



## bostjan

The Flesh and the Power It Holds
Death


----------



## Surf

Flesh into Gear


CKY


----------



## bostjan

In the Flesh?
Pink Floyd


----------



## Surf

Black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos

Sepultura


----------



## bostjan

Pi - Faith in Chaos
Matthias IA Eklundh


----------



## Surf

From Chaos

311


----------



## bostjan

Eaten from Inside
Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Surf

You had me from hello

Kenny chesney


----------



## bostjan

Hello, I Love You
Doors


----------



## Surf

Miss you Love

Silvershair


----------



## bostjan

Miss Misstreater
Racer X


----------



## Surf

I know you just used it, but...


Little Miss Scare All

Type O


----------



## bostjan

Scared
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Scared - Dangerous Toys.


----------



## bostjan

Y'all Scared?
Outkast


----------



## garcia3441

_R. U. Scared_- Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Shawn

Scared - John Lennon


----------



## bostjan

Scared
Ashanti


----------



## Shawn

You Scared The Lovin' Outta Me - Funkadelic


----------



## bostjan

We Gotta Get Outta This Place
The Animals


----------



## garcia3441

_straight outta Compton_- NWA


----------



## Allen Garrow

2 outta 3 ain't bad - Meatloaf


----------



## distressed_romeo

Waiting for 22: Queensryche


----------



## Steve

22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden


----------



## Surf

Ocean Avenue

Yellowcard


----------



## Nik

22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden


----------



## Steve

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## distressed_romeo

Electric Joy: Richie Kotzen


----------



## garcia3441

_Electric youth_- Debbie Gibson


----------



## Steve

Youth Gone Wild - Skidrow


----------



## Shawn

Gone, Gone, Gone - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Steve

_Tuesday's Gone_ - Lynyrd Skynard


----------



## Shawn

Ruby Tuesday - the Rolling Stones


----------



## Steve

_Church on Tuesday_ - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Shawn

Tuesday Afternoon (Forever Afternoon) - Moody Blues


----------



## Steve

_After Forever_ - Black Sabbath


----------



## Chris

After the Rain - Nelson

(Recognize, bitches  )


----------



## distressed_romeo

Pazuzu (Black Rain): The Nefilim


----------



## Steve

_Blackened_ - Metallica


----------



## Chris

Soldiers of a Blackened War - Throcult


----------



## Steve

_Blackened the USSR_ - Beatallica


----------



## Chris

Dismiss the Cynics - In Flames


----------



## Steve

_Universal Cynic_ - Bad Religion


----------



## Nik

Universal Mind - Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Steve

_Peace of Mind_ - Boston


----------



## Chris

Flight of Icarus - Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

An Elegy for Icaros: Emperor


----------



## Steve

_For those about to Rock_ - AC/DC


----------



## distressed_romeo

For Her Light: Fields of the Nephilim


----------



## Steve

Curse of the Lighthouse Keeper - 3 Inches of Blood


----------



## distressed_romeo

In My Father's House: James Byrd


----------



## Steve

_Honor Thy Father_ - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hammerfall: On the Edge of Honour


----------



## bostjan

The Edge of Eternity
Symphony X


----------



## Steve

_Hills of Eternity_ - Buckethead


----------



## Surf

Over the hills and far away

Zeppelin


----------



## Steve

_Kill Devil Hill_ -Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Shawn

Devil's Slide - Joe Satriani


----------



## Surf

Electric Slide

Marcia Griffiths


----------



## Steve

_Slide it in_ - Whitesnake


----------



## Shawn

*It* Keeps You running - the Doobie Brothers


----------



## bostjan

Running Down a Dream
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## David

Flying In A Blue Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Flying High Again
Ozzy Osborne


----------



## Shawn

Flying High - Commodores


----------



## garcia3441

_Higher_- Tommy Lee


----------



## Metal Ken

Fall From A High Place - Immolation


----------



## Shawn

Fall From Grace - Morbid Angel


----------



## garcia3441

_Hammer to Fall_- Queen


----------



## Shawn

Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## garcia3441

_Eyes without a face_- Billy Idol


----------



## bostjan

Secret Face
Death


----------



## Leon

Megadeth - A Secret Place


----------



## bostjan

Secret Agent Man
Niel Diamond


----------



## Steve

_Working Man_ - Rush


----------



## eaeolian

Man on the Silver Mountain - Rainbow


----------



## Steve

_Nightfall on the Grey Mountains_ - Rhapsody


----------



## bostjan

Misty Mountain Hop
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Metal Ken

Mountain Of Might - Immortal


----------



## distressed_romeo

Black Mountain Mist: The Mission


----------



## Steve

_Mistress for Christmas_ - AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Holly Jolly Christmas
Bing Crosby


----------



## David

Heavy Metal Christmas - Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## bostjan

Made of Metal
Dream Evil


----------



## Steve

_Man Made God_ - In Flames


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mother Man: Atheist


----------



## bostjan

Mother
Danzig

awesome song Distressed_Romeo


----------



## Steve

_Mother's Dream_ - Candlebox


----------



## David

Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Metal Ken

An Incarnation's Dream _ Atheist


----------



## Dormant

Foreclosure of a Dream - Megadeth


----------



## Metal Ken

Dreams Of Death - Flotsam & Jetsam


----------



## Steve

_Hate Crew Deathroll_ - Children of Bodom


----------



## distressed_romeo

Prayer of Hatred: Morbid Angel


----------



## Allen Garrow

Whispering a prayer - Steve Vai


----------



## David

A Pagan's Prayer - Drew Peterson

YEAH!


----------



## bostjan

Living on a Prayer
Bon Jovi


----------



## garcia3441

_No prayer for the dying_- Iron maiden


----------



## bostjan

This Dying Soul
Dream Theater

someone has probably used this one before


----------



## Dormant

This Godless Endeavour - Nevermore


----------



## bostjan

U Can't Touch This
(MC) Hammer


----------



## distressed_romeo

For You: My Dying Bride


----------



## Shawn

For You - Chris Quigley


----------



## bostjan

For You
Staind


----------



## Shawn

For You Blue - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Blue Powder
Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Blue Collar Man (Long Nights) - Styx


----------



## bostjan

Screamin' in the Night
Krokus


----------



## David

Screaming For Vengeance (sp?) - Judas Priest


----------



## Shawn

Screaming Into The Abyss - Vince Lupone


----------



## bostjan

Props, Shawn!

Scream Bloody Gore
Death


----------



## distressed_romeo

Scream: The Misfits


----------



## bostjan

Scream
Michael Jackson


----------



## distressed_romeo

Silent Scream: Halford


----------



## David

Silent Night, Bodom Night - COB


----------



## distressed_romeo

Night on Brocken: Fates Warning


----------



## bostjan

Night of the Slunk
Buckethead


----------



## distressed_romeo

Tonight, Tonight: The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## bostjan

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## distressed_romeo

Children of the Revolution: T Rex


----------



## bostjan

Revolution Is My Name
Pantera


----------



## distressed_romeo

Revolution Man: The Cult


----------



## bostjan

argh we already went through all of the 'man' titles yesterday 

Revolution
the Beatles


----------



## Steve

_Countdown to the Revolution_ - Impellitteri


----------



## bostjan

Countdown to Extinction
Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Countdown: John Coltrane


----------



## Steve

_The Final Countdown_ - Europe (it was all that I could think of...)


----------



## garcia3441

_Extinction (The Final Solution)_- Tiburon


----------



## Steve

_Aqua Solution_ - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## distressed_romeo

Aqua: Asia (anyone seen Guthrie Govan, their current guitarist? OMIFUCKINGGOD!!!!!)


----------



## Steve

_Youthanasia_ - Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Youth Gone Wild: Skid Row


----------



## Steve

Running Wild in the Streets - WASP


----------



## eaeolian

Running With the Devil - Van Halen


----------



## Steve

_Running Free_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## eaeolian

Free Fallin' - Tom Petty


----------



## distressed_romeo

Freebird: Lynard Skynard


----------



## Steve

_Thunder Bird_ - Iron Savior


----------



## Shawn

God Of Thunder - Kiss


----------



## Steve

_God of Wa_r - Derek Sherinian


----------



## Shawn

God Only Knows - the Beach Boys


----------



## Steve

_Only_ - Anthrax


----------



## Shawn

NightmareX said:


> _Only_ - Anthrax


Great tune ^

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## distressed_romeo

Only If: Liv Kristine


----------



## Shawn

If - Joe Satriani


----------



## Steve

_Lifeless_ - 12 Stones


----------



## Dormant

Shawn said:


> If - Joe Satriani



If Six was Nine - Jimi Hendrix



NightmareX said:


> _Lifeless_ - 12 Stones



I don't think you can take a word and put it in another word to have a completely different word can you?!


----------



## Steve

_When Six Was Nine_ - Steel Prophet


----------



## Dormant

NightmareX said:


> _When Six Was Nine_ - Steel Prophet


 

Great comeback!

Sixpounder - Children of Bodom


----------



## bostjan

Three Hundred Pounds of Joy
Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Steve

_Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy_ - Ren and Stimpy


----------



## eaeolian

Joy to the World - Three Dog Night


----------



## bostjan

Worlds Apart
Journey


----------



## Steve

_Torn Apart _- Stabbing Westward


----------



## bostjan

Torn to Pieces
Death


----------



## Steve

_Into Pieces_ - TNT


----------



## bostjan

Into the Dementia
Symphony X


----------



## b3n

Into the Void - NIN


----------



## Steve

_Prisoner of the Void_ - Iron Savior


----------



## bostjan

The Prisoner
Iron Maiden


----------



## Steve

_Take no Prisoners_ - Megadeth


----------



## Nik

Take Away My Pain - Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

_Take Me Down_ - Black Symphony


----------



## bostjan

Take on Me
A-Ha


----------



## Shannon

Full on Kevin's Mom - Soundgarden


----------



## bostjan

Chris and Kevin's Excellent Adventure
Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Shikaru

...And justice for all - Metallica


----------



## bostjan

And Suddenly You Run
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## Shikaru

run to the hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Over the Hills and Far Away
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Steve

_Blow it Away_ - Adema


----------



## bostjan

Fadeaway
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## eaeolian

Fade to Flames - Fifth Angel


----------



## bostjan

Moths to Flame
Buckethead


----------



## eaeolian

One Thing Leads to Another - The Fixx


----------



## bostjan

Another Day
Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

_Day Tripper _- The Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Delightful Dayz
Jim Morris Band


----------



## Shawn

Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band


----------



## distressed_romeo

After the Fall: Trans-siberian Orchestra


----------



## Shawn

Fall Down - Toad The Wet Sprocket


----------



## Dormant

Head Down - Soundgarden


----------



## Shawn

Down In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## Dormant

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden

(I expect another Alice in Chains song to keep it going Shawn!)


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - Perpetual black second


----------



## Shawn

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - Black heart


----------



## Shawn

From My Heart - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

Heartbreak Hotel
Elvis


----------



## noodles

Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## bostjan

California Girls
David Lee Roth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Girls Girls Girls: Motley Crue


----------



## bostjan

Girl from Ipanema
Stan Getz


----------



## distressed_romeo

Girl: Tori Amos


----------



## bostjan

Stupid Girl
Garbage


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just a Girl: No Doubt


----------



## bostjan

Just What I Needed
The Cars


----------



## distressed_romeo

What I Knew: Bumblefoot


----------



## garcia3441

_Oh what a night_- The Monkees


----------



## Shawn

Camel's Night Out - Eric Johnson


----------



## distressed_romeo

Out of the Ashes: Symphony X


----------



## Dormant

Ashes of the Wake - Lamb of God


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ashes: Danzig


----------



## Steve

_Ashes In Your Mouth_ - Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mouth For War: Pantera


----------



## Steve

_Hook in Mouth_ - Megadeth


----------



## Chris

Ashes in your Mouth - Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Your Dirty Little Mouth: David Lee Roth


----------



## Steve

_Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap_ - AC/DC


----------



## Shawn

Dirty White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Allen Garrow

Great big white world - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Shawn

World Of Trouble - Eric Johnson


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - As the world waits


----------



## Steve

_Hell Awaits_ - Slayer


----------



## Shawn

Cowboys From Hell - Pantera


----------



## Nik

Hell's Kitchen - Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

_Cowboys from Hell_ - Pantera


----------



## Shawn

Beer Drinkers & *Hell* Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## Steve

Into the Lungs of Hell - Megadeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hellraiser: Motorhead


----------



## Steve

Hellraiser - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## distressed_romeo

Venom: Welcome to Hell


----------



## Shawn

Hell - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Roland777

SYL - Drizzlehell


----------



## Shawn

Hell - James Brown


----------



## Steve

Hell Child - Lynch Mob


----------



## Shawn

Moon*child* - Iron Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hell: Akercocke


----------



## Steve

Air Guitar Hell - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Hell To Pay - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Steve

_The Price You Pay_ - Savatage (We finally made it out of HELL! - 13 Songs)


----------



## Shawn

Price To Pay - Blues Traveler


----------



## Steve

_The Price _- Twisted Sister


----------



## Roland777

Staind - price to play


----------



## Dormant

The Price I Pay - Janes Addiction


----------



## Steve

_The Price_ - Twisted Sister


----------



## Roland777

The offspring - pay the man


----------



## Steve

_The Devil to Pa_y - Iced Earth


----------



## Dormant

Megadeth - Use The Man


----------



## distressed_romeo

Used to be a cha cha: Jaco Pastorius


----------



## Steve

_Used to Love Her _- G N' R


----------



## Shawn

Use Ta Be My Girl - the O'Jays


----------



## Steve

Girls Got Ryythm - AC/DC


----------



## distressed_romeo

To Be With You: Mr Big


----------



## Shawn

distressed_romeo said:


> To Be With You: Mr Big


Good tune ^

*With*out *You* - Motley Crue


----------



## bostjan

With or Without You
U2

[action=bostjan]thinks U2 is good but hates Bono[/action]


----------



## garcia3441

_Lost without your love_- Bread


----------



## Surf

Miss you love


silverchair


----------



## bostjan

Little Miss Can't Be Wrong
Spin Doctors


----------



## garcia3441

_Little Suzie_- Styx


----------



## Steve

_Li'l Ain't Enough_ - David Lee Roth


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Aint That a Bitch: Aerosmith


----------



## Steve

_Bad Ass Bitch _- 2 Live Crew


----------



## Allen Garrow

Bad religion - Godsmack


----------



## distressed_romeo

Make Me Bad: Korn


----------



## Allen Garrow

Makin' love - Kiss


----------



## Leon

Adam Sandler - Love Stinks


----------



## distressed_romeo

I don't believe in love: Queensryche


----------



## Leon

EMF - Unbelieveable


----------



## bostjan

Believe
Cher


----------



## Leon

oh yeah?

Huey Lewis and The News - Do You Believe In Love


----------



## bostjan

Do You Feel Like I Do
Frampton


----------



## Nik

I Believe - Joe Satriani


----------



## distressed_romeo

Feel: Anathema


----------



## bostjan

The Way I Feel
Remy Shand


----------



## distressed_romeo

Way to Blue: Nick Drake


----------



## bostjan

Decon Blue
Steely Dan


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blue Monday: New Order


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Monday_- Orgy


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _Blue Monday_- Orgy



Monday, Monday - the Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Allen Garrow

Seven blue egyptians - Jason Becker


----------



## Shawn

Allen Garrow said:


> Seven blue egyptians - Jason Becker


Seven Bridges Road - the Eagles


----------



## garcia3441

_Road to nowhere_- Talking Heads


----------



## Shawn

Nowhere Man - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Mother Man
Atheist

for the nth time


----------



## Leon

Danzig - Mother


----------



## bostjan

Tie Your Mother Down
Queen


----------



## Shawn

Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree - Dawn Featuring Tony Orlando


----------



## bostjan

The Treeman
Buckethead


----------



## distressed_romeo

Big Yellow Taxi: Joni Mitchell


----------



## bostjan

Big Butts
Sir Mixalot


----------



## Leon

Spinal Tap - Big Bottoms


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mr Big: Free


----------



## Leon

Dream Theater - Finally Free


----------



## distressed_romeo

Nevermore: Final Product


----------



## Shawn

Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## bostjan

Countdown to Extinction
Megadeth


----------



## Steve

_Countdown to the Revolution_ - Impellitteri


----------



## Allen Garrow

revolution calling - Queensryche


----------



## Steve

_Self Revolution_ - Killswitch Engage


----------



## distressed_romeo

Revolution Man: The Cult


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Revolution 1993


----------



## distressed_romeo

Prince: 1999


----------



## garcia3441

_19_- Paul Hardcastle


----------



## Roland777

Limp Bizkit - 9teen 90nine


----------



## distressed_romeo

Marilyn Manson: 1996


----------



## Leon

Nine Inch Nails - March Of The Pigs


----------



## Roland777

Wolfpack - Powerpigs


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fields of the Nephilim: Power


----------



## Roland777

Frank Klepacki - Power


----------



## Steve

_Weak and Powerless_ - A Perfect Circle


----------



## bostjan

Powerslave
Iron Maiden


----------



## Leon

Tower Of Power - You Got To Funkifize


----------



## bostjan

?! Leon, you crazy guy, it's the *Song* Title game, lol

Anyway
Give Up the Funk (Tear the Roof off the Sucker)
Parliament


----------



## distressed_romeo

Get the Funk Out: Extreme


----------



## bostjan

Funk #49
James Gang


----------



## Leon

bostjan said:


> ?! Leon, you crazy guy, it's the *Song* Title game, lol
> 
> Anyway
> Give Up the Funk (Tear the Roof off the Sucker)
> Parliament


rules? we don't need no stinking rules! 

Black Eyed Peas - Smells Like Funk


----------



## bostjan

Renegades of Funk
Rage Against the Machine

Rule #1: There are no rules
Rule #2: There are no paradoxes ...


----------



## Steve

_Funky Fresh Country Club _- Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## bostjan

Funky Cold Medina
Tone Loc


----------



## Steve

_Cold Blooded_ - DamagePlan


----------



## bostjan

Hot Blooded
Foreigner


----------



## Steve

_Spill the Blood_ - Slayer


----------



## distressed_romeo

Love Blood: Steve Vai


----------



## Steve

Bloody Kisses - Type O Negative


----------



## bostjan

Baptized in Blood
Death


----------



## Steve

Flesh and Blood - George Lynch


----------



## bostjan

The Flesh and the Power it Holds
Death


----------



## Steve

_All Hail the New Flesh_ - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## eaeolian

Pleasures of the Flesh - Exodus


----------



## bostjan

In the Flesh?
Pink Floyd


----------



## eaeolian

In the Flesh - Pain of Salvation


----------



## bostjan

Curse the Flesh
Morbid Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

Through the Flesh To The Soul - Invocator.


----------



## garcia3441

_Soul Man_- Sam & Dave


----------



## bostjan

Voice of the Soul
Death


----------



## garcia3441

_Soul Man_- the Blues Brothers


----------



## Shawn

Soul Power - James Brown


----------



## bostjan

Soul Burn
Meshuggah


----------



## garcia3441

_Birdhouse in your soul_- They might be giants


----------



## bostjan

Birdwalk
Neil Haverstick


----------



## Shawn

Sleep Walk - Johnny & Santo


----------



## Steve

_Sleeping Beauty_ - A Perfect Circle


----------



## bostjan

Wait for Sleep
Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

From My Sleep...To Something Else: Adagio


----------



## Shawn

No Sleep Till Brooklyn - the Beastie Boys


----------



## distressed_romeo

Behind the Wall of Sleep: Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

Behind The Crooked Cross - Slayer


----------



## eleven59

Coheed and Cambria - Crossing the Frame


----------



## Shawn

*Cross*roads -Cream


----------



## garcia3441

_Southern Cross_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## bostjan

Frame by Frame
King Crimson


----------



## distressed_romeo

'Frames': Aghora.


----------



## bostjan

oops i messed up! i lose.

Still Frame
Trapt


----------



## Shawn

Still Valley - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Still, You Turn Me On
Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## marton

Turn Turn Turn!
The Byrds


----------



## Allen Garrow

Turn the page - Bob Seger


----------



## Steve

_Turn the Page_ - Rush


----------



## Shawn

Turn It On Again - Genesis


----------



## Steve

_Right Turn_ - Alice in Chains


----------



## Roland777

Korn - Right now


----------



## distressed_romeo

Right Now: Van Halen


----------



## Steve

_Yeah Right!_ - Twisted Sister


----------



## eleven59

edit: fuck, I gotta make sure I'm looking at the last post before replying lol


----------



## distressed_romeo

You Know You're Right: Nirvana


----------



## eaeolian

He Knows You Know - Marillion


----------



## Steve

_I Know Something 'Bout You _- Alice in Chains


----------



## Metal Ken

Something Has Arrived - Diabolical Masquerade


----------



## Steve

_Something Wicked _- Midnight Syndicate


----------



## distressed_romeo

Something For Nothing: Rush


----------



## noodles

Money for Nothing: Dire Straits


----------



## distressed_romeo

At One With Nothing: Morbid Angel


----------



## Steve

_Of One Blood_ - Shadows Fall


----------



## Nik

Blood of my Enemies - Manowar


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blood On the World's Hands: Iron Maiden


----------



## Steve

_Raise Your Hands to Rock_ - Motley Crue


----------



## Nik

Raise the Knife - Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

_Like a Knife in the Back_ - Twisted Sister


----------



## bostjan

Back in the Saddle
Aerosmith


----------



## Shawn

Back On The Block - Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## Nik

Back to Shalla-Bal - Joe Satriani


----------



## Shawn

Nik said:


> Back to Shalla-Bal - Joe Satriani


that is one of my favorite songs off Flying In A Blue Dream 

Back On The Chain Gang - the Pretenders


----------



## garcia3441

_Don't look back_- Boston


----------



## David

Back In Black - ACDC


----------



## Shawn

Back In The High Life Again - Steve Winwood


----------



## bostjan

Denial of Life
Death


----------



## Emperoff

Denial, revisited - The Offspring


----------



## Steve

_Wall of Denial_ - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## distressed_romeo

These Walls: Dream Theatre


----------



## universe

These Dreams - Heart


----------



## Makelele

Fragile Dreams - Anathema


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Fragile: Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Dormant

The Hollow - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Steve

_Hollow Years_ - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hollow: Pantera


----------



## Steve

_Hollow Ground _- Hatebreed


----------



## Roland777

Korn - Hollow life


----------



## Steve

_This was my Lif_e - Megadeth


----------



## Nik

This Dying Soul - Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

_Soul Crusher_ - White Zombie


----------



## Nik

Burning My Soul - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Burn: Deep Purple


----------



## bostjan

Soul Burn
Meshuggah


----------



## Steve

_Burning Angel _- Arch Enemy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Every Angel: All About Eve


----------



## Nik

The Fallen Angel - Iron Maiden.

Brave New World is an unbelievable album...


----------



## Steve

_The Fallen One_ - Hammerfall


----------



## bostjan

One Tooth of the Time Train
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Time Table - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Take the Time
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Take The Money And Run - Steve Miller

or

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## Nik

Money - Pink Floyd

or

Home - Dream Theater

We doing doubles now, lol


----------



## Shawn

doubles...lol, I thought of both of them at the same time I guess 

Money For Nothing - Dire Straights


----------



## bostjan

Into Money
Robin Trower


----------



## Shawn

Money Honey - Bay City Rollers


----------



## bostjan

Money
The Beatles


----------



## Shawn

Moneytalks - AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Talk Dirty to Me
Poison


----------



## Shawn

Dirty Laundry - Don Henley


----------



## bostjan

Dirty Mind
Jeff Beck


----------



## Nik

Dirty Black Hole - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

Blackbird
Jeff Beck


----------



## Shawn

Black Bird - the Beatles


----------



## Nik

Free Bird - Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## bostjan

Free Ride
Edgar Winter


----------



## Shawn

Free As A Bird - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

40 Oz to Freedom
Sublime


----------



## Shawn

Forty Mile Town - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

Funkytown
Lipps, Inc.


----------



## Shawn

Downtown Life - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## bostjan

Bring Me to Life
Evanescence


----------



## Shawn

Bring It Up - James Brown


----------



## bostjan

Get Up for the Downstroke
Parliament


----------



## Shawn

Get Up, Get Into It, Get Involved - James Brown


----------



## bostjan

Get Up, Stand Up
Bob Marley


----------



## garcia3441

_Stand_- Poison


----------



## Donnie

Stand Up and Shout - Dio


----------



## bostjan

Shout at the Devil
Motley Crue


----------



## marton

Devil with the Blue Dress
Mitch Rider


----------



## Steve

_Majestic Blue_ - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## bostjan

Majestic
Journey


----------



## Steve

_The Broad Majestic Shannon_ - Pogues


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Majesty of the Night Sky: Emperor


----------



## Shawn

Empire In The Sky - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Steve

_Glory of the Empire_ - Circus Maximus


----------



## Shawn

Empire - Queensryche


----------



## Steve

_Empire of the Lost_ - Paragon


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lost Minds: Shadow Project


----------



## Allen Garrow

Minds eye - Vinnie Moore


----------



## bostjan

Universal Mind
Liquid Tension Experiment

Or Evil Eye
Rising Force featuring Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eye of the Witch: King Diamond


----------



## Steve

_Out of Sight, Out of Mind_ - Anthrax


----------



## distressed_romeo

Second Sight: Adagio


----------



## bostjan

Eyesight to the Blind
The Who

I should get a cookie for tieing the two loose ends together to continue the thread as if nothing happened. 

Edit: I should also lose the cookie until i learn how to type propperly


----------



## Allen Garrow

Snow blind - Ace Frehley


----------



## Steve

_Blind in Texas_ - WASP +1 Cookie to bostjan


----------



## Nik

Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## distressed_romeo

Texola: Eric Sardinas


----------



## Steve

Texola: Eric Sardinas
^
|_____ Yikes....

_Texas Son_ - Gary Hoey


----------



## bostjan

Sammy and Tex
Savatage


----------



## Shawn

Texas - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## bostjan

Egypt Texas
The Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet


----------



## Shawn

Egypt (The Chains Are On) - Dio


----------



## David

Eleven Blue Egyptians - Jason Becker and Marty Friedman


----------



## Shawn

Walk Like An Egyptian - the Bangles


----------



## bostjan

Egypt
Symphony X

or

Walk
Pantera


----------



## Steve

Nights over egypt - Incognito


----------



## bostjan

...

Dream Evil
Dio


----------



## Steve

The Evil that Men Do - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Evil Shower
Matthias IA Eklundh


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dreaming Neon Black: Nevermore


----------



## bostjan

Fell On Black Days
Soundgarden


----------



## Steve

_Blackened_ - Metallica

The train of thought has de-railed.... I think we all need a break...


----------



## bostjan

Lip Gloss and Black
Atreyu

(so many students of mine bring this song in)


----------



## distressed_romeo

I pity you dude!

Sworn to the Black: Morbid Angel


----------



## bostjan

Black Hole Sun
Soundgarden


----------



## Shawn

Despise The Sun - Suffocation


----------



## bostjan

Snack on the Sun
Bostjan Zupancic (heh heh, shameless self-promotion)


----------



## Shawn

Sun Is Shining - Bob Marley


----------



## bostjan

Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Pink Floyd


----------



## Shawn

Shine - Collective Soul


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shine: The Nefilim


----------



## bostjan

Good Day Sunshine
The Beatles


----------



## Nik

Shawn said:


> Egypt (The Chains Are On) - Dio



Heh, I used to love that song before I discovered the wonderful world of prog-metal.

I'm gonna say 

Execution Day - Meatloaf


----------



## bostjan

Day of the Ulcer
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Day_- Fuel


----------



## Nik

Big Bad Moon - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Bad Moon Rising
Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Nik

Rising Force - Ynwie Malmsteen


----------



## distressed_romeo

Anger Rising: Jerry Cantrell


----------



## garcia3441

*Yes!!!* I've been waiting to use this song.

_House of the rising sun_- the Animals


----------



## Shawn

Here Comes The Sun - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Rise
The Cult


----------



## Shawn

Arise - Sepultura

or

Find The Arise - Obituary


----------



## bostjan

The Rising
Bruce Springsteen

Someone get us out of this lol


----------



## garcia3441

_The final countdown_- Europe


----------



## distressed_romeo

Down: Kings X


----------



## Shawn

Down In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## bostjan

A-Hole
Bowling for Soup


----------



## garcia3441

_Head like a hole_- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Shawn

*Head*ing Out To The Highway - Judas Priest


----------



## David

Shout It Out Loud - KISS

[action=David]prepares for the flaming...[/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo

Why? KISS ROCKS!!!! 

Out in the Fields: Gary Moore


----------



## distressed_romeo

Why? KISS ROCKS!!!! 

Out in the Fields: Gary Moore


----------



## bostjan

Yeah KISS does rock!

Mother of all double posts! Auto-merge not working?

Strawberry Fields Forever
The Beatles


----------



## Metal Ken

Fields Of Blood, Harvester Of Hate - Sentenced


----------



## bostjan

Raining Blood
Slayer


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rain: The Cult


----------



## bostjan

The Rain Song
Led Zeppelin


----------



## marton

No Rain
Blind Melon


----------



## metalfiend666

November Rain - Guns n Roses


----------



## bostjan

Fool in the Rain
Led Zeppelin


----------



## marton

Foolish Games
Jewel


----------



## bostjan

The Damnation Game
Symphony X


----------



## marton

Damn
LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bostjan

Empire of the Damned
Sepultura


----------



## Shawn

Empire Of The Sky - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## distressed_romeo

Different Skies: All About Eve


----------



## bostjan

New Skies
Twist of Fate


----------



## distressed_romeo

Painted Skies: Crimson Glory


----------



## bostjan

Ghost Riders in the Sky
Duanne Eddy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ghost in the Ruins: Savatage


----------



## Nik

Peruvian Skies - Dream Theater

^Best Rhythm Tone... ever.


----------



## bostjan

Of Mists and Midnight Skies
Cradle of Filth


----------



## David

Midnight - Joe Satch!


----------



## bostjan

Two Minutes to Midnight
Iron Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

Two for Tragedy: Nightwish


----------



## bostjan

Fatal Tragedy
Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Tragedies: Alas


----------



## bostjan

Tragedy
Bee Gees

Alas? Who are they?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eric Rutan's melodic metal side-project!

HIM: I Love You (Prelude to Tragedy)


----------



## bostjan

I Love My Parents
Buckethead

Really? I never recieved the memo.


----------



## Leon

Beatallica - And Justice For All My Loving


----------



## bostjan

All of My Love
Led Zeppelin

wtf?


----------



## distressed_romeo

bostjan said:


> Really? I never recieved the memo.



From a few years ago. It went largely unnoticed at the time.


All The Love: Christian Death


----------



## bostjan

Love Fool
The Cardigans


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fool for your Lovin': Whitesnake


----------



## bostjan

A Fool's Paradise
Symphony X


----------



## distressed_romeo

What Kind of Fool: All About Eve


----------



## bostjan

Ship of Fools
Robert Plant


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fool's Gold: Blackmore's Night


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Gold
Neil Young (or whatever his band's name was at the time)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Heart of Darkness: Arch Enemy


----------



## bostjan

darn, that's what I was going to say next lol...

It's Dark
Khereb


----------



## distressed_romeo

In Dark Places: Crimson Glory


----------



## Shawn

*Place* In The Sun - Stevie Wonder


----------



## bostjan

Place of Many Deaths
Morbid Angel


----------



## Shawn

Places - Bela Fleck


----------



## bostjan

I Got Friends in Low Places
Garth Brooks


----------



## Shawn

I Got A Name - Jim Croce


----------



## bostjan

In the Name of God
Dream Theater


----------



## Leon

AFI - God Called In Sick Today


----------



## bostjan

The Sickness
Disturbed


----------



## Shawn

Sickness - Obituary


----------



## Leon

Radiohead - Subterranean Homesick Alien


----------



## bostjan

Alien Love Child
Drew Patterson


----------



## Shawn

Love Child - the Supremes


----------



## Leon

(um, that's Peterson i believe  )

AFI - Fall Children


----------



## bostjan

You got me! I lose!

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## Leon

Fiona Apple - Sleep to Dream


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sleep: Savatage


----------



## bostjan

Until it Sleeps
Metallica

haven't seen anyone use that one yet


----------



## Shawn

Until We Say Goodbye - Joe Satriani


----------



## distressed_romeo

Never Say Goodbye: Bon Jovi


----------



## bostjan

Say It Loud (I'm Black and I'm Proud)
James Brown


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blackeyes: Ancient (anyone else remember them? Don't know why I thought of them just now...)


----------



## bostjan

Dead Eyes See No Future
Arch Enemy


----------



## distressed_romeo

All Play Dead: Nevermore


----------



## bostjan

Dead Human Collection
Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Metal Ken

Dead By Dawn - Deicide


----------



## bostjan

At Dawn They Sleep
Slayer


----------



## Metal Ken

Conjuration of Sleep Daemons - Behemoth


----------



## metalfiend666

The Grand Conjuration - Opeth


----------



## Metal Ken

Evolution(the Grand Design) - Symphony X


----------



## DelfinoPie

The worm turns - buckethead


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wormboy: Marilyn Manson


----------



## eaeolian

Worms - Dark Angel


----------



## distressed_romeo

World Ov Worms: Zyklon


----------



## Steve

_Crown of Worms_ - Megadeth


----------



## Metal Ken

Back To The Worms - Cryptopsy


----------



## noodles

Waiting for the Worms - Pink Floyd


----------



## eaeolian

Waiting on a Friend - Rolling Stones


----------



## distressed_romeo

Waiting for 22: Queensryche


----------



## Metal Ken

22, Acicia Ave. - Iron Maiden


----------



## noodles

Cyprus Avenue - Van Morrison


----------



## eaeolian

Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> Electric Avenue - Eddy Grant



You wanna play annoying song virus, huh? Well, take *that*!

Electric Slide - Grandmaster Slice And Izzy Chill


----------



## eaeolian

Slide - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## distressed_romeo

Electric Joy: Richie Kotzen


----------



## Allen Garrow

Devils slide - Joe Satriani
( Electric was killed was all killed prior to "distressed romeo's" post. )


----------



## Shawn

Friend Of The Devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## distressed_romeo

Friends: Joe Satriani


----------



## Shawn

Friends - Eric Johnson


----------



## marton

Friends
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## bostjan

Friends
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

You Say He's Just A Psychic Friend - Vernon Reid


----------



## bostjan

And the Psychic Saw
Atheist


----------



## garcia3441

_Veteran of the Psychic Wars_- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Shawn

Holy *Wars*...The Punishment Due - Megadeth


----------



## garcia3441

_War_- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bostjan

Border Wars
Sepultura


----------



## Shawn

Borders - 311


----------



## garcia3441

_The Border_- America


----------



## Shawn

Greatest acoustic band to come from the 70's ^ I love America. Ventura Highway is one of my favorite songs/ 

Borderline -Madonna

or

The Border - Aretha Franklin


----------



## bostjan

Across the Border
ELO


----------



## Shawn

Clouds Race *Across The* Sky - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

*Race* with the Devil on a Spanish Highway
Al DiMeola


----------



## Shawn

Ventura Highway - America 

or

Devil Went Down To Georgia - the Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## bostjan

Highway Star
Deep Purple

or 

Down
Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Shawn

Down To The River - Metal Church

they also cover Highway Star on Hanging In The Balance/Live


----------



## bostjan

Cry Me a River
Black Label Society


----------



## Shawn

Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## distressed_romeo

In This River: Black Label Society


----------



## Shawn

River Runs Red - Life Of Agony


----------



## garcia3441

_Pascagoula Run_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Shawn

The Long Run - Dave Weiner

or

Run To You - Bryan Adams (I love this tune)


----------



## Nik

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Shawn

Run To The Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

crap you just said that...


Run Chicken Run
The ShadowyMen on a Shadowy Planet


----------



## David

...argh... messed up...

running free - iron maiden


or 


eminem - purple hills... to shawn's post


----------



## Nik

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## David

november rain - gnr


----------



## bostjan

Raining Blood
Slayer

yeah so I just said that one the other day


----------



## David

blood brothers - iron maiden


----------



## Shawn

Blood On My Hands - Morbid Angel


----------



## David

hands of time - marty friedman


----------



## distressed_romeo

In My Time of Leaving: Opeth


----------



## bostjan

In My Time of Dying
Led Zepplin


----------



## distressed_romeo

In My Darkest Hour: Megadeth


----------



## bostjan

Tone of Darkness
Martone


----------



## Allen Garrow

Silent darkness (smothered life) - Wrathchild America


----------



## distressed_romeo

Silent Scream: Halford


----------



## universe

The Scream- Poison


----------



## distressed_romeo

Scream: The Misfits


----------



## Shawn

Primal Scream - Motley Crue


----------



## Steve

_Silent Scream_ - Children of Bodom


----------



## Shawn

Silient Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## Leon

Bud Light Presents, Real Men Of Genius - Mr Silent Killer Gas Passer


----------



## Steve

_Insanity and Genius_ - Gamma Ray


----------



## Shawn

Edge Of Insanity - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Steve

_The edge of Darkness_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Edge Of Darkness - Carcass


----------



## Steve

_Heart of Darkness_- Arch Enemy


----------



## Nik

This Heart of Mine (I Pledge) - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Steve

_Still My Bleeding Heart _- Steve Vai


----------



## David

Elton John - Bleeding



REPRESENT


----------



## Allen Garrow

Still my bleeding heart - Steve Vai


----------



## distressed_romeo

Still...you turn me on: ELP


----------



## Steve

_Still don't give a Fuck_ - Eminem


----------



## Shawn

Give It Up - Public Enemy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Give me the night: George Benson


----------



## Shawn

In The Night - Dr John

or

Lonely In The Night - Eric Johnson -his solos are unbelievable in this tune.


----------



## Steve

_So Lonely_ - Loudness


----------



## Shawn

Lonely Days - the Bee Gees


----------



## David

beautiful day - U2


----------



## Shawn

Day At The Beach (New Rays From An Ancient Sun) - Joe Satriani


----------



## Steve

_Rime of the Ancient Mariner_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Metal Ken

The Ancient PLague - Kreator


----------



## Steve

_Plague of Procreation_ - Solitude Aeturnus


----------



## distressed_romeo

Plague Mass: Diamanda Galas


----------



## Shawn

Mass Obliteration - Suffocation


----------



## David

Mass Hypnosis - COB


[action=David]is ashamed for mentioning cob...[/action]


----------



## Shawn

Opressing the *Mass*es - Vio-Lence


----------



## distressed_romeo

Surrmounting the Masses: Alas


----------



## Shawn

Black Masses - Merciful Fate


----------



## David

Black Fire - Dragonforce


----------



## Shawn

Fire On High - Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## garcia3441

_Fire_- Arthur Brown



*I am the god of hellfire, and I bring you....*


----------



## Allen Garrow

Rapid fire - Judas Preist


----------



## Steve

_Set the World On Fire_ - Annihilator


----------



## distressed_romeo

World of Shit: Morbid Angel


----------



## Steve

_Future World_ - Pretty Maids


----------



## metalfiend666

World Ablaze - KSE


----------



## Shawn

World Of Trouble - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

Worlds Apart
Journey


----------



## distressed_romeo

George Lynch: We Don't Own This World


----------



## Steve

_In My World _- Anthrax


----------



## Leon

Dream Theater - Cover My Eyes


----------



## eaeolian

Eyes of a Stranger - Queensryche


----------



## Steve

_The Hills Have Eyes _- Stratovarious


----------



## noodles

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Steve

_Now We Run_ - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

...And Suddenly You Run
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## Steve

_Run for your Life_ - Twisted Sister


----------



## Allen Garrow

Run to the hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Steve

_Black Hills_ - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Nik

NightmareX said:


> _Black Hills_ - Pain of Salvation



 

Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

Dog Day Sunrise - Fear Factory


----------



## bostjan

The Day I Tried to Live
Soundgarden


----------



## Shawn

I Can't Live Out The Day - Albert Lee


----------



## bostjan

Out of the Ashes
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Out Of Touch - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## bostjan

Touch Me
The Doors


----------



## Shawn

Touch Too Much - AC/DC


----------



## Nik

Touching Tongues - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Touch Of Grey - Grateful Dead


----------



## bostjan

Shades of Grey
Twist of Fate


----------



## Shawn

In Shades - Tom Waits


----------



## distressed_romeo

A Pleasant Shade of Grey: Fates Warning


----------



## Shawn

Shade - Silverchair


----------



## bostjan

Whiter Shade of Pale
Procol Harem

sic?


----------



## garcia3441

_Shades of Gray_- the Monkees


----------



## Shawn

Pleasant Shades Of Grey pt. 1 - Fates Warning

or

Shades Of Blue - John Lee Hooker


----------



## distressed_romeo

Majestic Blue: Yngwie


----------



## bostjan

Deacon Blue
Steely Dan


----------



## metalfiend666

Blue Monday - New Order (or Orgy)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blue: Joni Mitchell


----------



## metalfiend666

Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis


----------



## Shawn

Certified Blues - ZZ Top


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wasted Blues: Carl Verheyen


----------



## Shawn

Wasted Years - Iron Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

Silent all these years: Tori Amos


----------



## eaeolian

Silent Scream - Slayer


----------



## noodles

Silent Lucidity - Queensryche


----------



## Allen Garrow

Silence must be heard - Enigma


----------



## Shawn

Silence - Sevendust


----------



## Allen Garrow

Silent planet - Iron Maiden


----------



## metalfiend666

Crystal Planet - Joe Satriani


----------



## distressed_romeo

Out of the Silent Planet: Kings X


----------



## b3n

Come out and play - The offspring


----------



## distressed_romeo

What Games Shall We Play Today?: Return to Forever


----------



## Dormant

Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## metalfiend666

Wicked Game - Chris Isaac (or H.I.M.)


----------



## eaeolian

Procreation (of the Wicked) - Celtic Frost


----------



## metalfiend666

Wicked - Korn


----------



## Metal Ken

Something Wicked Trilogy - Iced Earth


----------



## Shawn

Something Wicked - Nuclear Assault


----------



## noodles

Wicked World - Black Sabbath


----------



## eaeolian

World In a World - Vio-lence


----------



## noodles

We Are the World - Bunch of Stupid Pop Stars


----------



## Roland777

Korn - Wicked


----------



## eaeolian

Uh, Roland? 

(We Are) The Road Crew - Motorhead.


----------



## Steve

_Hate Crew Deathroll _- Children of Bodom


----------



## bostjan

Cause of Death
Obituary


----------



## Steve

_Lost Cause _- Oleander


----------



## Shawn

Lost Island - Planet X


----------



## Nik

Island in the Sun - Alcatrazz


----------



## Shawn

Christmas Island - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## metalfiend666

Island - Mad Capsule Markets


----------



## distressed_romeo

Jupiter Island: Porcupine Tree


----------



## metalfiend666

Island in the Sun - Wheezer


----------



## Steve

_Dark of the Sun_ - Arch Enemy


----------



## metalfiend666

Dark - Ill Disposed


----------



## Steve

_Now it's Dark _- Anthrax


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hear in the Now Frontier: Queensryche


----------



## metalfiend666

Here and Now - Steve Vai


----------



## Steve

_Now I'm Here_ - Queen


----------



## Metal Ken

Here And Beyond - Behemoth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Beyond the Sunset: Blackmore's Night


----------



## Steve

Beyond the Black Hole - Gamma Ray


----------



## Nik

distressed_romeo said:


> Beyond the Sunset: Blackmore's Night



 I hate Ritchie's new stuff.

But yeah.

Far Beyond the Sun - Yngwie Malmsteen.


----------



## Steve

Strength Beyond Strength - Pantera


----------



## Shawn

Beyond - Athiest


----------



## distressed_romeo

Beyond the Astral Skies: Uli John Roth


----------



## Shawn

Greyest Of Blue Skies - Finger Eleven


----------



## garcia3441

_Blue Budda_- My Life With the Thrill Kill Kult


----------



## Shawn

Blue Money - Van Morrison


----------



## Nik

Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## garcia3441

_Money_- Everlast


----------



## Metal Ken

Send me your Money - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## distressed_romeo

Money Power: Richie Kotzen


----------



## Metal Ken

Game Of Power - Vitalij Kuprij


----------



## Steve

_The Game_ - Disturbed


----------



## garcia3441

_The Name Game_- Shirley Ellis


----------



## distressed_romeo

Play the Game: Queen


----------



## bostjan

Foolish Games
Jewel


----------



## Steve

Fools Game - Front Line Assembly


----------



## Shawn

Foolin' - Def Leppard


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fool For Your Lovin': Whitesnake


----------



## Shawn

Fool For Your Stockings - ZZ Top


----------



## distressed_romeo

What Kind of Fool: All About Eve


----------



## David

For The Love Of God - do I even need to say???


----------



## Shawn

For The Love Of Money - the O'Jays


----------



## Nik

David said:


> For The Love Of God - do I even need to say???



That's the 10th time that one has come up.

I Love the Dead - Alice Cooper


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dead Eyes See No Future: Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

Futurism - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## David

Nik said:


> That's the 10th time that one has come up.


At least, I think I've said it a few times too, haha.

Alice Cooper - I Am The Future


----------



## garcia3441

_Me Myself and I_- De La Soul


----------



## distressed_romeo

I Am I: Queensryche


----------



## Steve

_I Am The Law_ - Anthrax


----------



## distressed_romeo

I: Morbid Angel


----------



## Roland777

Frank Klepacki - I am


----------



## Steve

I Hate Therefore I Am - Cyclone Temple


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - never hated more


----------



## distressed_romeo

Morbid Angel: Prayer of Hatred


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - pure hatred


----------



## distressed_romeo

Pure Fucking Armageddon: Mayhem


----------



## garcia3441

_Too drunk to fuck_- dead kennedys


----------



## Roland777

The Bloodhound Gang - F.U.C.K (Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo)



Would that one be valid?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Animal (Fuck Like A Beast): WASP


----------



## Roland777

Madonna - Like a virgin


----------



## garcia3441

_Virgin Killer_- Scorpions


----------



## Steve

Killer - King Diamond


----------



## Metal Ken

Killer - Iron Maiden ;p


----------



## Shawn

Pain*killer* - Judas Priest


----------



## Nik

Take Away My Pain - Dream Theater

Am I allowed to play with myself? Cause then I'd say Take the Time - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## bostjan

Nik said:


> Am I allowed to play with myself? Cause then I'd say Take the Time - Dream Theater



I don't care, it's your body and you can play with yourself if you want to. Next time, don't bring it up, though. 

Home- Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

bostjan said:


> I don't care, it's your body and you can play with yourself if you want to. Next time, don't bring it up, though.
> 
> Home- Dream Theater


 
Hey, nothing to be ashamed of; its good for you. 

Home - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Shawn

Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mama I'm Coming Home: Ozzy


----------



## metalfiend666

Home - Sevendust


----------



## distressed_romeo

Coming Home: Deep Purple


----------



## b3n

Welcome home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


----------



## Steve

Welcome to the Machine - Shadows Fall


----------



## metalfiend666

Welcome to the Jungle - Gun's 'n' Rose's


----------



## Steve

Jungle of Love - Lynch Mob


----------



## metalfiend666

Muscle of Love - Alice Cooper


----------



## distressed_romeo

Love: The Cult


----------



## metalfiend666

Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Steve

_Hot Love_ - Twisted Sister


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hot For Teacher: Van Halen


----------



## Shawn

Hot Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## noodles

Feeling Hot - Coverdale Page


----------



## eaeolian

More Than a Feeling - Boston


----------



## Shawn

More Than Words - Extreme <--


----------



## Metal Ken

Empty Words - Death


----------



## distressed_romeo

Empty: Anathema


----------



## Shawn

Empty - Harry Chapin


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - By emptiness abducted


----------



## Steve

Empty Bodies - Liar Symphony


----------



## Roland777

Drowning pool - let the bodies hit the floor


----------



## Steve

Killing Floor - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Roland777

(hed)p.e - Killing time


----------



## Steve

The Killing Road - Megadeth


----------



## eaeolian

On the Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Jerich

At The Graves- King Diamond......


----------



## Shawn

The Sage - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## eaeolian

Open the Grave - Heathen

_edit: Ha! Still works!_


----------



## Shawn

Open - Chevelle


----------



## eaeolian

Into the Great Wide Open - Tom Petty


----------



## Shawn

Screaming Into The Abyss -


----------



## Nik

Screaming Head - Jordan Rudess


----------



## Shawn

Headless Horseman - Joe Satriani


----------



## Nik

Headless - Joe Satriani


----------



## garcia3441

_Head over feet_- Alanis Morissette


----------



## Nik

Lotus Feet - Steve Vai

Awesome tune.


----------



## Shawn

Lotus Feet - John McLaughlin

or

Cold Feet -Albert King


----------



## garcia3441

_Same size feet_- Stereophonics


----------



## Shawn

King Size - Anthrax


----------



## Nik

King of Loss - Pain of Salvation


----------



## garcia3441

_King of Pain_- the Police


----------



## Nik

Down Deep Into the Pain - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _King of Pain_- the Police


my favorite Police tune ^ 

Pain Divine - Morbid Angel


----------



## Nik

The Divine Wings of Tragedy - Symphony X


----------



## Shikaru

Fatal Tragedy - Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Poetic tragedy_- The used


----------



## Shawn

Tragedy - Argent


----------



## bostjan

Tragedy
The Bee Gees


----------



## distressed_romeo

Two For Tragedy: Nightwish


----------



## b3n

Two princes - Spindoctors ...heh


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Accolade 2: Symphony X


----------



## b3n

The wretched - NIN


----------



## metalfiend666

The Impossibility of Reason - Chimaira


----------



## eaeolian

The Fall of Reason - WatchTower


----------



## Steve

Back to a Reason - Savatage


----------



## b3n

Back the fuck up - Fear Factory


----------



## Steve

Back into your System - Saliva


----------



## b3n

Fuck the system - SOAD


----------



## metalfiend666

I Love to Say Fuck - Frankenstein Drag Queens from Planet 13


----------



## b3n

For the Love of God - Vai


----------



## metalfiend666

God Send Death - Slayer


----------



## Steve

Death on Two Legs - Queen


----------



## Dormant

Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money


----------



## Steve

Two For Tragedy - Nightwish


----------



## noodles

Two Tickets to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## metalfiend666

Midnight - Joe Satriani


----------



## noodles

Living After Midnight - Judas Priest


----------



## metalfiend666

Livin' the Life - Steel Dragon


----------



## Steve

Hard Life - Balance of Power


----------



## Roland777

Jay Z - Hard knock life


----------



## eaeolian

Knockin' at Your Back Door - Deep Purple.


----------



## Steve

Looking Out my Back Door -CCR


----------



## Roland777

David Hasselhoff - Looking for freedom


----------



## distressed_romeo

White Lion: Cry For Freedom


----------



## Steve

The Fight for Freedom - Manowar


----------



## noodles

Dying Freedom - Paradise Lost


----------



## rogue

dying in your arms - trivium


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6

f*ck dying - Ice Cube


----------



## Steve

Cry a Dying Man's Tears - Widowmaker


----------



## Ryou4Eighty6

cry me a river - justin timberlake


----------



## distressed_romeo

The River Dragon Has Come: Nevermore


----------



## noodles

Dam That River - AIC


----------



## Steve

Where the River Flows - Scorpions


----------



## Roland777

U2 - where the streets have no name


----------



## Steve

_Blow Me Where the Pampers Is_ - Steve Vai


----------



## Metal Ken

Where Angels Dare to Tread - Solitude Aeturnus


----------



## Steve

Where Eagles Dare - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Let the eagles soar_- john Ashcroft


----------



## Steve

Eagle Fly Free - Helloween


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fly Away: Impelliterri


----------



## Steve

_Blow it Away_ - Adema


----------



## bostjan

Take Away My Pain
Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

bostjan said:


> Take Away My Pain
> Dream Theater



Take the Time - Dream Theater

We went through this yesterday  

And BTW that John Ashcroft song reference was pretty funny.


----------



## Shawn

Nik said:


> Take the Time - Dream Theater


Time Table - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Time of the Season
The Zombies.

Hey, after a couple posts, it doesn't matter. I ain't gonna be searching this thread for hours to see how long it's been since the last time the song was mentioned.


----------



## Shawn

Got The Time - Anthrax


----------



## bostjan

I Got You (I Feel Good)
James Brown


----------



## Shawn

Got The Life - Korn


----------



## distressed_romeo

Life Is Killing Me: Type O Negative


----------



## Metal Ken

Death Is Certain, Life Is Not - Dark Angel


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Death of Passion: Nevermore


----------



## metalfiend666

Death Blooms - Mudvayne


----------



## b3n

In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## distressed_romeo

In This River: Zakk Wylde


----------



## Steve

Other Side of the River - Life of Agony


----------



## distressed_romeo

Other Side of You: Aruna Abrams


----------



## Steve

On My Side - RA


----------



## Nik

See You On the Other Side - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Shawn

See Me, Feel Me - the Who


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hate to Feel: Alice In Chains


----------



## Shawn

Hatework - Morbid Angel


----------



## eaeolian

Doh!

I Hate Therefore I Am - Cyclone Temple


----------



## Steve

1000 Points of Hate - Anthrax


----------



## Shawn

Point Of No Return - Kansas

Edit: you beat me to the punch, sorry Nightmare X...lol.


----------



## Steve

errr.....

Death Blooms - Mudvayne


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - death reveals


----------



## Shawn

Slow Death - Obituary


----------



## Steve

Creeping Death - Metallica

(We're back on track)


----------



## Shawn

Alright, I'll use this again then~

I Am Become Death - Joe Satriani


----------



## Roland777

Mushroomhead - Becoming cold (216)


----------



## eaeolian

Cold Ethel - Alice Cooper


----------



## distressed_romeo

Cold Sweat: Thin Lizzy


----------



## b3n

Cold Shot - SRV


----------



## eaeolian

Shot of Love - King's X


----------



## distressed_romeo

Soul Love: David Bowie


----------



## b3n

Love me tender - Elvis


----------



## Roland777

Strapping Young Lad - Love?


----------



## thepunisher

love at first fright- murderdolls


----------



## Steve

Fright Night - Stratovarious


----------



## eaeolian

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## b3n

Night of the Vampire - Roky Ericson


----------



## thepunisher

vampolka- devin townsend


----------



## Steve

Ummm.. not too many other songs that have VAMPOLKA in it... so...

Night of the Vampire - Grim Reaper


----------



## Nik

Starry Night - Joe Satriani


----------



## garcia3441

_night songs_- cinderella


----------



## Steve

Devil's Night Out - Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Nik

Devil's Slide - Joe Satriani


----------



## garcia3441

_Devil Inside_- Inxs


----------



## bostjan

Devil with the Blue Dress
Mitch Rider and the Detroit Wheels


----------



## Steve

Dressed to Kill - Symphony X


----------



## marton

King of the Kill
Annihilator


----------



## eaeolian

Kill the King - Rainbow


----------



## Shawn

Maker Is King - Tony MacAlpine <----


----------



## Nik

King of Loss - Pain of Salvation

I know I used it the other day, but it's just such a badass tune


----------



## Shawn

King Of New York - Fun Lovin' Criminals


----------



## bostjan

New Skies
Twist of Fate


----------



## Shawn

New Sensation - Inxs


----------



## bostjan

I Want a New Drug
Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## Nik

I Just Want You - Ozzy Osbourne <----Awesome song


----------



## bostjan

Want Some Slaw?
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

We Want Some Pussy - 2 Live Crew


----------



## bostjan

I Love Little Pussy
Traditional (Children's Song)


----------



## Shawn

I Love Music - the O'Jays


----------



## bostjan

I Love Rock and Roll
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## metalfiend666

God Gave Rock 'n' Roll to You - Kiss


----------



## distressed_romeo

Roll The Bones: Rush


----------



## Steve

Them Bones - Alice In Chains


----------



## Roland777

Muddy Miles - Them changes


----------



## Metal Ken

Victim Of Changes - Judas Priest


----------



## Steve

Times Without Changes - Mercenary


----------



## distressed_romeo

Change: Richie Kotzen


----------



## eaeolian

Changes - Yes


----------



## Drew

Changes - Band of Gypsys


----------



## eaeolian

Changes In Latitudes, Changes In Attitudes - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Nik

The Attitude Song - Steve Vai

or

Change of Season - Dream Theater (I'm surprised no one said that one yet)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Bad Attitude: Meatloaf


----------



## eaeolian

Bad Sneaker - Steely Dan


----------



## Allen Garrow

Bad religion - Godsmack


----------



## evil

Good Times, Bad Times
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

Only The Good Die Young - Billy Joel


----------



## Nik

Only a Matter of Time - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

CP Time - Vernon Reid


----------



## distressed_romeo

A Time To Die: Mayhem


----------



## garcia3441

_Too much time on my hands_- Styx


----------



## Metal Ken

Persistence of Time - Anthrax


----------



## b3n

Child in time - Deep purple


----------



## metalfiend666

Good Times Roll - Powerman 5000


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Times They Are A'Changing: Bob Dylan


----------



## eaeolian

Killing Time - Triumph


----------



## noodles

The Killing Road - Megadeth


----------



## Roland777

RATM - Killing in the name of


----------



## Nik

In the Name of God - Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

I'm Gonna Be Your God - Slayer


----------



## garcia3441

_God Monster_- The Cramps


----------



## Steve

Monster Among Us - Grip, Inc.


----------



## eaeolian

Among the Living - Anthrax


----------



## Nik

Living After Midnight - Judas Priest


----------



## Steve

Living Through Me (Hells' Wrath) - Pantera


----------



## Nik

Through Her Eyes - Dream Theater


----------



## Steve

Imperiled Eyes - Annihilator


----------



## Nik

Snake Eyes - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## Shawn

The Snake - Joe Satriani


----------



## Steve

Wake the Snake - Lordi


----------



## Shawn

Wake Up Little Susie - the Everly Brothers


----------



## Steve

Wake up Dead - Megadeth


----------



## Shawn

Wake Up - Damageplan


----------



## Metal Ken

aWakening of the Gods - Kreator


----------



## distressed_romeo

God of the Forsaken: Morbid Angel


----------



## bostjan

God of the Sun
Racer X


----------



## distressed_romeo

Son of the Sun: Therion


----------



## bostjan

Son of Sorvahr
Aina


----------



## Shawn

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

The Seventeenth Moon
Racer X


----------



## Shawn

Moonchild - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

One More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## garcia3441

_Devil's night_- D12


----------



## Shawn

Devil's Slide - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Race with the Devil on a Spanish Highway
Al DiMeola


----------



## garcia3441

_Highway to Hell_- Ac/Dc


Did anyone NOT see that one coming?


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _Highway to Hell_- Ac/Dc
> 
> 
> Did anyone NOT see that one coming?


I would've said Spanish Castle Magic. 

Headed Out To The Highway - Judas Priest


----------



## bostjan

Some Heads Are Gonna Roll 
Judas Priest

I Win!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

Rot 'n Roll - Carcass ;p


----------



## distressed_romeo

Roll Me Away: Bob Seger


----------



## bostjan

Give It Away
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## garcia3441

_My give a damn's busted_- Jo Dee Messina


----------



## distressed_romeo

Damn You: Christian Death


----------



## bostjan

Damnation Game
Symphony X


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wicked Game: Chris Isaaks


----------



## Nik

Wicked - Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Something Wicked - Nuclear Assault


----------



## distressed_romeo

Something for Nothing: Rush


----------



## Steve

Nothing - Anthrax


----------



## distressed_romeo

At One With Nothing: Morbid Angel


----------



## Shikaru

One by One - Immortal


----------



## Steve

The First One - Wizard


----------



## Shawn

One Big Rush - Joe Satriani


----------



## Shikaru

Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus


----------



## Shawn

Brown Sugar - the Rolling Stones


----------



## noodles

No Sugar Tonight - Guess Who


----------



## Shawn

noodles said:


> No Sugar Tonight - Guess Who


good tune ^ saw them perform back in 1996 at the Fryeburg Fair in Fryeburg, Maine, pretty cool especially that song, they did it awesome. 

Heartache Tonight - the Eagles


----------



## distressed_romeo

Heartache Every Moment: Him


----------



## noodles

This Magic Moment - Jay and the Americans


----------



## Roland777

Röyksopp - Only this moment


----------



## noodles

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## eaeolian

Only the Strong Survive - Warrior


----------



## Roland777

Gloria Gaynor - I will survive


----------



## eaeolian

Will the Sun Rise - Stratovarius


----------



## Drew

"Hey Baby (New Rising Sun)" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## eaeolian

Hey Hey, My My - Neil Young


----------



## Dormant

My, My, Hey, Hey (Out of the Blue) - Neil Young


----------



## noodles

eaeolian said:


> Hey Hey, My My - Neil Young





Dormant said:


> My, My, Hey, Hey (Out of the Blue) - Neil Young



I'm surprised it took nearly 300 pages for this to happen.

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Bill Monroe


----------



## distressed_romeo

Blue Water: Fields of the Nephilim


----------



## Nik

Flying in a Blue Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## noodles

Flying Dutchman - Tori Amos


----------



## distressed_romeo

Flying: Living Colour


----------



## Shawn

Flying High - the Commodores


----------



## Nik

High Enough - Damn Yankees


----------



## Shawn

*High*er Plane - Kool & The Gang


----------



## garcia3441

_I Want To Take You Higher_- Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## bostjan

Take on Me
A Ha!


----------



## Shawn

Take Me With U - Prince


----------



## bostjan

The Beast *With*in
Aina


----------



## Metal Ken

Beyond Within - Nevermore


----------



## distressed_romeo

Beyond This Life: Dream Theater


----------



## eaeolian

In This Life - Mordred


----------



## Shawn

In The Mood - Robert Plant


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rude Mood: Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Shawn

*Rude* - Helmet

or

Bad *Mood* - Helmet

-both on the same album 'Strap It On', '96...


----------



## Roland777

Steve Vai - bad horsie


----------



## Steve

Bad Boy Boogie - AC/DC


----------



## Roland777

Kool and the gang - Jungle Boogie


----------



## Steve

Boogie No More - Molly Hatchet


----------



## metalfiend666

More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## distressed_romeo

My Acid Words: Nevermore


----------



## Nik

Acid Rain - Liquid Tension Experiment 2


----------



## distressed_romeo

Pazuzu (Black Rain): The Nefilim


----------



## Steve

Yellow Rain - Pretty Maids


----------



## Leon

Blind Melon - No Rain


----------



## Nik

Cry No More - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Shawn

No Place To Hide - Korn


----------



## garcia3441

_A secret place_- Megadeth


----------



## Roland777

Strapping Young Lad - AAA


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dream Theatre: Under A Glass Moon


----------



## b3n

Under it all - Steve Vai


----------



## distressed_romeo

Underworld: Adagio


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - As the world waits


----------



## distressed_romeo

White Lion: Wait


----------



## Nik

Wait for Sleep - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

Call It Sleep: Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Talking In Your Sleep - the Romantics (great tune)

or

Sleep Walk - Santo & Johnny


----------



## garcia3441

_Walk Don't Run '64_-The ventures


----------



## eleven59

Walk On By - Panic! and the Rebel Emergency


----------



## Shawn

Walk Like A Man - the 4 Seasons


----------



## bostjan

Walk Like an Egyptian
The Bangles


----------



## rogue

walk - pantera


----------



## distressed_romeo

Walk in the Shadows: Queensryche


----------



## garcia3441

_Walk Idiot Walk_- The Hives


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Idiot Box: Shadows Fall


----------



## David

Man In The Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## bostjan

Idiot Box
Incubus


----------



## Shawn

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana

the band im in covers this song, good tune.


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Darkness
Arch Enemy


----------



## Metal Ken

Heart of a Lion - Judas Priest


----------



## bostjan

Broken Heart
White Lion


----------



## garcia3441

_Edge of a broken heart_- Vixen


----------



## bostjan

On the Edge of Eternity
Symphony X


----------



## Mark. A

The Edge Of Forever - Symphony X


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eternity's End: Joey Tafolla


----------



## bostjan

End of the Line
Arch Enemy

oops, confused a title with a lyric, sorry


----------



## Mark. A

Entombment Of A Machine - Job For A Cowboy


----------



## Metal Ken

Damn The Machine - Gamma ray


----------



## distressed_romeo

Machine Men: Bruce Dickinson


----------



## garcia3441

_Welcome to the machine_- Pink Floyd


----------



## Roland777

Guns'n'Roses - Welcome to the jungle


----------



## distressed_romeo

Welcome to Hell: Venom


----------



## rogue

highway to hell - acdc


----------



## bostjan

D Flat Hell
Estradasphere


----------



## Shawn

Beer Drinkers & Hell Raisers - ZZ Top


----------



## bostjan

What the Hell!
Martone


----------



## Shawn

What's My Name? - Snoop Doggy Dogg


----------



## bostjan

Revolution is My Name
Pantera


----------



## Shawn

Killing In The Name - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## bostjan

In the Name of God
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Stop! In The Name Of Love - the Supremes


----------



## bostjan

Love is a Fist
Mr. Bungle


----------



## Nik

Second Love - Pain of Salvation


----------



## bostjan

Alien Love Child
Drew Peterson


----------



## garcia3441

_Love On your side_- Thompson Twins


----------



## bostjan

All In*side* Your Mind
Twist of Fate


----------



## Shawn

Inside-Looking Out - the Animals


----------



## bostjan

Through the Looking Glass (Pt. I, II, III)
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Through The Looking Glass - the Monkees


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Glass
Blondie


----------



## Nik

bostjan said:


> Heart of Glass
> Blondie



Heart of Steel - Manowar  

or

The Glass Prison - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Darkness
Arch Enemy


----------



## Nik

This Heart of Mine (I Pledge) - Pain of Salvation


----------



## bostjan

Salt Mine Twist
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## garcia3441

_The twist_- Chubby Checker


----------



## bostjan

Twist and Shout
The Beatles


----------



## garcia3441

_Shout_- Disturbed


----------



## bostjan

Shout
Isley Brothers


----------



## Naren

Shout - Tears For Fears


----------



## bostjan

Shout It Out Loud
Kiss


----------



## Naren

Out From Under - Incubus


----------



## distressed_romeo

Going Under: Evanesence


----------



## Naren

Going To California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## distressed_romeo

California Girls: Beach Boys


----------



## b3n

Girls on film - Duran duran


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Girl Who Was...Death!: Devil Doll


----------



## b3n

Living dead girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Shawn

Among The Living - Anthrax


----------



## garcia3441

_Living Wreck_- Deep Purple


----------



## distressed_romeo

Living the Hard Way: Racer X


----------



## eaeolian

Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## garcia3441

_Save a Prayer_- Duran Duran


----------



## metalfiend666

Save Me - Damage Plan


----------



## Nik

Rescue Me or Bury Me - Steve Vai


----------



## distressed_romeo

Buried By Time and Dust: Mayhem


----------



## Nik

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Shawn

Wind - Annihilator


----------



## distressed_romeo

Master of the Wind: Manowar


----------



## Shawn

Master Of Paradise - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## distressed_romeo

Paradise: Impelliterri


----------



## Shawn

Just Like Paradise - David Lee Roth


----------



## Nik

Paradise City - Guns N Roses (Overrated song, overrated band IMO)

or

Just As Gorillas - Frank Zappa


----------



## garcia3441

_Amish Paradise_- Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## b3n

Welcome to Paradise - Greenday


----------



## Shawn

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


----------



## eaeolian

Welcome Home - King Diamond


----------



## distressed_romeo

Coming Home: Deep Purple


----------



## noodles

Mama I'm Coming Home - Ozzy


----------



## eaeolian

Mama - Genesis


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mama Weer All Krazy Now: Slade


----------



## noodles

Right Now - Van Halen


----------



## garcia3441

_Mama Weer All Krazy Now_- Quiet Riot


----------



## noodles

Right Now - Korn


----------



## garcia3441

_Who can it be now_- Men at Work


----------



## Nik

Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## garcia3441

_Who will save your soul_- Jewel


----------



## eaeolian

Save Me - Helloween


----------



## noodles

Me So Horny - 2 Live Crew


----------



## bostjan

Pull Me Under
Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Under The Guillotine - Kreator


----------



## distressed_romeo

Underworld: Adagio


----------



## bostjan

Under a Glass Moon
Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

Undertow - Pain of Salvation

or

The Glass Prison - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Undertow
Tool

or

Prison Sex
Tool


----------



## Shawn

Down Under - Men At Work

or

I Wanna Sex You Up - Color Me Badd


----------



## Nik

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chilli Peppers

or

Sex and Religion - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

Underground House
Neil Haverstick

or

Blood Sugar Sex Magic
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Shawn

No Sugar Tonight - Guess Who


----------



## bostjan

I Need You Tonight
INXS


----------



## 7stringninja

Brick House - Kool and the Gang

or 

Sugar! - System of a Down


----------



## garcia3441

_Beach house on the moon_- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## bostjan

Our House
Madness


----------



## distressed_romeo

In My Father's House: James Byrd


----------



## bostjan

Honor Thy Father
Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Father, You're Not A Father - immolation


----------



## Naren

Father of mine - Everclear


----------



## distressed_romeo

Brother of Mine: Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe


----------



## Shawn

Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## distressed_romeo

In These Arms: Bon Jovi


----------



## noodles

These Dreams - Heart


----------



## distressed_romeo

Everdream: Nightwish


----------



## Shikaru

11 Dreams - Mercenary


----------



## bostjan

Lifting Shadows off a Dream
Dream Theater


----------



## Shikaru

Organic Shadows - Meshuggah


----------



## bostjan

Of Sins and Shadows
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Shadows - Mercyful Fate.


----------



## bostjan

Standing in the Shadow
Whitesnake


----------



## Shawn

Standing In The Shadows - Dokken


----------



## bostjan

Achillies' Last Stand
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

Last Stand - Harry Chapin


----------



## bostjan

The Last Ride of the Bozomobile
Buckethead


----------



## Nik

The Last in Line - Dio


----------



## Shawn

Last Child - Aerosmith

or

Hold The Line - Toto


they're both great tunes


----------



## bostjan

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


or


Flesh and the Power it Holds
Death


----------



## Shawn

Night People - Dio

or

Powerfield - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Screaming in the Night
Krokus

or

Powerslave
Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Big City Nights -Scorpions

or

Power - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## bostjan

Big Butts
Sir Mix-A-Lot

or

Fight the Power
Public Enemy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Big Log: Robert Plant


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - Big night out


----------



## Shawn

Camel's Night Out - Eric Johnson

or

Lonely In The Night - Eric Johnson

both songs off Venus Isle


----------



## Roland777

Korn - Cameltosis


----------



## bostjan

Alice the Camel
Judy and David


----------



## Shawn

Camel - Sonny Rollins

or

John *The* Fisherman - Primus


----------



## David

The Village of Dwarves - Rhapsody


----------



## Shawn

Village Green Preservation Society - the Kinks


----------



## David

Elgard´s Green Valleys - Rhapsody


----------



## Shawn

Still Valley - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Nik

Still Life - Iron Maiden


----------



## Michael

The Ruins Of My Life - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Naren

This Was My Life - Megadeth


----------



## marton

Beyond This Life
Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Denial of Life
Death


----------



## Naren

Denial - Sevendust


----------



## Nik

Denial - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Naren

Denial - Ten Foot Pole


----------



## bostjan

In Denial
Pet Shop Boys


...seems we are going through denial (*groan, boo, hiss*) sorry, can't help it, I have a lame joke addiction.


----------



## Naren

In Denial - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Michael

In My Dreams With You - Steve Vai


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fragile Dreams: Anathema


----------



## b3n

The fragile - NIN


----------



## Michael

The Riddler - Nightwish


----------



## Shawn

The Violin Song - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## zimbloth

Love Song - The Cure


----------



## Metal Ken

The One You Love to Hate - Rob Halford


----------



## Michael

Ghost Love Score - Nightwish


----------



## Nik

Ghost Behind My Eyes - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bostjan

Dead Eyes See No Future
Arch Enemy


----------



## garcia3441

_Eyes without a face_- Billy Idol


----------



## bostjan

Secret Face
Death


----------



## garcia3441

_Dirty little secret_- All American Rejects


----------



## Roland777

Jamiroquai - Little L


----------



## Shawn

Give A Little Bit - Supertramp


----------



## Michael

*A* Sailorman's Hymn - Kamelot


----------



## Shawn

*A*BC - Jackson 5


----------



## Michael

*C*adaverous Mastication - Meshuggah


----------



## Shawn

Cadaverous Sculptures, Pt. 1: Preparing For Display - Mortal Decay

or

Cadaverous Sculptures, Pt. 2: Morbid Fixations - Mortal Decay


----------



## garcia3441

_Scupture of regret_- Kreator


----------



## Shawn

Fields Of Regret - Alice Cooper


----------



## Michael

War *Of* The Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - War


----------



## Shawn

War - Joe Satriani


----------



## Nik

War to End All Wars - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Michael

End Of All Hope - Nightwish


----------



## Metal Ken

Be All End All - Anthrax


----------



## eaeolian

End of My Daze - Trouble


----------



## Nik

Metal Daze - Manowar


----------



## bostjan

Deliteful Dayz
Jim Morris Band


----------



## Michael

End Of Days - Magnitude Nine


----------



## bostjan

Endless
Unearth


----------



## Shawn

Seemingly Endless Time - Death Angel


----------



## bostjan

Danicing Days
Led Zeppelin


----------



## evil

Gravedancer
Pig Destroyer


----------



## bostjan

The Danse of Tosho and Slavi/Randy's Desert Adventure
Estradasphere


----------



## Shawn

Desert Rose - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

Rosebud
Jeff Beck


----------



## Michael

Rose Of Sharyn - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Shawn

Rose - A Perfect Circle


----------



## garcia3441

_Desert Rose_- Sting


----------



## bostjan

[On a] Bed of Roses
Bon Jovi


----------



## garcia3441

_The bed_- gretchen Wilson


----------



## bostjan

Bedlam's Bluff
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Blind Man's Bluff - Frank Zappa


----------



## bostjan

Man with the Hex
Atomic Fireballs


----------



## Shawn

Nix Hex - 311

or

Nowhere Man - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

John Merrick-Elephant Man Bones Explosion
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Working Man - Rush


----------



## bostjan

Mother Man
Atheist


----------



## Shawn

Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## b3n

Man in the box - AIC


----------



## Michael

10th Man Down - Nightwish


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - 10th street


----------



## Makelele

Streetlights - Paul Gilbert


----------



## bostjan

Absence of Light
Symphony X


----------



## Roland777

Vince Lupone - Trail of light


----------



## bostjan

Candlelight Fantasia
Symphony X


----------



## Roland777

Elton John - Candle in the wind


----------



## bostjan

The Slunk, the Gutter, and the Candlestick Maker
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Gutter Ballet - Savatage


----------



## bostjan

Gutter
Otep

Umm why is that doubled up?


----------



## Naren

Gutter Glitter - Switchblade Symphony


----------



## bostjan

Glitter
Motley Crue


----------



## garcia3441

_Glitter_- Mariah Carey


----------



## bostjan

Body Glitter
Vert

?!


----------



## Michael

Dead Bodies Everywhere - Korn


----------



## Metal Ken

Surprise, You're Dead! - Faith no more


----------



## Michael

Dead Embryonic Cells - Sepultura


----------



## Naren

Dead Souls - Joy Division


----------



## Metal Ken

Go Now, Your lord Is Dead - Deicide


----------



## bostjan

Dead Goon
Mr Bungle


----------



## Naren

Dead And Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## bostjan

Evil Dead
Death


----------



## Naren

Dead Set - Sevendust


----------



## bostjan

The First Deadly Sin
Arch Enemy


----------



## Naren

Dead End - In Flames


----------



## bostjan

Dead Eyes See No Future
Arch Enemy


----------



## Naren

Dead Leaves And The Dirty Ground - The White Stripes


----------



## bostjan

Exquisite Dead Guy
They Might Be Giants


----------



## garcia3441

*Living dead girl*- Rob Zombie


----------



## Naren

Living Dead Beat - Children Of Bodom


----------



## Shawn

Living Dead - Entombed


----------



## Roland777

Korn - Dead


----------



## eaeolian

Dead and Bloated - STP


----------



## bostjan

Lacrimosa/The Death of Balance
Symphony X


----------



## Michael

The Art of Balance - Shadows Fall


----------



## bostjan

Hunnahpu and X*balan*que
Estradasphere


----------



## Shawn

Heard It On The *X* - ZZ Top


----------



## bostjan

XQuiQ
Estradasphere


----------



## marton

Kiss Me Quick
Elvis Presly


----------



## bostjan

Thunderkiss '65
White Zombie


----------



## Naren

Kiss Them For Me - Siouxsie And The Banshees


----------



## bostjan

Kiss Me
Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## Naren

Kill Me Quickly - Thrice


----------



## bostjan

Hold Me Thrill Me Kiss Me Kill Me 

U2


----------



## Naren

I wanna hold your hand - the beatles


----------



## bostjan

Flesh and the Power it Holds
Death


----------



## Naren

Power Of Equality - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## bostjan

Powerslave
Iron Maiden


----------



## Naren

Happiness In Slavery - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## bostjan

White Slavery
Type O-Negative


----------



## garcia3441

_Slave to the grind_- Skid Row


----------



## David

Run *To The* Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## garcia3441

_Run Run away_- Slade


----------



## David

Berlin - Take My Breath Away

(they did the song originally right?)


----------



## bostjan

On the Breath of Poseidon (Segue)
Symphony X


----------



## David

Pearl Jam - Breath


----------



## Shawn

Every Breath You Take - the Police


----------



## bostjan

Take the Time
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Time Table - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## David

Johnny Cash - One piece at a time


----------



## bostjan

Torn to pieces
Death


----------



## Shawn

Torn - Creed


----------



## David

Metallica - The Outlaw Torn


----------



## Shawn

Outlaw - Dangerous Toys


----------



## bostjan

Out of the Ashes
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Out In The Country - Three Dog Night


----------



## bostjan

Country Maniac
Martone


----------



## Shawn

Maniac - Michael Sembello


----------



## bostjan

Erotomania
Dream Theater


----------



## Naren

Megalomaniac - Incubus


----------



## Metal Ken

Megalomania - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

Maniac Dance - Stratovarious


----------



## bostjan

Surf-ro-mania
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## David

Beach Boys - Surfin' USA


----------



## bostjan

Surfin' Bird
The Trashmen


----------



## David

Surfing With The Alien - Joe Satriani



and I'm doubling up... so posting a song off of my own submission....


Alien Love Child - Drew Peterson


----------



## garcia3441

_Illegal Alien_- Genesis


----------



## bostjan

I loved that song when I was a youngin'. Sorry, just gotta say...

Alien
Pennywise


----------



## David

nobody laugh

David Bowie - Loving The Alien











I couldn't help myself


----------



## Michael

The Legend Of Huma - Dungeon


----------



## David

cheap asses and using articles as words, haha


THE Wicker Man - Iron Maiden


----------



## Makelele

Det går en man omkring i mina skor - Bo Kaspers Orkester


----------



## Steve

_Mean Man_ - W.A.S.P.


----------



## Metal Ken

Machine Men - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## David

Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Michael

Welcome To The Machine - Pink Floyde


----------



## Shawn

Violent Machine - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Church of the Machine
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Machine - Ring Of Fire


----------



## garcia3441

_Machinehead_- Deep Purple


----------



## Shawn

Machine Man - Judas Priest


----------



## David

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## David

Manowar - *man*owar


----------



## Shawn

War Of Man - Neil Young


----------



## David

hahaha, NICE one shawn  



Rhapsody - Village of the D*war*ves


I'm in a goofey ass mood right now


----------



## Shawn

Pay It For*war*d - Luther Allison.


----------



## Metal Ken

Foward March - Exodus


----------



## bostjan

The Book of Heavy Metal (March of the Metallians)
Dream Evil


----------



## David

KINGS OF METAL!!!!!!! - Manowar


----------



## bostjan

King of the Kill
Annihilator


----------



## metalfiend666

Hit the Lights - Metallica


----------



## Roland777

Mo Friction - Turn out the lights


----------



## bostjan

Absence of Light
Symphony X

or

The Turning
Symphony X

or

Out Of the Ashes
also Symphony X


----------



## garcia3441

_City Light_- Pretty Maids


----------



## bostjan

Candlelight Fantasia
Symphony X


----------



## garcia3441

_Each small candle_- Roger Waters


----------



## Shawn

Small Axe - Bob Marley


----------



## garcia3441

_David Brom took an axe_- Macabre


----------



## Shawn

She Took An Axe - Flotsam And Jetsam


----------



## bostjan

She
Green Day


----------



## Naren

She's In Parties - Bauhaus


----------



## bostjan

She Sells Sea Shells by the Slaughterhouse
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_The Salt in my Tears_- Martin Briley


----------



## bostjan

Salt Mine Twist
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## Michael

Piece Of *Min*d - Rusty Cooley


----------



## garcia3441

_Mind Control_- Slayer


----------



## bostjan

All Inside Your Mind
Twist of Fate


----------



## Michael

Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah


----------



## bostjan

Behind the Smile
Arch Enemy


----------



## Naren

Smile - AFI


----------



## Michael

Incubus - Smile Lines


----------



## Shawn

When I See You Smile - Bad English


----------



## Metal Ken

When The Night Falls - iced Earth


----------



## Shawn

Lonely In The Night - Eric Johnson


----------



## Michael

Nights Of Arabia - Kamelot


----------



## Metal Ken

The Night Has a Thousand Eyes - Vital Remains


----------



## Michael

Through Orisis' Eyes - Pagan's Mind


----------



## Metal Ken

New Eyes Of Old - Testament


----------



## Shawn

Eye Of The Soul - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## garcia3441

_Eye of the Tiger_- Survivor


----------



## Michael

The Eyes Of Medusa - Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Medusa - Anthrax


----------



## Michael

Medusa and Hemlock - Cradle Of Filth


----------



## Shawn

Curse Of The Dead Medusa - Impaled Nazarene


----------



## Michael

Curse The Flesh - Morbid Angel


----------



## Shannon

Curse of the Pharoahs - Mercyful Fate


----------



## garcia3441

_Break the curse_- Iron Savior


----------



## Shawn

Break Like The Wind - Spinal Tap


----------



## garcia3441

_The wind beneath my wings_- Barbara Streisand

(She's like buttah.)


----------



## Shawn

Beneath The Remains - Sepultura


----------



## abyssalservant

All That Remains - Chimaera
(please shoot me)


----------



## Shawn

Charred Remains - Autopsy


----------



## garcia3441

_My love remains_- Harmony


----------



## garcia3441

Double post


----------



## Roland777

Metallica - THe memory remains


----------



## Shawn

Memory - Babes In Toyland


----------



## Michael

My *Land* - Sonata Arctica


----------



## bostjan

huh?

Welcome to Bucketheadland
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Welcome - Santana


----------



## bostjan

Welcome to my Nightmare
Alice Cooper


----------



## garcia3441

_welcome back_- John sebastian


----------



## bostjan

Baby Got Back
Sir Mixalot


----------



## Nik

Baby Snakes - Frank Zappa


----------



## bostjan

Snake Dance
Neil Haverstick


----------



## Michael

Dance Of The Monster Gods - Rob Johnson


----------



## bostjan

The Danse of Tosho and Slavi / Randy's Desert Adventure

Estradasphere


----------



## garcia3441

_Dancin' with myself_- Billy Idol


----------



## bostjan

The Dance of Eternity
Dream Theater


----------



## Roland777

Mushroomhead - Eternal


----------



## Shawn

Eternal Flame - the Bangles


----------



## bostjan

Moths to the Flame
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

The Flame - Cheap Trick


----------



## Michael

Power Of The Dragon Flame - Rhapsody


----------



## bostjan

Flame to the Surface
Cryptopsy


----------



## Shawn

Flame - Neil Diamond


----------



## bostjan

Fame - David Bowie


----------



## Shawn

good tune ^

Fame - Duran Duran


----------



## bostjan

Fame
Freakbass


----------



## Naren

Famous - Finger Eleven


----------



## Shawn

Famous In The Last Century - Status Quo


----------



## bostjan

Last Ride of the Bozomobile
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

She Loves My Auto*mobile* - ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

She Loves Me Not - Papa Roach


----------



## Shawn

She Loves To Talk - 38 Special


----------



## Michael

Incubus - Talk Shows On Mute


----------



## Shawn

Talk Show Host - Radiohead


----------



## garcia3441

_Talk_- Phish


----------



## Shawn

Talk Of The Town - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Michael

The Boys Are Back In Town - Kiss


----------



## Shawn

The Boys Are Back In Town - *Thin Lizzy*


----------



## FredGrass

Trench*town* Rock - Marley


----------



## Shawn

Rock This Town - Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## bostjan

Funky Town
Lips Inc.


----------



## Naren

South Town - P.O.D.


----------



## Michael

South Of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## garcia3441

_Due South_- Jay Semko


----------



## Shawn

Down South Blues - Muddy Waters


----------



## Michael

All Blues - Miles Davis


----------



## Naren

All Against All - The Haunted


----------



## garcia3441

_Against the wind_- Bob Seger


----------



## abyssalservant

Master of the Wind - Manowar


----------



## Shawn

Master Of Paradise - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## b3n

Master of Puppets - Metallica (predictable I know)


----------



## Michael

The Boy Who Wanted To Be A Real Puppet - Sonata Arctica


----------



## bostjan

Want Some Slaw?
Buckethead


----------



## Steve

_Everybody Wants Some _- Van Halen


----------



## bostjan

Something You Said
David Benoit


----------



## Steve

_Something _ - The Beatles


----------



## Michael

Wanna Be Starting Something - Michael Jackson


----------



## bostjan

Something to Believe in
Poison


----------



## Steve

Believe - Disturbed


----------



## bostjan

I Believe in a Thing Called Love
The Darkness


----------



## Michael

I Don't Believe In Love - Queensryche


----------



## bostjan

Love Me Two Times
The Doors


----------



## Michael

Love Lost In a Hail Of Gunfire - Bleeding Through


----------



## bostjan

Love Fool
The Cardigans


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Love Fool
> The Cardigans


good tune ^.

Fool For Your Stockings - ZZ Top

or

Backdoor Love Affair - ZZ Top


----------



## bostjan

Fool for the City
Foghat or Foreigner (I don't remember)


----------



## Michael

Ship Of Fools - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Shawn

Foghat. 

Everybody Plays The Fool - Main Ingredient


----------



## bostjan

Ship of Fools
Robert Plant


----------



## Shawn

Fool To Cry - the Rolling Stones


----------



## bostjan

Let Her Cry
Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Michael

Don't You Cry - Kamelot


----------



## Shawn

Angel Eyes - Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Michael

I kind of stuffed that up there. But I'll go on from yours, Shawn. 

Bury Me An Angel - Arch Enemy


----------



## Nik

Rescue Me or Bury Me - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

Dead Bury Their Dead
Arch Enemy


----------



## Michael

Dead Eyes See No Future - Arch Enemy


----------



## bostjan

First Deadly Sin
Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

Sin After Sin - Judas Priest


----------



## Nik

Afterlife - Dream Theater


----------



## Michael

It's My Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## bostjan

Denial of Life
Death


----------



## Nik

Jaws of Life - John Petrucci 

7-string 

I don't see a problem...


----------



## Naren

Life - Our Lady Peace


----------



## bostjan

Who said there was a problem? 

Beyond This Life
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Beyond - Athiest


----------



## Nik

Beyond Tomorrow - Jordan Rudess


----------



## bostjan

Tomorrow
Silverchair


----------



## Shawn

Tomorrow - Bad Religion


----------



## Naren

Tomorrow Never Knows - Mr. Children


----------



## bostjan

Through the Never
Metallica


----------



## Naren

Through Struggle - As I Lay Dying


----------



## bostjan

See Through Dreams
Death


----------



## Naren

Dreams - Taproot


----------



## bostjan

Dream Evil
Dio


----------



## Naren

Dream Of Waking - AFI


----------



## bostjan

An Incarnation's Dream
Atheist


----------



## Michael

Ever Dream - Nightwish


----------



## bostjan

A Demons Dream
Martone


----------



## Shawn

Dream - Buddy Guy


----------



## bostjan

A Winter's Dream - Prelude (Part I)
Symphony X


----------



## Naren

Winter Again - Glay


----------



## bostjan

A Winter's Dream - The Ascension (Part II)	
Symphony X


----------



## Naren

A Winter's Tale - AFI


----------



## Michael

Legendary Tales - Rhapsody


----------



## FredGrass

Tales of Brave Ulysses - Cream/Clapton


----------



## Nik

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

New Skies
Twist of Fate


----------



## Nik

Peruvian Skies - Dream Theater


----------



## David

Jimi Hendrix - Up From The Skies


----------



## bostjan

Up for the Downstroke
Parliament


----------



## Shawn

*Up*town Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## bostjan

Girls Girls Girls
Motley Crue


----------



## Shawn

Volcano Girls - Veruca Salt


----------



## bostjan

Girls of Porn
Mr Bungle


----------



## Shawn

Girls - Beastie Boys


----------



## garcia3441

_Girls on film_- Duran Duran


----------



## David

The Temptations - My Girl


----------



## bostjan

The Turquoise Dabo Girl
Sethares


----------



## Shawn

Girl - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Downpour Girl
Pig Destroyer


----------



## Shawn

Surfer Girl - Beach Boys


----------



## bostjan

We're Not a Fucking Surf Band
The Shadowy Men on a Shadowy Planet

(and they actually are a surf band, as far as I can tell)


----------



## Shawn

*We're Not* Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## bostjan

Take on Me
A-Ha!


----------



## Naren

Take Two Placebos And Call Me Lame - NOFX


----------



## Shawn

Take The Long Way Home - Supertramp


----------



## Nik

Call Her Princes - Steeler

EDIT: Shawn beat me by a couple of seconds, so I guess

Home - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

The Princes
Estradasphere


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> The Princes
> Estradasphere


*Prince* Of Light - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Naren

Home - Sevendust


----------



## Shawn

Home - Collective Soul


----------



## Nik

Trail of Light - Vince LuPone


----------



## Shawn

Trail Of Tears - Eric Johnson


----------



## Naren

Tears - X Japan

(how did we go from "Home" to "Trail of Light"? No matter how you look at that, it makes no sense.)


----------



## bostjan

I think everyone was posting very fast and it got two separate things going at the same time

96 Tears
? and the Mysterians


----------



## Shawn

Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## bostjan

Tears of a Clown
Smokey Robinson


----------



## Shawn

Tears Of Darkness - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Naren

When Darkness Falls - Killswitch Engage


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Darkness
Arch Enemy


----------



## Naren

Warheart - Children Of Bodom


----------



## bostjan

Chemical Warfare
Slayer


----------



## Naren

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Michael

War - Meshuggah


----------



## Naren

War - Edwin Starr


----------



## Shawn

World War III - Bad Religion


----------



## Michael

This War Ends - Vince LuPone


----------



## bostjan

End of the Line
Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

End Of The Line - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## bostjan

Endless
Unearth


----------



## Shawn

Endless Wire - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## bostjan

Endless Sacrifice
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Endless Harmony - Beach Boys


----------



## Michael

Endless - Marcel Coenen


----------



## garcia3441

_Endless love_- Luther Vandross


----------



## Michael

Queen In Love - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## abyssalservant

(damn, I missed the "endless" line)
Bye Bye Love - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## noodles

Bye Bye Baby - Four Seasons


----------



## Roland777

Fun Lovin Criminals - Baby


----------



## abyssalservant

Criminally Insane - Slayer


----------



## Shawn

Insane In The Brain - Cypress Hill


----------



## Michael

Insane - Obituary


----------



## Shawn

Go Insane - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## bostjan

Choo Choo Au Go Go
Duane Eddy


----------



## Michael

Just Go - Staind


----------



## bostjan

Just Stop
Disturbed


----------



## Shawn

Stop! - Janes Addiction


----------



## Michael

Never Gonna Stop - Rob Zombie


----------



## Shawn

Stop (Think Again) - Bee Gees


----------



## bostjan

The Unstoppable Juggernaut
Bostjan Zupancic
(shameless)


----------



## Shawn

Unstoppable - Taylor Dayne

or

Unstoppable Force - Foo Fighters


----------



## Michael

Force-Fed - God Forbid


----------



## Shawn

Force Fed - Prong


----------



## Nik

Rising Force - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## bostjan

Bad Moon Rising
Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Shawn

Big Bad Moon - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Big News I
Clutch


----------



## Shawn

News - Dire Straits


----------



## bostjan

All the Young Dudes (Carry the News)
Mott the Hoople


----------



## Shawn

Flying Saucer Dudes - Bela Fleck & the Flecktones


----------



## bostjan

Flying Guillotine
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Flying - the Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Pretty Fly for a White Guy
The Offspring


----------



## Shawn

Lounge Fly - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## bostjan

Flies in the Vaseline
Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Shawn

good one. 

When The Eagle *Flies* - Traffic


----------



## bostjan

Where Eagles Dare
Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## bostjan

Fly from the Inside
Shinedown


----------



## Shawn

Fly Me Courageous - Drivin' N Cryin'


----------



## bostjan

Spanish Fly
The Atomic Fireballs


----------



## Michael

Learn To Fly - Foo Fighters


----------



## Metal Ken

Christians To The Lions - Behemoth


----------



## garcia3441

In honor of his sig. Parker guitar:

_Young Lions_- Adrian Belew


----------



## Shawn

Lion's Den - Morbid Angel


----------



## bostjan

In the Dragon's Den
Symphony X


----------



## Roland777

Frank Klepacki - In deep


----------



## Shawn

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## bostjan

Baptized in Blood
Death


----------



## Shawn

In The Blood - Annihilator


----------



## Michael

Blood Junkie - Lamb Of God


----------



## bostjan

Bloody Rainbow Spiraling Sherbert Scoop
Buckethead


----------



## Michael

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

Bloody Kisses - Type O Negative


----------



## abyssalservant

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Nik

Blood of my Enemies - Manowar


----------



## bostjan

Scream Bloody Gore
Death


----------



## Shawn

Primal Scream - Motley Crue


----------



## Michael

Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


> Primal Concrete Sledge - Pantera


Primal - Jason Becker


----------



## bostjan

Beaten with Sledges
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Beaten - Biohazard


----------



## bostjan

Beat '88
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## Shawn

Beat 'Em Up - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Michael

Kill 'em All - Metalica


----------



## bostjan

King of the Kill
Annihilator


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


> Kill 'em All - Metalica


There is no such song........it is an album name by Metallica though....


Time To Kill Is Now - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Michael

Dressed To Kill - Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Dressed To Kill - Nazareth


----------



## bostjan

Pain Killer
Death


----------



## Metal Ken

Bite The Pain - Death 
(An ACTUAL Death song lol)


----------



## bostjan

Rapture or Pain
Symphony X


----------



## Naren

Pain - Switchblade Symphony


----------



## Michael

Here Comes The Pain - Slayer


----------



## bostjan

Here Comes the Sun
The Beatles


----------



## Naren

The Big Come Down - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## bostjan

Big News II
Clutch


----------



## Naren

Big Long Now - Nirvana


----------



## Shawn

Big City Nights - Scorpions


----------



## bostjan

Screamin' in the Night
Krokus


----------



## Shawn

Night People - Dio


----------



## bostjan

Everyday People
Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Shawn

Lonely People - America


----------



## bostjan

People Get Ready
Jeff Beck


----------



## Shawn

People Are People - Depeche Mode


----------



## bostjan

The Purple People Eater
The Neaderthals


----------



## Shawn

Man*eater* - Daryl Hall & John Oates


----------



## bostjan

Eaten Alive by Maggots
Mortician


----------



## Shawn

Eaten Alive - Diana Ross


----------



## bostjan

Stayin' Alive
The Bee Gees


----------



## Nik

Alive in an Ultra World - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## bostjan

Buried Alive
Echo and the Bunnymen (I think)


----------



## Shawn

Alive - P.O.D


----------



## bostjan

Still Alive and Well
Johnny Winter


----------



## Michael

Alive Or Just Breathing - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Naren

Breathe - Prodigy


----------



## bostjan

Breathe
Pink Floyd


----------



## Metal Ken

Breathless - Dio


----------



## Michael

Breathe Life - Killswitch Engage


----------



## bostjan

Denial of Life
Death


----------



## Naren

Life - Our Lady Peace


----------



## bostjan

Afterlife
Dream Theater


----------



## Michael

Part II: Exploring life - Pagan's Mind


----------



## Metal Ken

Death Is Certain, Life Is Not - Dark Angel


----------



## Michael

Precious Life - God Forbid


----------



## bostjan

Pirate's Life for Me
Buckethead


----------



## Michael

Come Cover Me - Nightwish


----------



## bostjan

Hold Me Thrill Me Kiss Me Kill Me
U2


----------



## Michael

Gravity Pulling me - Rob Johnson


----------



## Naren

Kill Me Quickly - Thrice


----------



## distressed_romeo

Kill Me: Christian Death


----------



## Shawn

See *Me*, Feel *Me* - the Who

or

Call *Me* Lightning - the Who


----------



## Town Drunk

Who Me? - Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Who Are You -the Who


----------



## Town Drunk

We are one - Buckethead - Enter the chicken


----------



## Metal Ken

My Name Is Legion, FOr We Are Many - Uvall


----------



## Town Drunk

my name is mud - Primus

(ok not buckethead, but it was just way toooo godd to pass)


----------



## noodles

Name - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Town Drunk

Damn Im going to catch some flack for this one, but...

I dont even know your name - Alan Jackson


----------



## Metal Ken

Surprise, You're Dead! - FNM


----------



## Town Drunk

Dead Dead Dead - South Park Mr hankeys Christmas Album track 4


----------



## abyssalservant

Dead Skin Mask - Slayer


----------



## Town Drunk

New Skin - Incubus


----------



## rogue

brave new world - iron maiden


----------



## noodles

The World Needs a Hero - Megadeth


----------



## Town Drunk

When World's Collide - Powerman 5000

Will the 's work?
If not

I dont want to change the world - Ozzy


----------



## Nik

When the Water Breaks - Liquid Tension Experiment 2


----------



## Michael

Drag The Waters - Pantera


----------



## DelfinoPie

The Sleep - Pantera


----------



## Michael

Walk Through *The* Fire - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Shawn

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## bostjan

My Ass Is on Fire
Mr Bungle


----------



## Shawn

Set The World On Fire - Annihilator


----------



## bostjan

Inferno (Unleash the Fire)
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Unleash The beast - Hypocrisy


----------



## bostjan

The Beast Within
Aina


----------



## Shawn

Silent Within - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

Silent Lucidity
Queensryche


----------



## Shawn

Silent Nation - Asia


----------



## bostjan

Sepulnation
Sepultura


----------



## Michael

Dam*nation*'s Way - Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

Damnation - Fates Warning.


----------



## Michael

The Damnation Game - Symphony X


----------



## bostjan

Head Games
Foreigner


----------



## Shawn

Road Games - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Iceblade

Headless Game - Edguy

Life In A Lonely Game - Tad Morose

Rules of the Game - Shawn Lane


----------



## Shawn

Owner Of A *Lonely* Heart - Yes


----------



## Iceblade

Heartwork - Carcass

Dirty Work - Garsed and Helmerich

Cripes... I can play this game all by myself for the rest of my life.


----------



## Michael

Heart Of Darkness - Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

Tears Of Darkness - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Tears in Heaven
Eric Clapton


----------



## Shawn

Left Of Heaven - Handsome


----------



## bostjan

Left Behind
Khereb

(that's me)


----------



## Shawn

Left - Nickelback


----------



## Michael

Slipknot - Left Behind


----------



## Shawn

Behind The Wheel - Depeche Mode


----------



## bostjan

Spokes on the Wheel of Torment
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Wheel In The Sky - Journey


----------



## Metal Ken

In the Kingdom Where Everything Dies, Even The Sky Is Mortal - Cryptopsy


----------



## David

Kingdom For A Heart - Sonata Arctica


----------



## bostjan

Heart of Glass
Blondie


----------



## David

The Glass Prison - need I say who?


----------



## rogue

my own prison - creed (sorry  )


----------



## bostjan

My Own Worst Enemy
Lit


----------



## Michael

Know Your Enemy - RATM


----------



## bostjan

Enemy Within
Arch Enemy


----------



## Michael

Enemy - Sevendust


----------



## bostjan

Enemy
Days of the New


----------



## Michael

Smash Your Enemies - Hatebreed


----------



## bostjan

Echoes of Your Soul
Drew Peterson


----------



## Michael

Ocean Soul - Nightwish


----------



## bostjan

Ocean Avenue
Yellowcard


----------



## Michael

Devil & The Deep Dark Ocean - Nightwish


----------



## Metal Ken

Bleed for the Devil - Morbid Angel


----------



## bostjan

Race with the Devil on a Spanish Highway
Al DiMeola


----------



## Michael

New Race - Marcel Coenen


----------



## bostjan

New Skies
Twist of Fate


----------



## Michael

New Millenium Cyanide Christ - Meshuggah


----------



## bostjan

New Millenium
Dream Theater


----------



## Michael

New Dimension - Magnitude Nine


----------



## Shawn

New Sensation - INXS


----------



## bostjan

New York Attitude
Regina Carter


----------



## Shawn

Safe In New York City - AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Citified Notions
John Starrett


----------



## Shawn

Notion - Coal Chamber


----------



## David

Foggy Notion - Velvet Underground


[action=David]cheated for the first time and used google... he feels ashamed...[/action]


----------



## Shawn

Foggy Mental Breakdown - Steppenwolf


----------



## bostjan

Breakdown
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Shawn

Breakdown - Tantric


----------



## abyssalservant

Nervous Breakdown - Black Flag
There are a bunch of songs called "Breakdown." Thought I'd add a word.


----------



## noodles

Communication Breakdown - Led Zepplin


----------



## abyssalservant

. . . Breakdown - Whitesnake?
(For the record, I don't listen to Black Flag or Whitesnake. I'm getting help . . . )


----------



## Metal Ken

Forcedown Breakdown - Holocaust


----------



## Shawn

Violence & *Force* - Exciter


----------



## Michael

Rising Force - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Metal Ken

Nephilim Rising - Behemoth


----------



## Michael

Rise Up - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## David

Rising Force - Rising Force (Yngwie Malmsteen)


----------



## Shawn

Moon Is Rising - Earl Hooker


----------



## Nik

Under a Violet Moon - Ritchie Blackmore


----------



## Shawn

Under A Funeral Moon - Darkthrone


----------



## Michael

Fullmoon - Sonata Arctica


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad moon rising_- C.C.R.


----------



## Shawn

Rites Of The Northern Fullmoon - Enthroned


----------



## Michael

Sons Of Northern Darkness - Immortal


----------



## Nik

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son - Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

good tune ^ 


Unfortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## David

Fortunate Son - U2


I wonder if there's some reverse parallel betweent he two?


----------



## bostjan

Son of Sorvahr
Aina



Shawn said:


> Unfortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival



Never heard that one.


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Son of Sorvahr
> Aina
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that one.


My bad, it's 'Fortunate Son'

I was listening to MacAlpine's Violent Machine at the time and one of the songs on there is called Unfortunate Lazarus, I had that on my mind and typed it on accident. 

Son - Jethro Tull


----------



## abyssalservant

Moonlight SONata - Beethoven


----------



## bostjan

Sonata
Symphony X


----------



## abyssalservant

Sonata Fantasia - Turina
(this is getting . . . away from the usual)


----------



## Michael

Candlelight Fantasia - Symphony X


----------



## bostjan

The Slunk, the Gutter, and the Candlestick Maker
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

*Maker* Is King - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

King of the Kill
Annihilator


----------



## Michael

Kill For Me - Obituary


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


> Kill For Me - Obituary


Looks That *Kill* - Motley Crue


----------



## bostjan

Dressed to Kill
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Sharp *Dressed* Man - ZZ Top


----------



## Michael

Lover Man - Charlie Parker


----------



## bostjan

Mother Man
Atheist


----------



## Shawn

Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bostjan

Iron Man
Black Sabbath


----------



## Michael

Iron Clad - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## bostjan

Iron Maiden
Iron Maiden

off of Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Maiden Voyage - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Michael

I Voyager - Nevermore


----------



## Shawn

*I* am Become Death - Joe Satriani


----------



## Michael

I Am Death - Dungeon


----------



## Shawn

I am - Candiria


----------



## Michael

*I* Walk Beside You - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

I Walk The Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Michael

Walking In The Air - Nightwish


----------



## Shawn

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins

or

Hands In The Air - Joe Satriani


----------



## Michael

Air on A Six - Steve Morse 

...? I think that's the name of it.


----------



## Shawn

It's "Air On A 6 String" close enough. 

Air - Jason Becker


----------



## Michael

Air - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Shawn

Air - Talking Heads


----------



## Michael

F*air*y Tale - Marcel Coenen

 That's all I got, sorry.


----------



## abyssalservant

Fairies Wear Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## Michael

Boot Scraper - Lamb Of God


----------



## Shawn

Boot Scootin' Boogie - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## Nik

Satch Boogie - Joe Satriani


----------



## Shawn

Im Your Boogie Man - KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## Nik

I'm Your Secrets - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Secret Prayer - Joe Satriani


----------



## Michael

Victoria's Secret - Sonata Arctica


----------



## bostjan

Secret Face
Death


----------



## David

Victoria's Secret - Sonata Arctica



oh shit... mawdy, that was mine!!!! i HAVE THE RIGHT TO ALL SONATA SONGS! you bastard


----------



## bostjan

Secrets
Symphony X


----------



## Michael

A Secret Place - Megadeth


----------



## Roland777

Staind - Warm, safe place


----------



## Metal Ken

Warm Hate, Cold Blood - Cryptopsy


----------



## Roland777

Static-X - Cold


----------



## Makelele

Cold day in Hell - Gary Moore


----------



## Metal Ken

Cold is the blade - Jag Panzer


----------



## David

Cold Winter Nights - Stratovarius


----------



## Metal Ken

Winter Nights - Iced EArth


----------



## David

Starry Night - Joe Satriani


----------



## distressed_romeo

Everyone's a Star: TNT


----------



## Metal Ken

Burning Star - Helstar


----------



## bostjan

Blackstar
Rising Force


----------



## Michael

White Pearl Black Oceans - Sonata Arctica

whoops, sorry David.


----------



## Mark. A

Meshuggah - Perpetual Black Second


----------



## Michael

Dirty Black Hole - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Dirty Mind
Jeff Beck


----------



## Shawn

Dirty - Earth, Wind and Fire 

or

Dirty White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Michael

The Boy Who Wanted To be a Real Puppet - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Shawn

Master Of *Puppet*s - Metallica 

or

*Boy* From New York City - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Michael

Wish*master* - Nightwish


----------



## Shawn

Master Of Paradise - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

A Fool's Paradise
Symphony X


----------



## Shawn

Paradise - Taj Mahal


----------



## Michael

Paradise - Dungeon


----------



## Mark. A

Michael's a fag - Mark


----------



## bostjan

Cheeseburger and Paradice
Jimmy Buffet 

EDIT: [action=bostjan] realizes Mark will call him a fag[/action]


----------



## Mark. A

FAG!


----------



## Michael

Shadows *and* Dust - Arch Enemy


----------



## bostjan

Lifting Shadows off a Dream
Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

Of Sins and Shadows - Symphony X


----------



## bostjan

The First Deadly Sin
Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

Sin - Megadeth

or

Sin - Nuclear Assault


----------



## bostjan

Captor Of Sin
Slayer


----------



## Michael

She Is My Sin - Nightwish


----------



## Shawn

Sin City - AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Suffragette City
Bowie


----------



## Shawn

City Beneath The Sea - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

She Sells Sea Shells by the Slaughterhouse
Buckethead


----------



## Michael

She Will Be Loved - Maroon 5


----------



## bostjan

She
Green Day

so sue me


----------



## Roland777

NERD - She wants to move


----------



## distressed_romeo

She Moves Through the Fair; Trd. English song (metal as fuck! )


----------



## bostjan

Scarborough Fair


----------



## Shawn

Take Me To The Fair - Elvis Presley


----------



## Nik

Take Away My Pain - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Painkiller
Judas Priest


----------



## Shawn

Pain Divine - Morbid Angel


----------



## Mark. A

Slayer - Divine Intervention


----------



## Shawn

Divine - Korn


----------



## bostjan

Divine Wings of Tragedy
Symphony X


----------



## Mark. A

Hall Of The Mountain King - Savatage


----------



## Shawn

Mountain Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## Michael

Jazzmine's Song - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Shawn

Song For George - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

Song #2
Blur


----------



## Michael

Summer Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Summer Romance
Incubus


----------



## Michael

Astral Romance - Nightwish


----------



## Shawn

Goodbye To Romance - Ozzy


----------



## Metal Ken

As Good As Dead - Forbidden


----------



## Drew

Good Riddance (Time of your Life) - Green Day


----------



## Michael

Nothin' But A Good Time - Poison


----------



## Shawn

Nothin' But The Blues - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## Michael

New Blues - Joe Satriani


----------



## Shawn

Light Rain Blues - Taj Mahal


----------



## Michael

The Lightl Shine on You - Kamelot


----------



## Shawn

Shine - Collective Soul


----------



## Michael

Absence Of Light - Symphony X


----------



## bostjan

Shine on You Crazy Diamond
Pink Floyd

or

In the Light
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

Into The Light - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Light My Fire
The Doors


----------



## Michael

Wildfire - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Shawn

Wild Horses - the Rolling Stones


----------



## David

Wild Side - Motley Crue


----------



## Shawn

Wild Thing - the Troggs


----------



## David

The Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing - Joe Satriani


----------



## Michael

Move That Groove - Marcel Coenen


----------



## bostjan

Body <Movin'
Beasty Boyz


----------



## abyssalservant

Count Bodies Like Sheep to the Rhythm of the War Drums - A Perfect Circle


----------



## noodles

War - Edwin Starr


----------



## Shawn

War (The Procees) - the Cult


----------



## bostjan

Border Wars
Sepultura


----------



## Michael

Unholy Warcry - Rhapsody


----------



## bostjan

The Bird-Serpent War/Cataclysm
Symphony X


----------



## distressed_romeo

Birds of Fire: The Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Michael

Inferno (Unleash the fire) - Symphony X


----------



## bostjan

My Ass Is On Fire
Mr Bungle


----------



## Shawn

She's On Fire - Aerosmith


----------



## bostjan

Fire on High
Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)


----------



## Michael

Aces High - Arch Enemy (Preist cover)


----------



## Shawn

*Ace* Of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## abyssalservant

Captor of Sin - Slayer


----------



## metalfiend666

Original Sin - Pandora's Box


----------



## abyssalservant

Sin - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Shawn

Sin - Nuclear Assault

or

Sin City - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Nik

Paradise City - Guns N Roses


----------



## distressed_romeo

Paradise: All About Eve


----------



## abyssalservant

. . . And Justice For All - Metallica


----------



## Shawn

Justice - Nuclear Assault


----------



## Michael

Liberty Justice - Bathory


----------



## Shawn

Liberty - Steve Vai


----------



## Nik

Liberty - Duran Duran


----------



## Shawn

Liberty - Agnostic Front

[action=Shawn]won this game.[/action]


----------



## abyssalservant

For Life and Liberty - Falconer


----------



## Shawn

Man Who Shot *Liberty* Valance - James Taylor


----------



## eaeolian

Cold Shot - SRV


----------



## noodles

Shot in the Dark - Ozzy


----------



## Shawn

In The Dark - BB King


----------



## noodles

In The Evening - Led Zepplin


----------



## Shawn

In The Night - Helloween


----------



## David

Starry Night - Joe Satch


----------



## garcia3441

_A hard day's night_- the Beatles


----------



## Metal Ken

The Night Has 1000 Eyes - Vital Remains


----------



## David

Electric Eye - Judas Priest


----------



## Shawn

Eye Of The Soul - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Michael

Eye To Eye - Fates Warning


----------



## Shawn

Eye Of The Beholder - Metallica


----------



## abyssalservant

The Antichrist - Slayer


----------



## Shawn

Antichrist - Sepultura


----------



## noodles

Antichrist Superstar - Marilynn Manson


----------



## eaeolian

Antichrist - Destruction


----------



## Shawn

King Antichrist - Dark Funeral


----------



## Metal Ken

Antichristian Phenomenon - Behemoth


----------



## Shawn

Flame Of The Antichrist - Onslaught


----------



## Metal Ken

Dechristianize - Vital Remains


----------



## Shawn

Sister Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## Metal Ken

Christ Denied - Deicide.


----------



## Michael

Denial - Sevendust


----------



## Metal Ken

Denial of Life - Death


----------



## Shawn

Denial - Prong


----------



## Metal Ken

Return to Heaven Denied - Labyrinth.


----------



## Michael

Punish My Heaven - Dark Tranquility


----------



## Shawn

Left Of Heaven - Handsome


----------



## bostjan

Heaven Inside You
AIC


----------



## metalfiend666

bostjan said:


> Heaven Inside You
> AIC


 
Erm, It's Heaven *Beside* You.

Heaven is a Place on Earth - Belinda Carlisle.

Sorry, first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Metal Ken

Scorched Earth - Wardog


----------



## Nik

Letters from the Earth - Black Sabbath


----------



## bostjan

Oops, sorry, I guess I was half awake.

If the Earth was a Woman
Neil Haverstick


----------



## Michael

An Earth Dweller's Return - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Point Of Know *Return* - Kansas


----------



## bostjan

Point of No Return
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## Shawn

Point Of No Return - Duran Duran


----------



## Metal Ken

Fractal Point- Atheist


----------



## Shawn

Boiling Point - Obituary


----------



## Michael

Point Of View - Fates Warning


----------



## Shawn

Getting To The Point - Electric Light Orchestra (E.L.O)


----------



## Metal Ken

Hallowed Point - SLayer


----------



## DSS3

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Maiden/Cradle


----------



## Shawn

Hallowed Be My Name - Alice Cooper


----------



## garcia3441

_A horse with no name_- America


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _A horse with no name_- America


Great tune. Great band.  ^

I've Got A Name - Jim Croce


----------



## garcia3441

_The name game_- Shirley Ellis

(My metal cred. is down the tubes.)


----------



## Metal Ken

Praise the Name Of Satan - Akercocke


----------



## Michael

In The Name Of God - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## garcia3441

_God save the queen_- Sex Pistols


----------



## Michael

In The Name of God - Dream Theater


----------



## Metal Ken

Enemy Of God - Kreator


----------



## Michael

God of Our Own Divinity - Morbid Angel


----------



## Metal Ken

God Of Emptiness- Morbid Angel


----------



## Michael

Poison God Machine - Nevermore


----------



## Shawn

Violent Machine - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Church of the Machine
Symphony X


----------



## garcia3441

_Church of the poison mind_- Culture Club


----------



## bostjan

Universal Mind
Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Shawn

My Mind's Eye - Handsome


----------



## Michael

Open Your Eyes - Divinefire


----------



## bostjan

Evil Eye
Rising Force


----------



## Shawn

Evil Eye - Alcatrazz

or

Evil Eye - Bill Idol


----------



## bostjan

Evil Dead
Death


----------



## Michael

Staring Through The Eyes Of The Dead - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## bostjan

Dead Eyes (See No Future)
Arch Enemy


----------



## abyssalservant

Show No Mercy - Slayer


----------



## Shawn

Show No Mercy - W.A.S.P


----------



## Nik

Expect No Mercy - Nazareth


----------



## abyssalservant

No Quarter - Tool (Led Zeppelin cover)


----------



## eaeolian

Quarter to Three - Gary US Bonds


----------



## bostjan

Three Blind Mice
traditional


----------



## Michael

Blinded - Evergrey


----------



## Shawn

Blinded By The Light - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bostjan

Blind
Korn


----------



## Nik

Blind Faith - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Faith
George Michael


----------



## Shawn

Blind Faith - Kreator


----------



## bostjan

Faith
Limp Bizkit


----------



## Shawn

Faith - The Cure


----------



## abyssalservant

New Faith - Slayer


----------



## bostjan

New Skies
Twist of Fate


----------



## Michael

A New Level - Pantera


----------



## bostjan

New Skin
Incubus


----------



## garcia3441

_In this skin_- Jessica Simpson


----------



## Shawn

In This Place - Robin Trower


----------



## bostjan

You Like This Face?
Buckethead


----------



## Michael

Facing the Unknown - Magnitude Nine


----------



## bostjan

The Unkown Soldier
The Doors


----------



## garcia3441

_Travelin' soldier_- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Shawn

Travelin' Band - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## bostjan

Band on the Run
Wings


----------



## Steve

_Run, Run Away_ - Slade


----------



## bostjan

Run Like Hell
Pink Floyd


----------



## eaeolian

Hell Is For Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## bostjan

eaeolian said:


> Hell Is For Children - Pat Benatar



That's a pretty fucked up song title for Pat Benetar.


Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## noodles

bostjan said:


> That's a pretty fucked up song title for Pat Benetar.



It came from a newspaper headline. It was an article about a child abuse case.

We Belong to the Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## eaeolian

bostjan said:


> That's a pretty fucked up song title for Pat Benetar.



It's a pretty fucked up song:

They cry in the dark, so you cant see their tears
They hide in the light, so you cant see their fears
Forgive and forget, all the while
Love and pain become one and the same
In the eyes of a wounded child
Because hell
Hell is for children
And you know that their little lives can become such a mess
Hell
Hell is for children
And you shouldnt have to pay for your love with your bones and your flesh

Its all so confusing, this brutal abusing
They blacken your eyes, and then apologize
Youre daddys good girl, and dont tell mommy a thing
Be a good little boy, and youll get a new toy
Tell grandma you fell off the swing

Because hell
Hell is for children
And you know that their little lives can become such a mess
Hell
Hell is for children
And you shouldnt have to pay for your love with your bones and your flesh

No, hell is for children

Oh, and:
Night Falls Forever - Digital Ruin



noodles said:


> We Belong to the Night - Pat Benatar



Heh. I get a good kick out of every time I see that song mentioned, or hear it played, since Eric Lowen, one of the writers, really needs the income.

Night of the Unborn - Mercyful Fate


----------



## bostjan

Screaming in the Night
Krokus

-That PB song is pretty much like on old school Metallica song.


----------



## Michael

Still Of The Night - Whitesnake


----------



## DangerousTacos

Night Flight
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Michael

Secrets Of Flight - Sun Caged


----------



## bostjan

Flight of the Bumblebee
Jennifer Batten


----------



## Shawn

Flight - the Rolling Stones


----------



## bostjan

The Flight of Icarus
Iron Maiden


----------



## Nik

Flight Over Rio - Al Di Meola


----------



## bostjan

Somewhere, Over the Rainbow
Judy Garland


----------



## Michael

The Haunting (Somewhere in Time) - Kamelot


----------



## garcia3441

_Somewhere over the rainbow_- Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## bostjan

Somewhere over the Slaughterhouse
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Somewhere over the rainbow_- Deep Purple


----------



## bostjan

Bloody Rainbow Spiraling Sherbert Scoop
Buckethead


----------



## garcia3441

_Somewhere over the rainbow_- Metallica


----------



## Michael

*Over* The Hills and Far Away - Nightwish


----------



## bostjan

Run to the Hills
Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Over The Hills & Far Away - Gary Moore

or

Run To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## bostjan

Fadeaway
Laika and the Cosmonauts


----------



## garcia3441

_Fade to black_- Jay Z


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Fadeaway
> Laika and the Cosmonauts


Fade Away - Bruce Springsteen


garcia3441 said:


> _Idiots are taking over_- NOFX


Bandits Taking Over - Wailing Souls


----------



## Michael

> Fade Away - Bruce Springsteen



Withering Away - Kalmah


----------



## Shawn

Mawdyson said:


> Withering Away - Kalmah


Withering Heights - Leeway


----------



## garcia3441

_Such great heights_- The Postal Service


----------



## Michael

Greater Day - Vince LuPone


----------



## Mark. A

Stabwound - Necrophagist


----------



## Shawn

Back*stab*bers - The O' Jays

or

Wound - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## abyssalservant

*Back*street Kids - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

*Back*door Man - The Doors.


----------



## Michael

Back To The Worms - Cryptopsy


----------



## Dormant

Back in Time - Huey Lewis & the News


----------



## bostjan

Piece of Time
Atheist


----------



## Shawn

Piece Of Mind - Boston


----------



## Michael

Peice Of Mind - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Shawn

Piece Of Your Action - Motley Crue


----------



## metalfiend666

Piece of the Action - Sweet


----------



## DelfinoPie

Piece of Me - Skidrow


----------



## Shawn

Falling To *Piece*s - Faith No More


----------



## Nik

Falling - Pain of Salvation


----------



## eaeolian

Falling Away - Mordred


----------



## jacksonknox27

we're not gonna fall - children of bodom


----------



## Shawn

We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## abyssalservant

Ai*n't* My Bitch - Metallica


----------



## bostjan

My Sharona
The Knack


----------



## Michael

My Land - Sonata Arctica


----------



## Steve

Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Shawn

Love Or Confusion - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## bostjan

I Love Rock and Roll
Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Shawn

I Love To Rock & Roll - Canned Heat


----------



## bostjan

Rock and Roll
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

Rock & Roll All Nite - Kiss


----------



## bostjan

Rock and Young
Happy Family


----------



## Michael

I Wanna Rock - Twisted Sister


----------



## bostjan

I Wanna Be Sedated
The Ramones


----------



## Michael

Sedation - Sun Caged


----------



## b3n

My minds Sedate - Shihad


----------



## Shawn

My Mind's Eye - Handsome


----------



## Dive-Baum

Eye of the Beholder-Metallica (When they Didn't Suck)


----------



## Shawn

^

Eye Of The Soul - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## eaeolian

Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Darkemperor

The Trivial Paroxysm-Becoming The Archetype


----------



## Cetanu

The Nephilim Rising- Behemoth


----------



## tehk

The Rising - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Michael

House Of The Rising Sun - Eagles


----------



## bostjan

God of the Sun
Racer X


----------



## Michael

Dance Of The Monster Gods - Rob Johnson


----------



## Shawn

Gila *Monster* - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Some Kind of Monster
Metallica


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

Some Like It Hot - Power Station

Hot Stuff - Donna Summers

mmmmmm i had to


----------



## Shawn

Hot For Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

For Far Too Long - All Shall Perish


----------



## bostjan

Long Way Home
Supertramp


----------



## Michael

Home - Sun Caged


----------



## bostjan

Home
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Home - Allan Holdsworth.


----------



## Michael

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynard Skynard


----------



## Shawn

Alabama Getaway - Grateful Dead


----------



## Michael

The Getaway Plan - Funeral For A Freind

or

Getaway Car - Audioslave


----------



## bostjan

Cars
Gary Neuman


----------



## Michael

Cars - Fear Factory


----------



## Shawn

Used Cars - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Chris

Used to Love Her - Guns N' Roses

lol: 406 pages, and the dude that started this thread has only 3 posts, ever)


----------



## Metal Ken

For the Love Of God - Vai


----------



## Chris

God Hates Us All - Slayer


----------



## Metal Ken

God Gives Head In Heaven - Aeon


----------



## Shawn

Un*heaven*ly Skies - Incantation


----------



## David

Heaven - Warrant


----------



## Metal Ken

Heaven is a Lie - Lacuna Coil


----------



## Michael

The Answer Lies Within - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Silent Within - Steve Vai


----------



## eaeolian

Beyond Within - Nevermore


----------



## Shawn

Beyond - Athiest


----------



## eaeolian

Beyond the Black - Metal Church


----------



## Shawn

Beyond The Gray Sky - 311


----------



## giannifive

Up in the Sky - Satriani

Word Up - Cameo


----------



## Shawn

*Up*town Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## David

Goodbye Girl - Hootie and the Blowfish.


----------



## Michael

Goodbye To Romance - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Shawn

Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## eaeolian

Goodbye Pork Pie Hat - Jeff Beck


----------



## Shawn

Good one. ^

Goodbye - Stabbing Westward


----------



## abyssalservant

Goodby Blue Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## Shawn

Blue Sky - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## b3n

Blue Powder - Vai


----------



## Shawn

Flying In A Blue Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Dream Evil
Dio


----------



## Shawn

Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Evil Eye
Rising Force


----------



## Shawn

Eye Of The Soul - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## garcia3441

_Eye of the tiger_- Survivor


----------



## bostjan

Eye of the Beholder
Metallica


----------



## garcia3441

_Eyes without a face_- Billy Idol


----------



## Shawn

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## b3n

Behind blue eyes - The Who (yeah that's right, not the limp dick cover)


----------



## Nik

Snake Eyes - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## garcia3441

_Behind Blue eyes_- Limp Bizkit


----------



## Spoongirl

Meshuggah - Inside what's within behind


----------



## Shawn

Inside - Toad The Wet Sprocket


----------



## evil

Shawn said:


> Inside - Toad The Wet Sprocket



Deep Inside
Incubus


----------



## bostjan

Knee Deep in Blood I Wade
Visceral Evisceration.


----------



## JPMDan

Soulfly - I and I


----------



## Shawn

*I* Would Love To - Steve Vai


----------



## garcia3441

_Would_- Alice in Chains


----------



## Shawn

I Wish You Would - Eric Clapton


----------



## bostjan

Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd


----------



## Shawn

To Wish Impossible Things - The Cure


----------



## bostjan

The Thing That Should Not Be
Metallica


----------



## Shawn

The Thing That Should Not Be - Primus


----------



## JPMDan

Amorphis - Sign from the North Side


----------



## Shawn

Sign Of The Southern Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## JPMDan

Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill


----------



## bostjan

The Great Debate
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Alexander The Great - Iron Maiden


----------



## JPMDan

Devil Driver - Driving Down The Darkness


----------



## Shawn

Driving At Night - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Screamin' in the Night
Krokus


----------



## noodles

Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Michael

Into the Night - Racer X


----------



## Shawn

Into The Light - Joe Satriani.


----------



## bostjan

In The Light
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Shawn

Prince Of Light - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Absence of Light
symphony X


----------



## D-EJ915

As I Lay Dying - Confined


----------



## JPMDan

bostjan said:


> Absence of Light
> symphony X



Crossbreed - Saints of Grey

D-EJ915, where the hell did you get that title from it doesn't match bostjan's


----------



## Michael

New Breed - Fear Factory


----------



## Mark. A

Hate*breed*er - Children of Bodom


----------



## bostjan

oops you matched a song with a band-

oops i posted slow


----------



## Spoongirl

Meshuggah - Future BREED Machine


----------



## JPMDan

Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun


----------



## bostjan

Church of the Machine
Symphony X


----------



## JPMDan

Otep - House of Secrets


----------



## bostjan

Somewhere Over the Slaughterhouse
Buckethead


----------



## JPMDan

Testament - Over The Wall


----------



## bostjan

Another Brick in the Wall Part III
Pink Floyd


----------



## JPMDan

Darkest Hour - Another Reason


----------



## bostjan

Never Been Any Reason
Head East


----------



## Michael

...To Find a Reason - Magnitude Nine


----------



## JPMDan

Deftones - Back to School


----------



## bostjan

School's Out
Alice Cooper


----------



## JPMDan

Slipknot - Spit It Out


----------



## bostjan

Out of the Ashes
Symphony X


----------



## JPMDan

Lamb of God - Ashes of the wake


----------



## bostjan

Awakenings
Symphony X


----------



## JPMDan

Godsmack - Awake


----------



## bostjan

Stayed Awake All Night
Krokus


----------



## JPMDan

Godsmack - Stay Away From Me


----------



## bostjan

Stay
Lisa Loeb


----------



## JPMDan

Korn - Here to Stay


----------



## bostjan

Here I Go Again (On My Own)
Whitesnake


----------



## JPMDan

Lamb of God - What I've become


----------



## bostjan

What If&#8230;?
Control Denied


----------



## JPMDan

Chevelle - Wonder what's next?


----------



## Shawn

Sacred Wonder - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## JPMDan

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## bostjan

Another Brick in the Wall Part II
Pink Floyd


----------



## Shawn

Another Day - Armored Saint


----------



## bostjan

Another Day
Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Another Night - Aretha Franklin


----------



## bostjan

Children of the Night
Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

Shame On The Night - Dio

or

Night People - Dio


----------



## bostjan

People Get Ready
Jeff Beck Group


----------



## Spoongirl

People are people - A perfect circle

ps: woops


----------



## bostjan

Perfect People
Pennywise


----------



## Shawn

Day After Day - Badfinger


----------



## bostjan

Deliteful Dayz
Jim Morris Band


----------



## Shawn

Last Dayz - *ONYX*


----------



## bostjan

The Last Ride of the Bozomobile
Buckethead


----------



## Nik

The Last in Line - Dio


----------



## bostjan

End of the Line
Arch Enemy


----------



## Shawn

End Complete - Obituary


----------



## bostjan

Endless
Unearth


----------



## David

Last - NIN


----------



## JPMDan

Black Dahlia Murder - When the last Grave has emptied


----------



## Shawn

Digging The Grave - Faith No More


----------



## JPMDan

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## Shawn

Dig In - Neil Diamond


----------



## JPMDan

Trivium - Dying in your arms.


----------



## bostjan

In My Time of Dying
Led Zeppelin


----------



## JPMDan

Amorphis - The Lost Name of God


----------



## Metal Ken

God is a Lie - Hypocrisy


----------



## JPMDan

Otep - God is a gun


----------



## bostjan

Love Gun
Kiss


----------



## JPMDan

Trivium - A gun shot to the head of trepidation


----------



## bostjan

Buckethead's Toy Store
Buckethead


----------



## JPMDan

Aerosmith - Toys in the attic


----------



## Shawn

Toys - the Bee Gees


----------



## JPMDan

Gwar - War Toy


----------



## bostjan

Border Wars
Sepultura


----------



## JPMDan

Otep - Warhead


----------



## Shawn

War - Edwin Star


----------



## Rick

This Is War-Ill Nino.


----------



## bostjan

War Pigs
Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

Pigs - Cypress Hill


----------



## JPMDan

Green Jelly - Three Little Pigs


----------



## Shawn

Three Sheets To The Wind - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Rick

Three Strange Days-School of Fish


----------



## Dormant

Fell On Black Days - Soundgarden


----------



## Shawn

Dormant said:


> Fell On Black Days - Soundgarden


If I *Fell* - The Beatles

or

*Black* Bird - The Beatles

or

Hard *Day*'s Night - The Beatles


----------



## JPMDan

are we supposed to be doing one song only?


----------



## Shawn

Alright....one song. I'll choose the best out of those 3. 

Black Bird - The Beatles


----------



## JPMDan

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Shawn

Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## Dormant

*Come *Together - The Beatles


----------



## bostjan

I Come in Peace
Buckethead


----------



## Dormant

Rust In *Peace* ... Solaris - Megadeth


----------



## Shawn

Peace Sells...But Who's Buying? - Megadeth


----------



## bostjan

She Sells Sea Shells by the Slaughterhouse
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

City Beneath The *Sea* - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## bostjan

Suffragette City
Bowie


----------



## Shawn

Big City Nights - Scorpions


----------



## bostjan

Night of the Slunk
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Lonely In The Night - Eric Johnson


----------



## bostjan

Screaming in the Night
Krokus


----------



## JPMDan

Arch Enemy - Behind The Smile


----------



## Rick

Behind Blue Eyes/The Who


----------



## JPMDan

Eiffel 65 - Blue


----------



## Shawn

Carolina Blue - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## Metal Ken

Blue Blood - X


----------



## bostjan

Bloody Rainbow Spiraling Sherbert Scoop
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Rainbow In The Dark - Dio


----------



## bostjan

Dark Eyes (Gypsy Anthem)
Django Reinhardt


----------



## JPMDan

Soulfly - The Dark Ages


----------



## Shawn

Shot In The Dark - Ozzy Osbourne 

Jake E. Lee =


----------



## bostjan

Hey Man Nice Shot
Filter


----------



## Shawn

Hey Stoopid - Alice Cooper


----------



## bostjan

Hey Ya
Outkast


----------



## Shawn

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Hey Good Lookin
Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Shawn

Hey Bulldog - The Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Colorado Bulldog
Paul Gilbert


----------



## Shawn

Bulldog - Ventures


----------



## bostjan

Hair of the Dog
Nazareth


----------



## Shawn

Sister Golden Hair - America


----------



## bostjan

Sister Christian
Night Ranger


----------



## Shawn

Sisters - Steve Vai


----------



## bostjan

Little Sister
Elvis


----------



## JPMDan

Bob Marley - Three Little Birds


----------



## Makelele

Nighttime Birds - The Gathering


----------



## JPMDan

Kenny Rogers - Daytime Friends Nighttime Lovers


----------



## bostjan

Friends
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Dormant

With a Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Help!
The Beatles


----------



## Shawn

Help Me - Johnny Winter


----------



## bostjan

Me So Horny
2 Live Crew


----------



## Shawn

Don't Throw Your Love On *Me So* Strong - Albert King


----------



## bostjan

Help Me
Buckethead


----------



## Shawn

Help Me, Rhonda - the Beach Boys


----------



## bostjan

Love Me Tender
Elvis


----------



## Shawn

Love Me - Bee Gees


----------



## bostjan

Love Fool
The Cardigans


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Love Fool
> The Cardigans


Good tune! ^

Fool In Love - Etta James


----------



## bostjan

Cool!

Gimme Good Love
Spencer Davis


----------



## Shawn

Good Lovin' - the Rascals


----------



## bostjan

Good
Better Than Ezra


----------



## Dormant

Good Times, Bad Times - Led Zeppelin


----------



## bostjan

Time of the Season
The Zombies


----------



## Dormant

Seasons in the Abyss - Slayer


----------



## bostjan

Four Seasons, Op. 8
Vivaldi


----------



## DelfinoPie

Seasons in the Abyss - Slayer

[Edit: damn these new pages.]

Erm

Change of Seasons - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

Seasons - America


----------



## bostjan

Man for All Seasons
Billy Idol


----------



## Shawn

Seasons - Sevendust


----------



## Dormant

Seasons - Chris Cornell


----------



## Shawn

Seasons - Life Of Agony


----------



## JPMDan

Crossbreed - Seasons


----------



## Dive-Baum

Once upon the Cross-Deicide


----------



## Shawn

Behind The Crooked Cross - Slayer


----------



## Rick

Left Behind-Slipknot


----------



## bostjan

Left Behind
Khereb


----------



## Dormant

bostjan said:


> Left Behind
> Khereb



Hey! No fair! That's your band! It's a licence to make up song names!  

I like the new set up on your myspace though. Cool stuff. 

Anyway:

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## bostjan

Aww, that's no fun. Not like I made up the name of it just for this thread. And plus, it got you to look at my myspace. 

Evil Eye
Rising Force


----------



## Nik

Electric Eye - Judas Priest


----------



## Dormant

bostjan said:


> Aww, that's no fun. Not like I made up the name of it just for this thread. And plus, it got you to look at my myspace.
> Evil Eye
> Rising Force



 

I call Shenanigans! 

Am I Evil? - Metallica


----------



## bostjan

Dormant said:


> I call Shenanigans!
> Eye of the Beholder - Metallica



All right, fine, I'll get the broom. 

The Eyes of Medusa
Symphony X


----------



## Dormant

bostjan said:


> All right, fine, I'll get the broom.
> The Eyes of Medusa
> Symphony X



Thanks for the clean up!

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## bostjan

1000 Eyes
Death


----------



## Nik

Dormant said:


> I call Shenanigans!
> Am I Evil? - Metallica



What, are my posts invisible? I should be calling shenanigans  

Eyes on the Horizon - Brazen Abbot


----------



## Shawn

Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## bostjan

Hunger Strike
Estradasphere


----------



## Shawn

Hunger Strike - Temple Of The Dog


----------



## Dive-Baum

Stay Hungry--Twisted Sister


----------



## Shawn

Hungry - Eric Clapton


----------



## Dormant

Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran lol


----------



## Shawn

Dormant said:


> Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran lol


Good tune ^.

Heard You Cry Like A Wolf - Trevor Rabin


----------



## Spoongirl

The Cry of Mankind - My Dying Bride


----------



## bostjan

Don't Cry
GNR


----------



## Nik

Cry No More - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Metal Ken

No Name Above The Names - Zyklon


----------



## bostjan

Revolution is My Name
Pantera


----------



## Nik

My Humps - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Shawn

My Mind's Eye - Handsome


----------



## bostjan

Universal Mind
Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## Shawn

Mind Beside Itself: Erotomania - Dream Theater


----------



## bostjan

Heaven Beside You
Alice in Chains

I think I got the title right this time


----------



## Shawn

Heaven's On Fire - Kiss


----------



## bostjan

Fire Woman
The Cult

 my weakness, I love that fucking song&#8230;heh


----------



## JPMDan

Dokken - Into the Fire


----------



## bostjan

Into the dimentia
Symphopny X

(first song first CD)


----------



## Shawn

Into The Light - Joe Satriani 



bostjan said:


> Fire Woman
> The Cult
> my weakness, I love that fucking songheh


You're not the only one that likes that song.


----------



## Nik

Into the Void - Black Sabbath

Best Sabbath tune ever IMO...


----------



## bostjan

Into the Mystic
Van Morrison

 glad I'm not the only one who likes Firewoman


----------



## Shawn

bostjan said:


> Into the Mystic
> Van Morrison
> glad I'm not the only one who likes Firewoman


I love that song. I remember back in 2001 or so, our band covered it briefly and sadly enough, we decided not to play it. I thought it was cool and I still want to do it. I will talk them into doing it, it's a great tune. 

Into The Night - Ace Frehley


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Majesty of the Night Sky: Emperor


----------



## Nik

The Great Gig In the Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## distressed_romeo

Painted Skies: Crimson Glory


----------



## Nik

Peruvian Skies - Dream Theater


----------



## Dormant

Skies of Millenium Night - Sikth


----------



## steve777

New Millenium - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

New Day - Joe Satriani


----------



## Steve

_Day Tripper_ - The Beatles


----------



## bostjan

Another Day
Dream Theater

(keeping true to the bombardment of Dream Theater songs)


----------



## Shawn

Another Day - Armored Saint


----------



## bostjan

Deliteful Dayz
Jim Morris Band


----------



## Shawn

Last Dayz - ONYX


----------



## Steve

_Mary Jane's Last Dance_ - Tom Petty


----------



## bostjan

The Danse of Tosho and Slavi/Randy's Desert Adventure
Estradasphere


----------



## Shawn

Desert Rose - Eric Johnson


----------



## Steve

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## Shawn

Every Day I Have The Blues - Albert King


----------



## Steve

Day after Day - Badfinger


----------



## bostjan

Hero of the Day
Metallica


----------



## Shawn

New Year's Day - U2


----------



## bostjan

New Skies
Twist of Fate


----------



## Shawn

New Sensation - INXS


----------



## Nik

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

World In A World - Vio-Lence


----------



## bostjan

Other Worlds
Neil Haverstick


----------



## Shawn

[action=Shawn]thinks that Bostjan knows his music trivia. [/action] [action=Shawn] has over 600 posts in this thread but thinks Bostjan has him beat. [/action]

You're My World - Joe Satriani


----------



## bostjan

Yeah, but I've been called into suspicion twice.

We Are the World
USA for Africa


----------



## Shawn

We Are The Champions - Queen


----------



## bostjan

We're Not Gonna Take It
Twisted Sister


----------



## Roland777

Ohio Players - It's all over


----------



## Makelele

Over Now - Alíce in Chains


----------



## XEN

Over my head - King's X


----------



## Roland777

Mnemic - Overdose in the hall of fame


----------



## Shawn

Overdose - AC/DC


----------



## bostjan

Over the Hills and Far Away
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Rick

Run to the Hills/Iron Maiden


----------



## bostjan

Run Like Hell
Pink Floyd


----------



## Rick

Highway to Hell-AC/DC


----------



## Nik

Legions of Hell - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## Shawn

Legions - Savatage


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

legion immortal - jag panzer


(listeneing to it now  )


----------



## Roland777

Evanescence - my immortal.


----------



## Rick

My Ruin/Sevendust


----------



## Roland777

Röyksopp - Follow my ruin


----------



## Nik

Follow the Sign - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## Roland777

The Berzerker - Follow me


----------



## steve777

I Will Follow - U2


----------



## Shawn

I Will Follow - Fear Factory


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - I


----------



## Michael

I Am Death - Dungeon


----------



## Roland777

Static-X - I am


----------



## Shawn

I am - Candiria


----------



## Nik

As I Am - Dream Theater


----------



## Shawn

I am - Dio


----------



## Nik

I Am a Viking - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Shawn

I am Become Death - Joe Satriani


----------



## b3n

Creeping death - Metallica


----------



## Roland777

Meshuggah - In death is death


----------



## Shawn

Death From Above - Anthrax


----------



## abyssalservant

Death Metal - Vader


----------



## Nik

Kings of Metal - Manowar

or 

Metal Daze - Manowar

or 

Metal Warriors - Manowar

...lol there's so many of these...


----------



## abyssalservant

Hey, don't steal my teacher's old band . . . 
Heavy Metal Jesus - Dream Evil


----------



## Nik

Heavy Duty - Spinal Tap


----------



## abyssalservant

The Gods Made Heavy Metal - Manowar


----------



## Shawn

Dinner Music Of The Gods - Al DiMeola


----------



## huber

Metal Gods - Judas Priest


----------



## metalfiend666

The Book of Heavy Metal - Dream Evil


----------



## Shawn

Heavy Metal (Is The Law) - Helloween


----------



## Nik

Breaking the Law -Judas Priest


----------



## Dormant

Breaking the Girl - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## garcia3441

_Beaking the chains_- Dokken


----------



## Roland777

Propellerheads - Spy*break*


----------



## Makelele

Heroin Breakfast - Freak Kitchen


----------



## Roland777

Deep blue something - Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## Shawn

Breakfast - Blues Traveler


----------



## steve777

Break Like The Wind - Spinal Tap


----------



## Nik

Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## Shawn

^ good tune

Ride Like the Wind - Christopher Cross


----------



## steve777

Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd


----------



## Shawn

Run To You - Bryan Adams 

one of my favorite 80s tunes.


----------



## Dormant

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Run To Me - Bee Gees


----------



## steve777

Don't Leave Me Now - Pink Floyd


----------



## Nik

Can I use my own band's songs, cause then I'd say "Leave it All Behind"  

Otherwise, here ya go:

Don't Eat The Yellow Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## Dormant

Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## Shawn

Blind - Korn


----------



## Metal Ken

Blind Faith - Kreator


----------



## Naren

Blind Bleeding The Blind - Carcass


----------



## Shawn

Bleeding - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Naren

Bleed Black - AFI


----------



## Metal Ken

Bleeding the False - Aeon

_There will be blood...everywhere! _


----------



## Naren

False Idols - Unearth


----------



## Shawn

False - Sepultura


----------



## Spoongirl

The rebellion against the false god - Melektaus

(Chilean Death Metal  )


----------



## garcia3441

_God is here tonight_- Beat Farmers


----------



## Veronica

Good God - KoRn


----------



## garcia3441

_Good Vibrations_- Beach Boys


----------



## Shawn

Good To Me - Eric Johnson


----------



## No ConeSS

Learning to Live - Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

'Livin' on a prayer'- Bon Jovi


----------



## Mykie

"Red On White" - Stabbing Westward

(a band from Chicago)


----------



## JPMDan

Crossbreed - Painted Red


----------



## Mykie

"The Red" - Chevelle

(yet another band from Chicago)


----------



## JPMDan

Cold - It happens all the time


----------



## Mykie

"The End of All Things to Come" - Mudvayne

(close to Chicago band)


----------



## JPMDan

Deicide - Once upon the cross


----------



## Mykie

"whiskey on the Rocks" AC/DC


----------



## Shawn

Love On The Rocks - Neil Diamond


----------



## Spoongirl

Love, hate, love - Alice in chains


----------



## metalfiend666

Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Michael

Ghost Love Score - Nightwish


----------



## garcia3441

'Love You'- Jack Ingram


----------



## Shawn

Love Me Do - the Beatles


----------



## JPMDan

Nothingface - American Love


----------



## Dormant

Love - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Spoongirl

Where's the love - Black eyed peas


----------



## Michael

No Love Lost - Carcass


----------



## Shawn

This Love - Pantera


----------



## Michael

This Was My Life - Megadeth


----------



## 2powern

Lust For Life-Marty Friedman


----------



## garcia3441

'Lust for life'- James Newell Osterberg, Jr. (AKA Iggy Pop)


----------



## Michael

Life - End Theory


----------



## garcia3441

'Bring me to life'- Evanescence


----------



## 2powern

"Down To Mexico"-Paul Gilbert


----------



## garcia3441

'Mexican Radio'- Wall of Voodoo


----------



## garcia3441

'Turn the radio off'- Reel Big Fish


----------



## steve777

Spirit of Radio - Rush


----------



## Nik

The Spirit Carries On - Dream Theater


----------



## 2powern

Carry on my wayward son-Kansas


----------



## garcia3441

'Fortunate Son'- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Nik

Seventh Son of a Seventh Son - Iron Maiden


----------



## 2powern

Sacrificed Sons-Dream Theater


----------



## Michael

Sacrifice - Racer X


----------



## garcia3441

'(Flesh & Blood) Sacrifice'- Poison


----------



## Michael

My Sacrifice - Creed


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

sacrifice theory - afi


----------



## Shawn

The Big Band Theory - Parliament


----------



## Dormant

Shawn said:


> The Big Band Theory - Parliament



Fucking great song! Loves me some Parliament and Funkadelic. 

Big Me - Foo Fighters


----------



## Shawn

Big Bad Moon - Joe Satriani


----------



## 2powern

Bad Horsie -God


----------



## Shawn

*Hors*e With No Name - America 

Song was written about the Mojave Desert. Chris, I see you went by there.


----------



## steve777

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Shawn

Without You - Motley Crue


----------



## steve777

Without Warning - Dokken


----------



## 2powern

Without Judgement-Death


----------



## Dormant

A Fair Judgement - Opeth


----------



## Naren

Call To Judgement - Unearth


----------



## Shawn

Judgement Night - Biohazard with Onyx


----------



## 2powern

Night Crawler-Judas Priest


----------



## steve777

Night Train - Guns and Roses


----------



## 2powern

Freight Train-Nitro

CHEESE.


----------



## Shawn

A Train Of Angels - Joe Satriani


----------



## Dormant

Angels Don't Kill - Children of Bodom


----------



## Naren

Angel Of Death - Slayer


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

Angels Cry - Angra


----------



## Naren

Angel's Son - Sevendust


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

Son Et Lumiere - The Mars Volta


----------



## Naren

Been A Son - Nirvana


----------



## Michael

Sons Of Northern Darkness - Immortal


----------



## Naren

Northern Comfort - Children Of Bodom


----------



## Michael

Beyond The North Waves - Immortal


----------



## Dormant

Waves - Guthrie Govan


----------



## Shawn

Waves - Phish


----------



## Naren

Coldplay - Crest of Waves 

(I hate Coldplay)


----------



## Shawn

Head Above The Waves - The Babys


----------



## 2powern

Rise Above-Black Flag


----------



## Shawn

Spirits Rise - Vince Lupone


----------



## metalfiend666

Arise - Sepultura


----------



## Shawn

Find The Arise - Obituary


----------



## garcia3441

_Top of the Pops_- The Smithereens


----------



## Michael

Under *The* Moon - Edguy


----------



## garcia3441

_Bark at the moon_- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## XEN

Big Bad _Moon_ - Satch


----------



## JPMDan

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch


----------



## garcia3441

_Bad Moon Rising_- C.C.R.


----------



## XEN

Rising Force - YJM


----------



## Shawn

House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## metalfiend666

Don't Let the Sun go Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## Michael

Sun Caged - Sun Caged


----------



## 2powern

Dead Sun-Crowbar


----------



## garcia3441

_Sun Arise_- Alice Cooper


----------



## Spoongirl

Black hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

Black Black Heart - David Usher


----------



## Nik

Black Night - Deep Purple


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

Night Of The Black Wyvern - Utopia Banished


----------



## Shawn

Night People - Dio


----------



## Michael

Into The Night - Racer X


----------



## Shawn

Night Songs - Cinderella


----------



## 2powern

When the Night Falls-Iced Earth


----------



## Michael

Demon Of The Fall - Opeth


----------



## ScubaSteve1717

Fall From Grace - Morbid Angel


----------



## Seedawakener

Far off grace - vanden plas


----------



## Makelele

Grace for Succession - Extol


----------



## Seedawakener

Succession of witches - Nobuo Uematsu (final fantasy viii)


----------



## Shawn

Witches Promise - Jethro Tull


----------



## JoryGriffin

Witchcraft - Frank Sinatra?


----------



## Shawn

Witch Hunt - Rush


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Of Gorgons Spawned by Witchcraft - Naglfar


----------



## Shawn

Breeding The Spawn - Suffocation


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

The Gaping Lotus Expirience - Tool


----------



## Dormant

Lotus Feet - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Lotus Feet - John McLaughlin

or

Lotus Feel - John McLaughlin


----------



## Dormant

Hate to Feel - Alice In Chains


----------



## Naren

I Hate Everything - The Suicide Machines


----------



## distressed_romeo

Everything Dies: Type O Negative


----------



## zimbloth

She Dies - Draconian


----------



## Shawn

She Came in Through the Bathroom Window - The Beatles


----------



## Dormant

Through the Never - Metallica


----------



## Shawn

Never - Heart


----------



## Nik

Never Enough - Dream Theater

^ Freakin' amazing instrumental section on this tune.


----------



## garcia3441

_A Little ain't enough_- David Lee Roth


----------



## metalfiend666

Little Wing - Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## Michael

Caught In A Web - Dream Theater


----------



## garcia3441

_Caught in a dream_- Alice Cooper

"Well I'm runnin' through the world
With a gun in my back
Tryin' to catch a ride in that Cadillac
Thought that I was livin'
But you can't never tell
What I thought was heaven
Turned out to be hell"


----------



## JoryGriffin

Lifting Shadows Off a Dream - Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

Dream of Mirrors - Iron Maiden


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

the mirror - dream theater


----------



## Shawn

In The Mirror - Kiss


----------



## OzzyC

the test that stumped them all-DT


----------



## Dormant

All Bodies - Between The Buried and Me


----------



## garcia3441

_'bodies'_- Drowning Pool


----------



## OzzyC

Bodies- The Sex Pistols



...google is a wonderful thing


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

dead bodies everywhere - korn


edit : Woo 100 posts *dances*


----------



## Shawn

Dead Or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Nik

Alive in an Ultra World - Steve Vai


----------



## Shawn

Ultra Zone - Steve Vai


----------



## Emperoff

Shadow Zone - Static-X


----------



## OzzyC

stay in shadow -finger 11


----------



## Shawn

Don't Stay Home - 311


----------



## OzzyC

dont stay -Linkin Park 
OR
Home -Dream Theater

take your pick


----------



## Nik

Don't Talk to Strangers - Dio


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Don't Fake This-- Chevelle
or
Don't Get Lost in Heaven-- Gorillaz


----------



## OzzyC

stairway to heaven- led zep


----------



## Gamba

Heaven And Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## OzzyC

cowboys from hell-pantera


----------



## Nik

Legions of Hell - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## OzzyC

Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence-DT


----------



## Shawn

Inner Self - Sepultura


----------



## Gamba

Self Bias Resistor - Fear Factory


----------



## Martin_777

Self Revolution - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Mr. S

Revolution is my name - Pantera


----------



## Martin_777

Hallowed Be Thy Name - Iron Maiden


----------



## OzzyC

Honor Thy Father - DT


----------



## Martin_777

Like Father, Like Son - Exodus


----------



## Shawn

Cactus_Jack said:


> Like Father, Like Son - Exodus


Good tune^. 

Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son - Iron Maiden


----------



## Drew

Son of a Gun - Nirvana.


----------



## Martin_777

Like Father, Like Gun - Annihilator


----------



## OzzyC

Like A Stone - Audioslave


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

No One Like You- The Scorpions


----------



## Gamba

I Like Big Butts - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## OzzyC

You Not Me - Dream Theater


----------



## Martin_777

Not Falling - Mudvayne


----------



## Nik

Falling - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Martin_777

Falling Fast - Testament


----------



## Shawn

Too Fast for Love - Motley Crue


----------



## Ryan

Fast Ones - Bulb <3


----------



## OzzyC

The Ones Who Help to Set the Sun - Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

Island in the Sun - Alcatrazz


----------



## Ryan

In Death is Life - Meshuggah \m/


----------



## OzzyC

Death Whispered A Lullaby - Opeth


----------



## Shawn

Death Shall Rise - Cancer


----------



## Martin_777

For They Shall Be Slain - Unleashed


----------



## Shawn

For You - Staind

For You - Chris Quigley


----------



## Martin_777

One more:

For You - My Dying Bride  

Cry For You - Andy Timmons


----------



## Shawn

Cryin' - Joe Satriani


----------



## Martin_777

Jamie's Cryin' - Van Halen


----------



## Shawn

Cryin' - Aerosmith


----------



## OzzyC

The Sky Is Crying - SRV


----------



## Spoongirl

The Gathering - The Sky People


----------



## Martin_777

Gathering Of Minds - Sodom


----------



## Mark. A

The gathering - Testament


----------



## Michael

Halcyon: *The* Heavy Silence: In Silent Rain - And Oceans

Hehe, I couldn't think of a song with Gathering in it. : P


----------



## Martin_777

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode / Lacuna Coil


----------



## OzzyC

The Silent Man - Dream Theater


----------



## Martin_777

Poor Man's Crusade - Demons And Wizards


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Simple Man- Lynard Skynard


----------



## Martin_777

In A Simple Rhyme - Van Halen


----------



## Shawn

World In A World - Vio-Lence


----------



## Martin_777

Dead Heart In A Dead World - Nevermore


----------



## Shawn

Deadset - Sevendust


----------



## Martin_777

The Ones Who Help To Set The Sun - Dream Theater


----------



## Spoongirl

Martin_777 said:


> Gathering Of Minds - Sodom



actually The Gathering is the band, The sky people is the song.

anyway:

My dying bride - Like gods of the sun


----------



## Martin_777

Food For The Gods - In Flames


----------



## This Dying Soul

Through the Fire and Flames - Dragonforce


----------



## Martin_777

Shot Down In Flames - ACDC


----------



## garcia3441

_Hold her down_- Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Shawn

garcia3441 said:


> _Hold her down_- Toad the Wet Sprocket


Good band^ 

Hold The Line - Toto 

or

Hold On Loosely - 38 Special


----------



## Michael

Flesh Hold - Fear Factory


----------



## Martin_777

Flesh And The Power It Holds - Death


----------



## Michael

The Profound Power - Windir


----------



## Martin_777

From Subterranean Throne Profound - Marduk


----------



## Shawn

Take The Throne - Hypocrisy


----------



## OzzyC

the haunting- kamelot


----------



## Spoongirl

the night he died - My dying bride


----------



## OzzyC

the grand conjuration - opeth


----------



## Michael

The Accolade - Symphony X


----------



## OzzyC

dude...your a post late 
may want to edit that


----------



## Shawn

*The* Violin Song - Tony MacAlpine


----------



## OzzyC

as stupid as this may be....
the campfire song song- spongebob squarepants episode

FTR i only know of that because my 12 year old sister is always watching that show


----------



## Shawn

Song For Life - Eric Johnson


----------



## OzzyC

the better life - 3 doors down


----------



## Spoongirl

A life astray - Cynic


----------



## Nik

Jaws of Life - John Petrucci


----------



## OzzyC

a mind beside itself - DT
late...

jaws theme song - (composer whos name has escaped me at the moment)


----------



## Shawn

Mind's Eye - DC Talk


----------



## Gamba

Life - Ocean Machine


----------



## Shawn

Life - Athiest


----------



## Spoongirl

Its my life - Bon Jovi

well, everything fucked up in this thread


----------



## Shawn

I noticed that too. 

It's My Party - Leslie Gore


----------



## OzzyC

war inside my head - DT


----------



## technomancer

War Machine - KISS

And damn your speedy posting Shawn, I was about to do Animal (Fuck Like a Beast)


----------



## Spoongirl

war - burzum


----------



## technomancer

War - Edwin Starr


----------



## Shawn

War - The Cult


----------



## Gamba

war - meshuggah


----------



## technomancer

Cult of Personality - In Living Color

Doah!


----------



## Shawn

Gamba said:


> war - meshuggah


War - Joe Satriani 

Edit:


technomancer said:


> Cult of Personality - In Living Color
> 
> Doah!


Cult - Slayer


----------



## OzzyC

i dont see how can you come up with 5 different songs with the exact same name w/o repeating the same songs ...and not think of anything else 

so...to give someone a chance to put sometihng else....i guess im repeating my last post 

war inside my head - dt


----------



## Shawn

OzzyC said:


> i dont see how can you come up with 5 different songs with the exact same name w/o repeating the same songs ...and not think of anything else
> 
> so...to give someone a chance to put sometihng else....i guess im repaeting my last post
> 
> war inside my head- dt


War...very popular song title. 

War Inside My Head - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## technomancer

Internal War - Unearth


----------



## Martin_777

War is My Sheppard - Exodus


----------



## Michael

Holy Wars - Megadeth


----------



## Martin_777

Holy Smoke - Iron Maiden


----------



## Michael

Smoke n Mirrors - Symphony X


----------



## Martin_777

Mirror Mirror - Blind Guardian / Helloween / Tankard


----------



## Raeon

Dream Of Mirrors - Iron Maiden


----------



## Martin_777

Wildest Dreams - Iron Maiden


----------



## OzzyC

when dream and day unite - DT


----------



## Martin_777

When The Night Falls - Iced Earth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fall of Seraphs: Mayhem


----------



## Martin_777

Withstand The Fall Of Time - Immortal


----------



## OzzyC

a change of seasons - DT


----------



## Martin_777

Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer


----------



## Spoongirl

*Abyss*ous - Morbid Angel

I know, it doesn't help too much but well


----------



## Martin_777

Scream From The *Abyss* - Caliban

At least we're no stuck in a dead end.


----------



## OzzyC

through the never - metallica


----------



## distressed_romeo

Never the Rainbow: Mostly Autumn


----------



## Nik

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## Spoongirl

Dark side of the moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## distressed_romeo

She Is The Dark: My Dying Bride


----------



## OzzyC

the glass prison - DT


----------



## Martin_777

Under A Glass Moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Spoongirl

broken glass - The Gathering


----------



## Martin_777

I'm Broken - Pantera


----------



## Spoongirl

I'm the bloddy earth - My dying bride


----------



## Martin_777

Bloody Blasphemy - God Dethroned


----------



## Nik

Blood Brothers - Iron Maiden


----------



## Martin_777

Sanctity of Brothers - Unearth


----------



## Spoongirl

brother - Alice in Chains


----------



## Martin_777

Brother Against Brother - Ryker's


----------



## Shawn

*Brother*s In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## Martin_777

Under Your Wings And Into Your Arms - My Dying Bride


----------



## Michael

Aphelion: Light Evanescence: Into Extinction - And Oceans


----------



## Martin_777

Catapult To Extinction - Raxer X


----------



## Michael

Countdown To Extinction - Megadeth


----------



## Martin_777

The Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## Nik

^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5Ym5g3DR1M

 



The Final Curtain - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Spoongirl

Curtains - Vintersorg


----------



## Martin_777

Black Curtains - Megadeth


----------



## Ryan

Return in Black - Defaced Creation


----------



## Martin_777

Pick one:  

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly

The Return To The Beautiful - My Dying Bride


----------



## Jason

"RETURN OF THE MACK"  that's the first thing that popped in my head


----------



## technomancer

The Lost Night - Babalon


----------



## OzzyC

the apostle in triumph - opeth


----------



## technomancer

Caught in the Middle - Dio


----------



## Martin_777

Caught In A Mosh - Anthrax


----------



## OzzyC

caught in a web - DT


----------



## Martin_777

Web Of Lies - Arch Enemy


----------



## technomancer

The Needle Lies - Queensryche


----------



## Martin_777

Free Dirty Needles - SOD


----------



## Shawn

Freewill - Rush


----------



## technomancer

I Feel Free - Cream


----------



## Shawn

good tune^ 

I Feel Fine - The Beatles


----------



## Metal Ken

Feel No Pain - Forbidden


----------



## technomancer

Feel Your Love Tonight - Van Halen


----------



## Martin_777

The Way You Look Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## technomancer

Tonight He Grins Again - Savatage


----------



## Shawn

I Need You Tonight - ZZ Top


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

wonderful tonight- eric clapton


----------



## technomancer

Need Some Love - Rush DOAH

I'll See the Light Tonight - Yngwie


----------



## Martin_777

Need Some Love - Rush DOAH

Kill You Tonight - Type O Negative


----------



## technomancer

Love is For Suckers - Twisted Sister


----------



## Martin_777

Sorry for this mess. So this songname contains "love" and "tonight". Continue.

Can You Feel The Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Shawn

Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

get outta my yard -paul gilbert


----------



## Shawn

We Gotta Get Outta This Place - The Animals


----------



## Spoongirl

Place of many deaths - Morbid Angel


----------



## technomancer

Piece of Mind - Rusty Cooley


----------



## Shawn

Piece Of Your Action - Motley Crue


----------



## Ryan

Trading Pieces - Deeds of Flesh


----------



## technomancer

Pieces of Me - Fates Warning


----------



## OzzyC

in my time of need - opeth


----------



## technomancer

In My Time of Dying - Led Zeppelin


----------



## OzzyC

this dying soul - DT


----------



## technomancer

A Soul Divided - Dark Empire


----------



## OzzyC

Death Whispered A Lullaby - Opeth


----------



## Shawn

Death From Above - Anthrax


----------



## technomancer

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## OzzyC

death wispered a lullaby - opeth


----------



## technomancer

Serenity Painted Death - Opeth


----------



## Martin_777

Serenity In Fire - Kataklysm


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Fight Fire With Fire - Metallica


----------



## Martin_777

^  

Death In Fire - Amon Amarth


----------



## Shawn

Jump In The Fire - Metallica


----------



## Rick

Kris Kross-Jump


----------



## technomancer

Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Spoongirl

Get up and Jump - Red hot chilli peppers


----------



## distressed_romeo

Get You Back: Shawn Lane


----------



## technomancer

Knocking At Your Back Door - Deep Purple


----------



## Spoongirl

Knocking on heavens door - GNR


----------



## distressed_romeo

Heaven's A Lie: Lacuna Coil


----------



## technomancer

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## Spoongirl

When heaven burns - Deicide


----------



## distressed_romeo

Burn: The Cure


----------



## technomancer

Big House Burning - Mindfunk


----------



## distressed_romeo

In My Father's House: James Byrd


----------



## technomancer

Houses of the Holy - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Spoongirl

Holy diver - DIO


----------



## distressed_romeo

Holy Roller: Living Colour


----------



## technomancer

The Unholy - Savatage


----------



## distressed_romeo

Unholy War: Angra


----------



## technomancer

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## distressed_romeo

War of the Angels: Rusty Cooley


----------



## technomancer

Fallen Angels - Dio

ooops that Cooley track is War of the Angles, not Angels


----------



## distressed_romeo

For My Fallen Angel: My Dying Bride



technomancer said:


> Fallen Angels - Dio
> 
> ooops that Cooley track is War of the Angles, not Angels



That's a pretty amusing spelling mistake on the album cover.


----------



## Nik

distressed_romeo said:


> That's a pretty amusing spelling mistake on the album cover.



*checks his Rusty Cooley CD*

Hahaha, I've never noticed that  

Fallen Angel - Iron Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Cynic, The Sad, and the Fallen: Hess (possibly the most absurd song title ever)


----------



## technomancer

distressed_romeo said:


> For My Fallen Angel: My Dying Bride
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty amusing spelling mistake on the album cover.



? I've never seen it anywhere as anything but Angles....

Fallen on Hard Times - Jethro Tull


----------



## distressed_romeo

technomancer said:


> ? I've never seen it anywhere as anything but Angles....



I'm pretty sure it's a mistake. RC said the title was inspired by 'The Prophecy' and that film's all about angels, so...

Nothin' But A Good Time: Poison


----------



## technomancer

Take The Time - Dream Theater

Must have missed that interview...


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Taker: Tony MacAlpine


----------



## technomancer

Take Me Away - Ra


----------



## distressed_romeo

Over the Hills and Far Away: Gary Moore


----------



## technomancer

Over the Hills and Far Away - Led Zeppelin


----------



## distressed_romeo

Far Beyond the Sun: YJM


----------



## technomancer

Will the Sun Rise? - Dokken


----------



## Shawn

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rise: The Cult


----------



## Shawn

Death Shall Rise - Cancer


----------



## technomancer

Spirits Rise - Vince LuPone


----------



## Shawn

Spirits In The Material World - The Police


----------



## technomancer

Save the World - Babalon


----------



## Shawn

World Of Trouble - Eric Johnson


----------



## technomancer

My New Red World - The Flashbulb


----------



## Nik

Red House - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## technomancer

The House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## Shawn

Last House On The Block - Eric Johnson


----------



## Martin_777

Some Pain Will Last - Kreator


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Last Day of Summer: The Cure


----------



## Martin_777

Summer Song - Joe Satriani


----------



## technomancer

Summer Breeze - Type O Negative (kick ass cover )


----------



## Shawn

Summertime Blues - Blue Cheer


----------



## Martin_777

In The Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## technomancer

In the End - Rush


----------



## Martin_777

The Frayed Ends Of Sanity - Metallica


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Sanity Assassin: Nevermore


----------



## technomancer

Degrees of Sanity - Savatage


----------



## Martin_777

Mask Of Sanity - Children Of Bodom


----------



## Shawn

Behind The Mask - Eric Clapton


----------



## Martin_777

Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah


----------



## distressed_romeo

Behind the Smile: Arch Enemy


----------



## Martin_777

Behind The Wall Of Sleep - Black Sabbath


----------



## distressed_romeo

From My Sleep...To Something Else: Adagio


----------



## Martin_777

In Death's Sleep - Dismember


----------



## Spoongirl

Wait for sleep - DT


----------



## Martin_777

Contact-Wait Out - Bolt Thrower


----------



## Shawn

Out Of Control - Ted Nugent


----------



## Martin_777

Damage Control - John Petrucci


----------



## Mr. S

No Self-Control - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Martin_777

The Art of Self Destruction - Meshuggah


----------



## distressed_romeo

Art of Life: X Japan


----------



## Metal Ken

Envy Life - Testament


----------



## distressed_romeo

Life of Gear: Linear Sphere


----------



## Martin_777

Lack Of Comprehension - Death


----------



## technomancer

The Sign of the Southern Cross - Black Sabbath


----------



## Spoongirl

carry the cross - arch enemy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Carry On: Angra


----------



## Mr. S

Soul On Fire - Danzig


----------



## F 50 Lover

Souls in Pain - Pyramaze


----------



## Martin_777

Here Comes The Pain - Slayer / Brainstorm / Farmer Boys


----------



## tehk

Come Clarity - In Flames


----------



## Martin_777

A Moment Of Clarity - Death


----------



## Shawn

In A Moment - Collective Soul


----------



## technomancer

Special Moments - Lords of Acid


----------



## F 50 Lover

A Moment for Reflection - Winds


----------



## Spoongirl

Reflection - Tool


----------



## Ryan

Tools of the Trade - Carcass


----------



## Shawn

good tune ^ 

Sugar Trade - James Taylor


----------



## skinhead

Shugar - System of a down


----------



## Nik

^http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Qtt4MBt08

Sugar, We're Going Down - Fall Out Boy


----------



## technomancer

When The Walls Go Down - Evergrey


----------



## distressed_romeo

Down By the Water: PJ Harvery.


----------



## Martin_777

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## OzzyC

smoking in the boys room - motley crue


----------



## Martin_777

The Boys Are Back In Town - Thin Lizzy


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Boyz Are Gonna Rock: Vinnie Vincent Invasion


----------



## playstopause

Rock and roll ain't noise pollution / AcDc


----------



## Shawn

Rock You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Rick

Rock on the Radio/Firehouse


----------



## Shawn

Rock Of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## Martin_777

Winter Of The Ages - Immortal


----------



## Spoongirl

two winters only - My dying bride


----------



## Shawn

Only - Anthrax


----------



## Martin_777

Only A Matter Of Time - Dream Theater


----------



## distressed_romeo

She's Only Sleeping: Vinnie Moore


----------



## Martin_777

Sleeping Beauty - A Perfect Circle


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Prize of Beauty: My Dying Bride


----------



## Martin_777

The Beauty And The Beast - Tankard


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Beauty of the Beast: Nightwish


----------



## Nik

The Beast and the Harlot - Avenged Sevenfold

or

Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## Martin_777

The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden

edit:

Strike Of The Beast - Exodus


----------



## Shawn

Animal (Fuck Like A Beast) - W.A.S.P


----------



## OzzyC

Animal - Nickelback


----------



## playstopause

Animal / Def leppard


----------



## Shawn

The Animal - Steve Vai


----------



## Ryan

Despise the Sun - Suffocation


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sleeping Sun: Nightwish


----------



## Martin_777

Sleeping Bag - ZZ Top


----------



## playstopause

Ryan said:


> Despise the Sun - Suffocation


What's the link with the previous?  


Sleeping at the wheel / Roy Harper


----------



## Martin_777

Wheels Of Steel - Saxon


----------



## technomancer

Wings of Steel - Collide


----------



## playstopause

Wind beneath my wings / Bette Midler


----------



## F 50 Lover

Wings - Vader


----------



## playstopause

Little wing / Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Martin_777

With A Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker


----------



## distressed_romeo

Friends: Joe Satriani


----------



## playstopause

Friends for life / Squealer


----------



## distressed_romeo

This Cold Life: Paradise Lost


----------



## playstopause

Cold gin / KISS


----------



## Martin_777

Cold Hate, Warm Blood - Cryptopsy


----------



## Spoongirl

learn to hate - silverchair


----------



## Shawn

Hate To Feel - Alice In Chains


----------



## maskofduality

learning to live - Dream Theater


----------



## playstopause

Learning to fly / Pink Floyd


----------



## OzzyC

to rid the disease - opeth


----------



## F 50 Lover

Spreading the Disease - Queensryche


----------



## Nik

playstopause said:


> Learning to fly / Pink Floyd




I like that song  

Disease - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Martin_777

Terminal Spirit Disease - At The Gates


----------



## Shawn

Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## distressed_romeo

Thus Spake the Nightspirit: Emperor


----------



## Martin_777

Thus March The Nightspirit - Emperor


----------



## Shawn

Ides Of March - Iron Maiden


----------



## Ryan

Winds of Creation - Decapitated


----------



## distressed_romeo

Master of the Wind: Manowar


----------



## Martin_777

Master Of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## OzzyC

Of Wolf and Man - metallica


----------



## Martin_777

In The Year Of The Wolf - Motörhead


----------



## playstopause

Wasted years / Iron maiden


----------



## Shawn

Years of Decay - Overkill


----------



## playstopause

Dissolve And Decay / Hawthorne Heights


----------



## F 50 Lover

The Hawthorne Passage - Agalloch


----------



## playstopause

A Dark Passage / Blind Guardian


----------



## Martin_777

She Is The Dark - My Dying Bride


----------



## crazy_cree

Shot In The Dark-Ozzy osbourne


----------



## playstopause

Fear of the dark / Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

playstopause said:


> Fear of the dark / Iron Maiden


Nothing But Fear - Morbid Angel


----------



## playstopause

Gripped by fear / Front 242


----------



## F 50 Lover

Frozen in Fear - Jag Panzer


----------



## Martin_777

Frozen Asleep In The Park - Communic


----------



## playstopause

Frozen / Skid Row


----------



## Martin_777

Where Waters Fall Frozen - Sentenced


----------



## playstopause

Velvet water / Stereolab


----------



## Martin_777

Some Velvet Morning - My Dying Bride


----------



## playstopause

Blue velvet / Bobby Vinton


----------



## Martin_777

Rubina's Blue Sky Happiness - Joe Satriani


----------



## Metal Ken

Face In the Sky - Testament


----------



## playstopause

Eyes without a face / Billy Idol


----------



## Martin_777

Eyes Of The Dead - Nocturnal Rites


----------



## DelfinoPie

Wake up dead - Megadeth


----------



## Martin_777

Trapped In The Wake Of A Dream - Mudvayne


----------



## playstopause

Flying in a blue dream / Joe Satriani


----------



## Martin_777

Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Metal Ken

Fall from a High Place - Immolation


----------



## distressed_romeo

Fall of Seraphs: Mayhem


----------



## Martin_777

Fall Whatever Falls - Darkseed


----------



## Metal Ken

When the Night Falls - Iced Earth


----------



## distressed_romeo

When: Opeth


----------



## Martin_777

When Death Replaces Life - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Metal Ken

The Echo (replacement) - Demilich


----------



## distressed_romeo

Echo: Joe Satriani


----------



## Martin_777

Test For Echo - Rush


----------



## playstopause

Echo / Incubus


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

echoes-pink floyd


----------



## Martin_777

Echoes Of Evil - Rage


----------



## distressed_romeo

Evil Warning: Angra


----------



## Martin_777

Distant Early Warning - Rush


----------



## playstopause

It gets lonely early / Frank Sinatra


----------



## Martin_777

Lonely Is The Hunter - Kiss


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lonely: Crimson Glory


----------



## Spoongirl

3 and the mortal - Why so Lonely


----------



## playstopause

Ghost man on third / Taking back sunday


----------



## Shawn

The Ghost Of Denmark St. - Dave Weiner


----------



## playstopause

Ghost / 2pac


----------



## OzzyC

Ghost of Perdition - Opeth


----------



## F 50 Lover

The Ghosts of Summers Past - Woods of Ypres


----------



## distressed_romeo

Ghost in the Ruins: Savatage


----------



## Spoongirl

Nile - (In their darkened shrines IV) Ruins


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Ruins of My Life: Sonata Arctica


----------



## Shawn

In My Life - Beatles


----------



## skinhead

Bring me to life - Evanescense.


----------



## Shawn

Bring The Noise - Anthrax


----------



## playstopause

Rock and roll ain't noise pollution / AcDc


----------



## Shawn

Rock & Roll All Nite - Kiss


----------



## OzzyC

The Night And The Silent Water - Opeth


----------



## Martin_777

Out Of The Silent Planet - King's X


----------



## distressed_romeo

Dark Planet: Terry Syrek


----------



## Martin_777

Fistfucking Gods Planet - Marduk


----------



## distressed_romeo

Brand New God: Danzig


----------



## Martin_777

The New Gods - Gorefest


----------



## Shawn

God Of Thunder - Kiss


----------



## playstopause

Thunderstruck / AcDc


----------



## distressed_romeo

Holy Thunderforce: Rhapsody


----------



## Nik

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Martin_777

God, His Son And The Holy Whore - Amon Amarth


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Mother, The Cook and the Whore: My Dying Bride


----------



## Spoongirl

Mother earth - Within temptation


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mother Man: Atheist


----------



## Martin_777

Motorcycle Man - Saxon


----------



## Spoongirl

The man who sold the world - Nirvana


----------



## ibzrg1570

World Ablaze - Killswitch Engage


----------



## playstopause

What a wonderful world / Louis Amstrong


----------



## Mr. S

Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah


----------



## skinhead

Left behind - Slipknot.


----------



## playstopause

All that you can't leave behind / U2


----------



## distressed_romeo

Behind the Smile: Arch Enemy


----------



## Spoongirl

Phoney Smiles & Fake Hellos - Black label society


----------



## playstopause

Fake plastic tree / Radiohead


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Trees: Rush


----------



## skinhead

The Passenger - Iggy pop.


----------



## Martin_777

Passenger - Nevermore


----------



## Spoongirl

A Passenger - Queensryche (Geoff Tate)


----------



## playstopause

The passenger / Deftones


----------



## distressed_romeo

Passenger: Nevermore


----------



## Martin_777

Martin_777 said:


> Passenger - Nevermore





distressed_romeo said:


> Passenger: Nevermore



 

Passenger Seat - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Spoongirl

Back*seat* driver - Steeler


----------



## Martin_777

Demon driver - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## playstopause

Jerry was a race car driver / Primus


----------



## distressed_romeo

Race With The Devil: Al DiMeola


----------



## playstopause

Shout at the devil / Motley crüe


----------



## Martin_777

Stand Up And Shout - Dio


----------



## playstopause

Achilles last stand / Led Zeppelin


----------



## Martin_777

_Last Christmas - Wham_  

The Last Laugh - Iced Earth


----------



## skinhead

Free at last - Warzone.


----------



## playstopause

I feel free / Cream


----------



## Spoongirl

Keep on rotting in the free world - Carcass


----------



## Martin_777

Keep It In The Family - Anthrax


----------



## playstopause

Beautiful world / Rage against the machine


----------



## skinhead

Beatifull day - U2


----------



## Martin_777

Day Of The Dead - Misfits


----------



## Spoongirl

The day I tried to live - Soundgarden


----------



## Martin_777

Live And Let Die - Guns'N'Roses


----------



## Spoongirl

Die die my darling - The misfits


----------



## Chris

Spoongirl said:


> Die die my darling - The misfits



Die By The Sword - Slayer


----------



## Nipples

Never Die - Nocturnal Rites


----------



## Spoongirl

Never the machine forever - Soundgarden


----------



## ohio_eric

Forever Man -Eric Clapton


----------



## Spoongirl

Man in a box - AIC


----------



## ohio_eric

Nothing Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## Nik

Simple Man - Lynrd Skynrd


----------



## ohio_eric

Dog Man - King's X


----------



## Spoongirl

Spoonman - Soundgarden


----------



## ohio_eric

Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Spoongirl

Iron fist - Motorhead


----------



## ohio_eric

Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden


----------



## Spoongirl

The maiden and the lake - Silentium


----------



## playstopause

Iron head / Rob Zombie


----------



## ohio_eric

Electric head part 2 (The Ecstacy) - White Zombie


----------



## Spoongirl

10.000 days (Wings for marie Part II) - Tool

at least no more Irons xD


----------



## playstopause

One Of These Days / Barry Manilow


----------



## ohio_eric

another brick in the wall part 2 - pink floyd

nice use of the part 2 spoongirl 

you rawk


----------



## Spoongirl

you're late! xD

this one is for both of you 

These walls - Dream Theater


----------



## ohio_eric

Wall- Living Colour


----------



## Spoongirl

Tear down the walls - Arch enemy


----------



## ohio_eric

tear it down -def leppard


----------



## Spoongirl

Down in a hole - AIC


----------



## ohio_eric

I'm Down - The Beatles


----------



## playstopause

Sunday morning coming down / Johnny Cash


----------



## ohio_eric

black like sunday - king's x


----------



## playstopause

Black hole sun / Soundgarden


----------



## ohio_eric

black sabbath - black sabbath


----------



## playstopause

Paint it black / Rolling Stones


----------



## ohio_eric

fell on black days - soundgarden


----------



## playstopause

Fade to black / Metallica


----------



## ohio_eric

fade into you - mazzy star


----------



## playstopause

In the fade / Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## ohio_eric

in the flesh - pink floyd


----------



## playstopause

Flesh for fantasy / Billy Idol


----------



## ohio_eric

fantasy - aldo nova


----------



## playstopause

Black and tan fantasy / Duke Ellington


----------



## ohio_eric

fantasy girl - .38 special


----------



## playstopause

Girls girls girls / Motley Crüe


----------



## ohio_eric

cinammon girl - neil young


----------



## playstopause

About a girl / Nirvana


----------



## ohio_eric

heroin girl - everclear


----------



## playstopause

Breaking the girl / Red hot chili peppers


----------



## ohio_eric

breaking the law - judas priest


----------



## playstopause

Breaking the chains / Dokken


----------



## ohio_eric

take these chains - judas priest


----------



## playstopause

Love in chains / Paul Stanley


----------



## ohio_eric

violent love - ted nugent

thank god the chain songs are over...


----------



## playstopause

ohio_eric said:


> violent love - ted nugent
> 
> thank god the chain songs are over...




 



Where is the love? / Black eyed peas
(now that's a lame one)


----------



## Nipples

Love to Hate - Testament

\m/


----------



## Martin_777

The Thin Line Between Love And Hate - Iron Maiden


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Thin Line: Queensryche


----------



## Martin_777

5000th Post!!!!!  

One Step Over The Line - Sodom


----------



## playstopause

Reply # 5000 ! 

When the music's over / The doors


----------



## Alpo

Liquid Tension Experiment - When the Water Breaks


----------



## Martin_777

All Hell Breaks Loose - Destruction


----------



## playstopause

Highway to hell / AcDc


----------



## Shawn

Heading Out to the Highway - Judas Priest


----------



## playstopause

I am the highway / Audioslave


----------



## distressed_romeo

I Am I: Queensryche


----------



## Martin_777

Highway Star - Deep Purple

edit:

i am the bloody earth - my dying bride


----------



## playstopause

Shinning star / Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Alpo

Black Star - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## distressed_romeo

Black Angel: The Cult


----------



## Sebastian

Angel of Death : Slayer


----------



## Alpo

Beyond the Realms of Death - Judas Priest


----------



## Sebastian

Strenght Beyond Strenght - Pantera


----------



## playstopause

Here and beyond / Behemoth


----------



## Nik

Beyond the Horizon - Brazen Abbot


----------



## Martin_777

Tragedies Blow At Horizon - Immortal


----------



## Spoongirl

At the phantomless dephts - Dissection


----------



## fleeeep

Phantom of the opera - Iron Maiden


----------



## Martin_777

The Phantom Opera Ghost - Iced Earth


----------



## Spoongirl

Ghost of perdition - Opeth


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

ghosts of past failures- shadows fall


----------



## Martin_777

Creator Failure - Iced Earth


----------



## playstopause

Failure / Unearth


----------



## Shawn

Failure - Sevendust


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Ion Dissonance - Failure In The Process Of Identifying A Dream


----------



## Alpo

Sweet Dreams - Stone


----------



## Spoongirl

Swett Surrender - Sarah Mclahlan


----------



## distressed_romeo

Tender Surrender: Steve Vai


----------



## playstopause

Love me tender / Elvis Presley


----------



## eaeolian

Love to Love - UFO.


----------



## Spoongirl

Love, hate, love - AIC


----------



## fleeeep

could this be love - Van Halen


----------



## Spoongirl

This is how you remind me - Nickelback


----------



## playstopause

Doesn't remind me / Audioslave


----------



## distressed_romeo

How Could I?: Cynic

Edit: LATE


----------



## Spoongirl

> Doesn't remind me / Audioslave



What doesn't die - Anthrax

anyway ¬¬º


----------



## eaeolian

Die, Die, My Darling - the Misfits


----------



## playstopause

Waiting to die / (Head) P.E.


----------



## ohio_eric

watching waiting - extreme


----------



## playstopause

I am waiting / The rolling stones


----------



## ohio_eric

i am the walrus - the beatles


----------



## playstopause

I am the night / Pantera


----------



## Martin_777

When The Night Falls - Iced Earth


----------



## Spoongirl

Dusk Falls Upon the Temple Of The Serpent On The Mount Of Sunrise - Nile


----------



## ohio_eric

Spoongirl said:


> Dusk Falls Upon the Temple Of The Serpent On The Mount Of Sunrise - Nile



Several species of small furry animals gathered together in a cave and grooving with a pict - Pink Floyd


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Female of the Species: INXS


----------



## Martin_777

Pleasures Of The Flesh - Exodus


----------



## distressed_romeo

Goddess Flesh: Akercocke


----------



## Nipples

Submerged in Boiling Flesh - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## distressed_romeo

Flesh is the Law: Genitorturers.


----------



## Spoongirl

Hidden in flesh - Spawn of Possession


----------



## Shawn

Hidden Place - Bjork


----------



## playstopause

I keep mine hidden / The Smiths


----------



## distressed_romeo

Keep the Faith: Bon Jovi


----------



## Shawn

Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon


----------



## ohio_eric

Shawn said:


> Keep On Loving You - REO Speedwagon



Oh dear jeebus  

Carry On My Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## distressed_romeo

Son of the Morning Star: Danzig


----------



## ohio_eric

Highway Star- Deep Purple


----------



## Alpo

Starchildren - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## distressed_romeo

Starman: David Bowie


----------



## Alpo

The Axeman - Elias Viljanen


----------



## Shawn

The Taxman - The Beatles


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Silent Man: Dream Theater


----------



## Martin_777

The Night And The Silent Water - Opeth


----------



## Sebastian

Seek and Destroy - Metallica


----------



## Martin_777

Destroy the Opposition - Dying Fetus


----------



## Spoongirl

*Destroy*er of senses - Shadows fall


----------



## Sebastian

Throes *of* Rejection - Pantera


----------



## ohio_eric

Harverster *of* Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sorrow: The Third and the Mortal


----------



## eaeolian

Sorrow is a Woman: Def Leppard...


----------



## ohio_eric

Rainy Day Woman - Bob Dylan


----------



## Spoongirl

Woman of dark desires - Bathory


----------



## ohio_eric

Promises in the Dark - Pat Benatar


----------



## noodles

Rainbow in the Dark - Dio


----------



## playstopause

Shot in the dark / Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Spoongirl

She is the dark - My dying bride


----------



## playstopause

Fear of the dark / Iron Maiden


----------



## noodles

Dancing in the Dark - Billy Idol


----------



## ohio_eric

dancing with myself - billy idol


----------



## playstopause

And i say to myself / David Bowie


----------



## ohio_eric

I will - The Beatles


----------



## technomancer

Sure You Will - OSI


----------



## Spoongirl

For you - My dying bride


----------



## Nik

Song For the Innocent - Pain of Salvation


----------



## Metal Ken

Crucified for the Innocent - Deicide


----------



## technomancer

Innocent Exile - Iron Maiden


----------



## Shawn

Innocent Man - Billy Joel


----------



## ohio_eric

Nothing Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## playstopause

Iron man / Black Sabbath


----------



## ohio_eric

Iron Will - Skid Row


----------



## playstopause

Say you will / Foreigner


----------



## Shawn

Say, Say, Say - Paul McCartney (w/Micheal Jackson)


----------



## Alpo

Never say die! - Black Sabbath


----------



## Spoongirl

Never enough - DT


----------



## Metal Ken

Never Blow Out the Eastern Candle - Absu


----------



## Martin_777

*The* Last *Candle* - Blind Guardian


----------



## Metal Ken

The Last Laugh - Iced Earth


----------



## Martin_777

The Last Laugh - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Metal Ken

THE Face of My Innocence - Arsis


----------



## Alpo

Age of False Innocence - Blind Guardian


----------



## distressed_romeo

Return to Innocence: Engima


----------



## Martin_777

Land Of No Return - Death


----------



## distressed_romeo

Land of Confusion: Genesis


----------



## Martin_777

Ball Of Confusion - Anthrax


----------



## Alpo

Crystal Ball - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## playstopause

Ball of confusion - Love and Rockets


----------



## technomancer

Giant Balls of Gold - Steve Vai


----------



## Martin_777

A Bolt Of Blazing Gold - Dark Tranquillity


----------



## Spoongirl

A kiss to remember - My dying bride


----------



## playstopause

Kiss of death - Black Sabbath


----------



## Alpo

The Death of Balance - Symphony X


----------



## Martin_777

Of Death And Chaos - Gorefest


----------



## playstopause

Chaos / Unkle


----------



## Shawn

Chaos B.C. - Sepultura


----------



## skinhead

Don't forget the chaos - The Exploited


----------



## Spoongirl

I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## skinhead

The Thing - Asado Violento.


----------



## Spoongirl

Tiempos *Violento*s - Natas


----------



## skinhead

1,2 ultraviolento - Los Violadores.


----------



## Spoongirl

*1*7 minutes of your time... - Anal Blast


----------



## Nik

12 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## kindred_spirits

Bodom After Midnight - Children Of Bodom


----------



## ohio_eric

After Midnight - Eric Clapton


----------



## skinhead

Morning after - Linking Park.


----------



## Nick1

meet me in the morning - Jason Becker


----------



## Nik

Morning on Earth - Pain of Salvation


----------



## playstopause

In the cold light of morning / Placebo


----------



## ohio_eric

cold sweat - thin lizzy


----------



## playstopause

Sweat / Tool


----------



## Martin_777

The Blood And The Sweat - Sick Of It All


----------



## ohio_eric

Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Martin_777

Raining Murder - Darkthrone


----------



## ohio_eric

Blue Murder - Blue Murder


----------



## Spoongirl

The blue vessel - The Gathering


----------



## Nik

Flying in a Blue Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## Martin_777

Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Shikaru

Get born again - Alice in Chains


----------



## playstopause

> Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


7:48 x2
Aces high / Iron Maiden


----------



## ohio_eric

eight miles high - the byrds


----------



## Shawn

I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles) The Proclaimers.


----------



## playstopause

We're not gonna take it / Twisted Sister


----------



## Shawn

We're Not Gonna Protest - Steve Vai


----------



## Nik

Some Heads are Gonna Roll - Judas Priest

^that was the first song in this thread. Therefore, I win at the internet


----------



## Shawn

Ed Heads' Boogie - Lil' Ed & The Blues Imperials


----------



## playstopause

Shake your heads / Accept


----------



## ohio_eric

Shake your Booty - KC and the Sunshine Band

Please don't ban me


----------



## Shawn

ohio_eric said:


> Shake your Booty - KC and the Sunshine Band
> 
> Please don't ban me



I love KC 

Shake It Up - The Cars


----------



## playstopause

> Please don't ban me



 

Shake me / Cinderella


----------



## ohio_eric

Out Ta Get Me - Guns n Roses


----------



## Shawn

Somebody Save Me - Cinderella


----------



## Spoongirl

somebody someone - korn


----------



## ohio_eric

somebody to love - queen


----------



## Shawn

Somebody - Aerosmith


----------



## skinhead

Somebody - Depeche Mode.


----------



## Shawn

Everybody Needs Somebody to Love - The Rolling Stones


----------



## technomancer

I Wanna Be Somebody - W.A.S.P.


----------



## ohio_eric

I, Zombie - White Zombie


----------



## Ryan

Pit of Zombies - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Nik

Zombie Wolf - Frank Zappa


----------



## Alpo

Wolf and Raven - Sonata Arctica


----------



## kindred_spirits

Of Wolf And Man - Metallica


----------



## technomancer

Run With the Wolf - Rainbow


----------



## distressed_romeo

Killer Wolf: Danzig


----------



## Alpo

Painkiller - Judas Priest


----------



## distressed_romeo

Take Away My Pain: Dream Theater


----------



## Makelele

A Pain That I'm Used To - Depeche Mode


----------



## Spoongirl

the way it used to be - Dream Theater


----------



## Alpo

Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## Spoongirl

My way - Limp bizkit


----------



## Martin_777

My World Is Ending - Mercenary


----------



## playstopause

Hungry for you / The Police


----------



## Spoongirl

For You - My dying bride


----------



## Alpo

You Kids - Paul Gilbert


----------



## Martin_777

Kids Of The Century - Helloween


----------



## distressed_romeo

Century Child: Nightwish


----------



## playstopause

21th century digital boy / Bad Religion


----------



## Makelele

The Boy in the Attic - Green Carnation


Whoa, that got fucked up


----------



## Nik

Dream of Mirrors - Iron Maiden


----------



## kindred_spirits

The Mirror - Dream Theater


----------



## playstopause

Take a look in the mirror / Korn


----------



## Sebastian

Eyes of the Insane - Slayer


----------



## Alpo

Eyes of a Stranger - Queensrÿche


----------



## Nik

Snake Eyes - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## technomancer

Snake Charmer - Rainbow


----------



## playstopause

Get on the snake / Soundgarden


----------



## kindred_spirits

Get on Top - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## playstopause

You're the top / Cole Porter


----------



## ohio_eric

I'm the one -Van Halen


----------



## playstopause

One / Metallica


----------



## Shawn

One More Night - Phil Collins


----------



## Nik

One Last Time - Dream Theater


----------



## Alpo

Last December - Iced Earth


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Mutilate The Stillborn - Necrophagist.


----------



## Sebastian

Stillborn - Black Label Society


----------



## playstopause

The stillborn one / Necrophagist


----------



## Martin_777

One By One - Dew Scented


----------



## distressed_romeo

One Child: Savatage


----------



## playstopause

Sweet child o'mine / Guns and posers


----------



## Martin_777

Vengeance Is Mine - Iced Earth


----------



## Alpo

Take What's Mine - Symphorce


----------



## playstopause

You could be mine / Guns and posers


----------



## Spoongirl

Vengeance is mine - Morbid Angel


----------



## playstopause

Vengeance / Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## distressed_romeo

Black Seeds of Vengeance: Nile


----------



## Alpo

Black Winter Day - Amorphis


----------



## Makelele

Under a Soil and Black Stone - Amorphis


----------



## distressed_romeo

Under It All: Steve Vai


----------



## Spoongirl

For all tid - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Nik

Under a Violet Moon - Blackmore's Night


----------



## playstopause

The shore down under / Xymox


----------



## Spoongirl

Nik said:


> Under a Violet Moon - Blackmore's Night




I don't see any "For all tid" word there  




> The shore down under / Xymox



Under a weeping moon - Opeth


----------



## distressed_romeo

Freezing Moon: Mayhem


----------



## Nik

Spoongirl said:


> I don't see any "For all tid" word there




That's because we must've posted at about the same time  My bad.

Black Moon Pyramid - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## OzzyC

under a glass moon - Dream Theater


----------



## Nik

The Glass Prison - Dream Theater


----------



## Alpo

Through the Looking Glass - Symphony X


----------



## Spoongirl

Broken Glass - The Gathering


----------



## distressed_romeo

Breaking the Silence: Queensryche


----------



## OzzyC

breaking the habit - linkin park


----------



## Nik

Breaking the Law - Judas Priest


----------



## Alpo

Breaking the Silence - Queensrÿche


----------



## playstopause

Breaking the chains / Dokken


----------



## Shawn

Chains - The Beatles


----------



## ohio_eric

Unchained - Van Halen


----------



## playstopause

Unchain the night / Dokken


----------



## ohio_eric

dance the night away - van halen


----------



## playstopause

Magic danse / David Bowie


----------



## Shawn

Do You Believe In Magic - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Alpo

Believe in Nothing - Nevermore


----------



## Shawn

Nothing But Fear - Morbid Angel


----------



## skinhead

Sad but true - Metallica.


----------



## playstopause

Almost always true / Elvis Presley


----------



## Shawn

Almost Human - Kiss


----------



## ibzrg1570

almost - bowling for soup: gayest song ever lol


----------



## Steve

Almost Paradise - Loverboy


----------



## Shawn

Paradise City - Guns N Roses


----------



## ohio_eric

suffragette city - david bowie


----------



## playstopause

Detroit rock city / Kiss


----------



## Nipples

The Nameless City Of The Accursed - Nile


----------



## skinhead

Fuck the USA - The Exploited.


----------



## Shawn

Born In The USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Mark. A

Born - Nevermore


----------



## ohio_eric

born to be wild - steppenwolf


----------



## Shawn

Still*born* - Malevolent Creation


----------



## playstopause

Born in time / Bob Dylan


----------



## skinhead

stillborn - BLS.


----------



## Nik

Still Life - Iron Maiden


----------



## ohio_eric

This is the Life - Living Colour


----------



## Alpo

Print This! - Mattias IA Eklundh


----------



## ohio_eric

This Love - Pantera


----------



## Nipples

Let Me Put My Love into You - AC/DC


----------



## playstopause

Into the fire / Dokken


----------



## Alpo

Hearts on Fire - Hammerfall


----------



## Shawn

Heaven's On Fire - Kiss


----------



## Shawn

Edit: Double post.


----------



## playstopause

Shawn said:


> Heaven's On Fire - Kiss



Stairway to heaven / Led Zeppelin


----------



## ohio_eric

Say Hello to Heaven - Temple of the Dog


----------



## Metal Ken

Hello from the gutter! - Overkill


----------



## ohio_eric

Cowboys from Hell - Pantera


----------



## playstopause

Facing hell / Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Nik

Facing the Animal - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Martin_777

Wild Animal - Running Wild


----------



## Alpo

Wild Wild West - Kool Moe Dee


----------



## playstopause

Born to be wild / Steppenwolf


----------



## skinhead

wild boys - Duran Duran.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Wild Child: WASP


----------



## Martin_777

Problem Child - AD/DC


----------



## ohio_eric

Last Child - Aerosmith


----------



## skinhead

Free at last - Warzone.


----------



## playstopause

Some good things never last / Barry Manilow


----------



## Martin_777

Through The Never - Metallica


----------



## Nipples

We Will Never Die - Dark Empire


----------



## playstopause

Live and let die / Guns and posers


----------



## Nik

Learning to Live - Dream Theater


----------



## ohio_eric

Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd


----------



## playstopause

You ain't fly / The Roots


----------



## Alpo

Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## playstopause

Give it away / Red hot chili peppers


----------



## ohio_eric

On the Turning Away - Pink Floyd


----------



## playstopause

The world keeps turning / Napalm Death


----------



## ohio_eric

world wide suicide - pearl jam


----------



## Nik

Suicide Solution - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ohio_eric

Suicide Messiah - Black Label Society


----------



## Metal Ken

Sacrificial Suicide - Deicide


----------



## Martin_777

Sacrificial - Death


----------



## playstopause

Sacrificial village / Hands of doom


----------



## Shawn

Village Green Preservation Society - The Kinks


----------



## Alpo

Fiddler on the Green - Demons & Wizards


----------



## technomancer

Green Man - Type O Negative


----------



## kindred_spirits

Man in the Box - Alice In Chains


----------



## Sebastian

Low Man's Lyric - Metallica


----------



## Martin_777

Hunting High And Low - Stratovarius


----------



## ohio_eric

Shoot High Aim Low - Yes


----------



## playstopause

Turn your lights down low / Bob Marley


----------



## ohio_eric

Down Rodeo - Rage Against the machine


----------



## playstopause

Caress me down / Sublime


----------



## ohio_eric

Tire Me - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## playstopause

Love me or hate me / Lady Sovereign


----------



## Martin_777

Is There Love In Space - Joe Satriani


----------



## skinhead

One love - Bob Marley.


----------



## ohio_eric

One Vision - Queen


----------



## Nik

One - Metallica


----------



## ohio_eric

One - U2


----------



## Martin_777

Song Of The Troubled One - Amorphis


----------



## ohio_eric

Immigrant Song - Led Zepplin


----------



## Nik

Song for the Innocent - Pain of Salvation


----------



## ohio_eric

An Innocent Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Alpo

Man of Sorrows - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## ohio_eric

Harvester of Sorrows - Metallica


----------



## playstopause

Harvester of pain / Pride and glory


----------



## ohio_eric

Painkiller - Judas Priest


----------



## Martin_777

Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Nik

Queen in Love - Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## ohio_eric

Pigs in Zen - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Nik

Pigs on The Wing 1 - Pink Floyd

or 

Pigs on the Wing 2 - Pink Floyd


----------



## Alpo

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Ryan

War is Coming - Six Feet Under


----------



## garcia3441

_War_- Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Michael

War - Meshuggah


----------



## Ryan

Mother War - Decapitated


----------



## Martin_777

Mouth For War - Pantera


----------



## ohio_eric

Biscuits for Smut - Helmet


----------



## Martin_777

For The Love Of God - Steve Vai


----------



## ohio_eric

Born of a Broken Man - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## playstopause

Good god / Korn


----------



## Shawn

Goin' So Good - ZZ Top


----------



## skinhead

Ruby Soho - Rancid.


----------



## Shawn

Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Spoongirl

Tuesday's Gone - Metallica


----------



## Martin_777

Kingdom Gone - At The Gates


----------



## Seedawakener

In the Kingdom Where Everything Dies, The Sky Is Mortal - Cryptopsy


----------



## ohio_eric

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## playstopause

(ghost) Riders in the sky / Johnny Cash


----------



## Martin_777

The Red In The Sky Is Ours - At The Gates


----------



## Seedawakener

red code - vader


----------



## ohio_eric

Red Barchetta - Rush


----------



## Metal Ken

The Code is Red, Long Live the Code - Napalm Death


----------



## playstopause

The red / Chevelle


----------



## Martin_777

Red Baron, Blue Max - Iced Earth


----------



## ohio_eric

Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## Shawn

Spill The Wine - Eric Burdon and the Animals


----------



## Nik

Spill the World - Domeshots


----------



## ohio_eric

Blow Up the Outside World - Soundgarden


----------



## Shawn

World In A World - Vio-Lence


----------



## Nik

Alive in an Ultra World - Steve Vai


----------



## ohio_eric

Caught in a Dream - Alice Cooper


----------



## abyssalservant

Fragmented in 13th - KHAZM


----------



## ohio_eric

Burn in Hell - Alice Cooper


----------



## playstopause

Run like hell / Pink Floyd


----------



## ohio_eric

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden

[action="ohio_eric"]thinks that if this thread dies on "Run to the Hills" is died a most noble and metal death [/action]


----------



## skinhead

The exploited barmy army - The exploited.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

way beyond the fond old river - sikth


----------



## Martin_777

My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Shawn

The Way - Fastball


----------



## ohio_eric

Defenders of the Faith - Judas Priest


----------



## skinhead

Keep the faith - The Business. OI!, yeah!


----------



## Aaron

faith-george michael


----------



## ohio_eric

Keep the Faith - Bon Jovi


----------



## Nik

Blind Faith - Dream Theater


----------



## technomancer

Edge of Blindness - Jag Panzer


----------



## ohio_eric

Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## skinhead

late...


----------



## sevenstringdeath

blinded by fear-at the gates


----------



## technomancer

Fear - Ra


----------



## ohio_eric

Don't Fear the reaper - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Nik

Don't Talk to Strangers - Dio


----------



## sevenstringdeath

shadow of the reaper-six feet under


----------



## technomancer

Between the Shadows - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## Aaron

shadow zone-static x


----------



## Ryan

Skinless - Forshadowing our Demise
Arch Enemey - Shadows and Dust
Halo OST - Shadows

And of course
Meshuggah - Organic Shadows


----------



## ohio_eric

[sign]^Show Off![/sign]

Shadows of the Night - Pat Benatar


----------



## F 50 Lover

Jag Panzer - Shadow Thief


----------



## ohio_eric

(Do Not) Stand in the Shadows - Billy Idol


----------



## Shawn

Don't Stand So Close to Me - The Police


----------



## Rick

Me-Staind


----------



## OzzyC

You Not Me - DT


----------



## Nik

You and I - Axel Rudi Pell


----------



## Shawn

*You*'ve Got Another Thing Coming - Judas Priest


----------



## Nik

Another Brick in the Wall Pt.1 - Pink Floyd


----------



## ohio_eric

In My Dreams - Dokken


----------



## Shawn

Dreams - Allman Bros.


----------



## ohio_eric

Dream Warriors - Dokken


----------



## Shawn

Dream Evil - Dio


----------



## FortePenance

bizump (found this thread searching for deicide)

Root of all Evil - Dream Theater


----------



## 74n4LL0

Evil Joe - Racer X


----------



## FortePenance

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## DelfinoPie

Joe's Garage - Frank Zappa


----------



## playstopause

HOLY THREAD UNLOCK!!!!!!


----------



## deguello666

playstopause said:


> HOLY THREAD UNLOCK!!!!!!


 

Holy Wars=Megadeth....(sorry if it's been mentioned, but couldn't be arsed to trawl thru that many pages lol)


----------



## CatPancakes

Back to the grave- Impaled


----------



## playstopause

playstopause said:


> HOLY THREAD UNLOCK!!!!!!



Unlock the secrets of your heart / ABC.


----------



## 74n4LL0

CatPancakes said:


> Back to the grave- Impaled




Children of the Grave - Black sabbath


----------



## TheHandOfStone

74n4LL0 said:


> Children of the Grave - Black sabbath



Children Of Decadence - Children Of Bodom


----------



## Snorelax

TheHandOfStone said:


> Children Of Decadence - Children Of Bodom


Annihilation of Hammerfest - Amon Amarth


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Snorelax said:


> Annihilation of Hammerfest - Amon Amarth



Annihilation - A Perfect Circle




This one could be difficult...


----------



## Snorelax

TheHandOfStone said:


> Annihilation - A Perfect Circle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one could be difficult...


Annihilation of the wicked - Nile


----------



## TemjinStrife

Something Wicked This Way Comes - Iced Earth


----------



## Naren

Wicked - Symphony X



(this thread really didn't need to be revived...)


----------



## Bound

Naren said:


> Wicked - Symphony X
> 
> 
> 
> (this thread really didn't need to be revived...)



Procreation (of the Wicked) - Sepultura.


----------



## 74n4LL0

wicked man - ben harper


----------



## Michael

Caressed By the Holy Man - Aeon


----------



## 74n4LL0

holy smoke - iron maiden


----------



## Michael

Holy Diver - Dio


----------



## Ancestor

Houses of the Holy - Led Zepplin


----------



## Nerina

The House of the Rising Sun- The Animals


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Funeral For The Sun - Cathedral


----------



## Nerina

Funeral For A Friend- Walk Away


----------



## Lee

Electric Funeral - Black Sabbath


----------



## Nerina

Black Label Society- In This River


----------



## Lee

Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Nerina

Black Pearl- Black Label Society


----------



## Lee

Cry of the Black Birds - Amon Amarth


----------



## Nerina

Free As A Bird-The Beetles


----------



## ohio_eric

"Stone Free" The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Michael

Freedom - RATM


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Freebird - 'Skynyrd


----------



## Codyyy

Blackbird - The Beatles


----------



## Nerina

I Want To Be Free- Queen


----------



## CatPancakes

free falling- tom petty


----------



## Nerina

Not Falling- Mudvayne


----------



## Michael

Falling Snow - Agalloch


----------



## swedenuck

Snow Blind-Black Sabbath


----------



## friendforafoe

Blind-Korn


----------



## Michael

Waking Up Blind - Evergrey


----------



## -K4G-

Blinded in Chains - A7X


----------



## Michael

Blinded By Fear - At The Gates


----------



## Ryan

...And the Blind One Came - Arsis


----------



## Michael

The Morning Never Came - Swallow The Sun


----------



## Ryan

When the Sun Kisses the Morning - Prayer For Cleansing


----------



## -K4G-

BlackHole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Michael

Sun Of Nothing - Between The Buried and Me


----------



## Ryan

Despise the Sun - Suffocation


----------



## -K4G-

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Michael

You Pray To Nothing - Aeon


----------



## Ryan

Condemned to Nothingness - Decrepit Birth


----------



## Michael

Condemned To Agony - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Ryan

Putrefact Agony - Human Mincer


----------



## Ryan

Electric Head Pt. 1 (The Agony) - White Zombie


----------



## Michael

The Phantom Agony - Epica


----------



## friendforafoe

Phantom Lord-Metallica


----------



## -K4G-

Phantom of the Opera - Iron maiden


----------



## Michael

Phantom Of The Opera - Nightwish


----------



## friendforafoe

Phantom Limb-The Shins


----------



## Michael

Limbs - Agalloch


----------



## Ryan

Phantom Limb - Pig Destroyer


----------



## friendforafoe

Limb by Limb-Phish


----------



## -K4G-

Frail Limb Nursery - slipknot


----------



## friendforafoe

Frail Grasp On the Big Picture-The Eagles


----------



## Ryan

Feed on the Weak - Obituary


----------



## friendforafoe

Feed the Meek-NOFX


----------



## Michael

Feed On The Mortals - Dark Funeral


----------



## Ryan

Post-Mortal Ejaculation - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Michael

Postmortem - Slayer


----------



## swedenuck

Post (?) Organic-Decapitated


----------



## Nerina

Common-The Question







 Since you put a question mark..


----------



## CatPancakes

question- System of a down


----------



## Anthony

Question of Time- Depeche Mode


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Damned For All Time - Corrosion Of Conformity.

That should give everyone a lot to work with...


----------



## Nerina

TheHandOfStone said:


> Damned For All Time - Corrosion Of Conformity.
> 
> That should give everyone a lot to work with...



Dragonforce- Valley of the Damned


----------



## ohio_eric

Hell is for Children - Pat Benatar


----------



## Nerina

ohio_eric said:


> Hell is for Children - Pat Benatar



What? really? [action=Nerina]goes to look it up........[/action]


Oh, wow, I'd never heard of that.


----------



## Ryan

Cataclysm Children - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## ire_works

children of the grave - black sabbath


----------



## Michael

Ways To The Grave - Bloodbath


----------



## -K4G-

A View to a Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## Ryan

The Time to Kill is Now - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Michael

Time Takes Us All - Kalmah


----------



## JBroll

All Play Dead - Nevermore

Jeff


----------



## Michael

Dead Eyes See No Future - Arch Enemy


----------



## JBroll

Future Breed Machine - Meshuggah

Jeff


----------



## Michael

Machinery Of The Cleansing - Angelcorpse


----------



## Snorelax

Enter the Machine - Arch Enemy


----------



## Michael

Soilwork - The Chainheart Machine


----------



## bobbyretelle

machines-queen


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The Genocide Machine - Circle of Dead Children


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Children Of Bodom - Triple Corpse Hammerblow


----------



## Emperoff

Devildriver - Diggin' up the corpses


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Charred Corpses - Mortician


----------



## Chris

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Charred Corpses - Mortician



Cheerleader Corpses - Pig Destroyer


----------



## K7_Munky

Otep-Buried Alive


----------



## Anthony

K7_Munky said:


> Otep-Buried Alive



What?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Von - Devil Pig

I'm not counting the Otep song because I don't think it's following the rules


----------



## Randy

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Von - Devil Pig
> 
> I'm not counting the Otep song because I don't think it's following the rules



The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Behemoth - No Sympathy for Fools


----------



## ohio_eric

Fool in the Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## K7_Munky

Sorry about the first post fellas
machine head-devil with the kings card


----------



## RedMorfine

King Crimson-In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## yingmin

Kreator - Servant in Heaven, King in Hell


----------



## playstopause

HOLY THREAD RESSURECTION!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Lol


The Police - King of Pain


----------



## TheHandOfStone

vampiregenocide said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> The Police - King of Pain



Morbid Angel - Pain Divine


----------



## Benjo230

Dream Theater - Take Away My Pain


----------



## RedMorfine

Allan Holdsworth-Devils take the Hindmost


----------



## yingmin

The Mars Volta - Take the Veil Cerpin Taxt


----------



## Brendan G

Cynic - Veil of Maya


----------



## RedMorfine

Keith Jarret-Roads Travelled,Roads Veiled


----------



## MFB

Mattias Eklundh - The Road Less Travelled


----------



## RedMorfine

Porcupine Tree-Even Less


----------



## TomAwesome

The Old Dead Tree - 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8


----------



## RedMorfine

Bill Frisell-Keep Your Eyes Open


----------



## RedMorfine

Arch Enemy-Dead Eyes See No Future


----------



## vampiregenocide

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine


----------



## 74n4LL0

Pain of salvation: the big machine


----------



## Sang-Drax

The Smiths - Big Mouth Strikes Again


----------



## 74n4LL0

Yes - Lightning Strikes


----------



## RedMorfine

Skinny Puppy-Yes He Ran


----------



## liamh

Iron maiden - run to the hills


----------



## 74n4LL0

74n4LL0 said:


> *Yes* - Lightning Strikes





RedMorfine said:


> Skinny Puppy-*Yes* He Ran




WRONG...Yes is the name of the band!!!!!


----------



## RedMorfine

sorry 
Alice in Chains-hate to feel


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Boston-More Than a Feeling


----------



## AK DRAGON

Feelings of Forever - Tiffany


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

"After Forever" - Black Sabbath


----------



## Sang-Drax

Helloween - Forever and One


----------



## RedMorfine

Pink Floyd-One of these days


----------



## caughtinamosh

Bullet For My Valentine - End of Days


----------



## Sang-Drax

R.E.M. - It's The End of the World As We Know It


----------



## caughtinamosh

Blackfield - End of the World


----------



## Senensis

Mudvayne - The End of All Things to Come


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Trivium: The End of Everything


----------



## Senensis

Slipknot : Everything Ends

(note the combo !)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Noice.

Fans of Faye- Everything you Need to Know


----------



## TheGuerilla

Exivious - An Elusive Need


----------



## s_k_mullins

Soil- Need to Feel


----------



## brick

Transatlantic- We All Need Some Light


----------



## caughtinamosh

Opeth - In My Time of Need


----------



## s_k_mullins

Led Zeppelin- In My Time of Dying


----------



## synrgy

s_k_mullins said:


> Led Zeppelin- In My Time of Dying



Anthrax -- Got the Time


----------



## s_k_mullins

Korn- Got the Life


----------



## synrgy

s_k_mullins said:


> Korn- Got the Life



Indeep -- Last Night a DJ Saved My Life


----------



## s_k_mullins

Killswitch Engage- My Last Serenade


----------



## Martin_777

My Dying Bride - My Body, a Funeral


----------



## sami

Oscar Mayer - My Bologna Has a First Name


----------



## darbdavys

Michael Manring - Come With Me, My Love


----------



## y8c616

Metallica- Bleeding Me


----------



## Dan

Bleeding Strings - Kiuas


----------



## sami

Bleeding Through - Germany


----------



## Sang-Drax

Sacrilege - Summon The Masses and Walk Through The Fire


----------



## Variant

Flotsam & Jetsam - Suffer The Masses


----------



## sami

Meshuggah - Suffer in Truth


----------



## s_k_mullins

The Exies- A Modern Way of Living With the Truth


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Moment of Truth - Survivor


----------



## s_k_mullins

Hatebreed- The Most Truth


----------



## Sang-Drax

The Gathering - On Most Surfaces


----------



## s_k_mullins

Marilyn Manson- Mutilation is the Most Sincere Form of Flattery


----------



## darbdavys

Necophagist - Mutilate the Stillborn


----------



## Anthony

Necrophagist - The Stillborn One


----------



## Sang-Drax

U2 - One


----------



## ralphy1976

queen - another one bites the dust


----------



## willybman

bite the pain- death


----------



## Martin_777

Fear Factory - Bite the Hand That Bleeds


----------



## s_k_mullins

Austrian Death Machine- If It Bleeds, We Can Kill It


----------



## scottro202

Bleed-Meshuggah


----------



## s_k_mullins

Black Label Society- Bleed For Me


----------



## scottro202

Take On Me-Reel Big Fish


----------



## AK DRAGON

What it Takes - Aerosmith


----------



## Senensis

Samwell : What What (in the Butt)

yes, go find it on youtube, it rocks. Video is safe for work, lyrics... not really.


----------



## ralphy1976

sheryl crow : all i wanna do


----------



## darbdavys

Dream Theater - The Test That Stumped Them All


----------



## CrushingAnvil

darbdavys said:


> Dream Theater - The Test That Stumped Them All



Metallica - Ride The Lightning  back to the old school I'm afraid chaps!


----------



## vortex_infinium

EDIT: Wow I spend too long posting...

In Flames - Bullet Ride


----------



## s_k_mullins

Nonpoint- Bullet With A Name


----------



## Variant

Corrosion Of Conformity - Vote With A Bullet


----------



## ralphy1976

RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE : BULLET IN THE HEAD (RATM FTW!!!)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

ralphy1976 said:


> RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE : BULLET IN THE HEAD (RATM FTW!!!)



Rotting Head - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Hawkevil

Machine Head - Slanderous


----------



## Variant

Feeding The Machine - James Murphy


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Green Machine- Kyuss


----------



## AK DRAGON

Machine Gun Man - Black Label Society


----------



## White Cluster

Me And A Gun - Tori Amos


----------



## EliNoPants

What Do You Want From Me - Pink Floyd


----------



## Bungle

Speed me towards death - Rob Dougan


----------



## keeper006

Death Card- Buckethead


----------



## AK DRAGON

Death Before Dishonor - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## scottro202

Before You Accuse Me (Take A Look At Yourself)-Eric Clapton


----------



## Sang-Drax

She's Got the Look - Roxette


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Smoke 'Em if Ya Got 'Em- Parkway Drive


----------



## Variant

Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Follow the Water- Architects


----------



## keeper006

I Will Follow- U2


----------



## Variant

.....................I..................... - Meshuggah


----------



## keeper006

And You And I- Yes


----------



## Variant

I Am Waiting - Yes (again, because they fucking rule!)


----------



## keeper006

All In The Waiting- Buckethead


----------



## s_k_mullins

Korn- All in the Family


----------



## AK DRAGON

Family Tradition - Hank Williams Jr


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

You Ain't No Family- Iwrestledabearonce


----------



## keeper006

We Are Family- Sister Sledge


----------



## Varcolac

We Care A Lot - Faith No More


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

We Still Kill the Old Way- Lostprophets


----------



## Varcolac

That's How You Got Killed Before - Elvis Costello


----------



## keeper006

Hooks In You- Iron Maiden


----------



## brick

In The Name Of God - Dream Theater


----------



## keeper006

For The Love of God- Steve Vai


----------



## AK DRAGON

God Smack - Alice in Chains


----------



## hairychris

Smack My Bitch Up - The Prodigy


----------



## keeper006

The Bitch Song- Bowling For Soup


----------



## AK DRAGON

Love Song - Tesla


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Rain Song- Led Zeppelin


----------



## keeper006

Immigrant Song- Led Zep


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Angel Song - Great White


----------



## Sang-Drax

Song for the Innocent - Pain of Salvation


----------



## AK DRAGON

Smoothie Song - Nickel Creek


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Song of the Damned- Soilwork


----------



## Varcolac

Damned in Black - Immortal


----------



## keeper006

Tempo of the Damned- Exodus


----------



## Varcolac

Libation Unto The Shades Who Lurk In The Shadows Of The Temple Of Anhur - Nile

One of these days, Nile are going to make a song that takes longer to say the title than it does to perform...


----------



## keeper006

Shadows That Move- Mastodon


----------



## s_k_mullins

Pantera- I'll Cast A Shadow


----------



## synrgy

Goldie & Rob & Dom -- Shadow


----------



## sami

Shadowfear - Vader


----------



## s_k_mullins

Alice in Chains- Fear the Voices


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Fear of the Dark- Iron Maiden


----------



## Varcolac

Blashyrkh (The Mighty Ravendark) - Immortal


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Strike of the Ninja- Dragonforce


----------



## Varcolac

The Empire Strikes First - Bad Religion


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Fall of an Empire- Fairyland


----------



## Varcolac

The Drapery Falls - Opeth


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Where Do We Fall?- Sikth


----------



## keeper006

We Care A Lot- Faith No More


----------



## -mouse-

I Don't Care- Society 1


----------



## keeper006

I Don't Know- Ozzy


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I Can't see the Light- Architects


----------



## auxioluck

I Can't-Radiohead


----------



## Variant

Can't Stop - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## keeper006

Can't Stand Losing You- The Police


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Can't We all Dream?- Sikth [again ]


----------



## keeper006

Flying In A Blue Dream- Joe Satriani


----------



## synrgy

Tori Amos -- Blue Skies


----------



## keeper006

Bullet The Blue Sky- U2


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Bullet with Butterfly Wings- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## keeper006

Black Bullet- KidneyThieves


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Black Winter Night- Dragonforce


----------



## keeper006

The New Black- SYL


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Black Fire- Dragonforce


----------



## keeper006

Fight Fire With Fire- Metallica
(quit Dragonforcing me!)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Fire Still Burns- Dragonforce


----------



## -mouse-

As the Palaces Burn- Lamb of God


----------



## AK DRAGON

Perpetual Burn - Jason Becker


----------



## Varcolac

Burning Sky - The Jam


----------



## Senensis

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Looneygah1

Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## Varcolac

Shine On, You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## keeper006

A Real Diamond In The Rough- Buckethead


----------



## synrgy

Evol Intent -- Real Talk


----------



## sami

Real Eyes Realize Real Lies - Machine Head


----------



## keeper006

Closed Eye Visuals- Meshuggah


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Eye of the Storm- Killswitch Engage


----------



## keeper006

Flesh Storm- Slayer


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Fury of the Storm- Dragonforce


----------



## synrgy

Roni Size feat Zach De La Rocha -- Center of the Storm


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Storm Winds- Shadows Fall


----------



## Fionn

Winds of Change-Scorpions


----------



## synrgy

Fionn said:


> Winds of Change-Scorpions



Change (in the house of flies) - Deftones


----------



## AK DRAGON

Seasons Change - Expose


----------



## Sang-Drax

I Can Change - Saddan Hussein (in South Park - Bigger, Longer & Uncut)

PS: the funny thing is that the thread starter has only 2 posts since 2005!


----------



## synrgy

Sang-Drax said:


> I Can Change - Saddan Hussein



Meshuggah - I


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bad Brains- I Against I


----------



## sami

Sepultura - Against


----------



## Varcolac

Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile


----------



## s_k_mullins

Against the Wind- Bob Seger



Varcolac said:


> Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile


 
Goddamn  Nile songs have ridiculously long titles!


----------



## keeper006

Dust In The Wind- Kansas


----------



## hairychris

Break Like The Wind - Spinal Tap


----------



## RedMorfine

Break You-Lamb of God


----------



## Sang-Drax

You - Radiohead


----------



## keeper006

Who Are You?- The Who


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Are you Dead Yet?- Children of Bodom


----------



## AK DRAGON

Not Leavin' yet - Nickelback


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

So Not To Worry- Chaka Khan


----------



## keeper006

Not of This Earth- Joe Satriani


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

House Of 1000 Corpses- Rob Zombie


----------



## keeper006

Corpse Plower- Buckethead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Press Corpse- Antiflag


----------



## keeper006

Corpse In Disguise- The Faction


----------



## AK DRAGON

Love in Disguise - Debbie Gibson


----------



## keeper006

Love Gun- Kiss


----------



## Concerto412

Happiness is a Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Variant

Happiness In Slavery - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## AK DRAGON

Slave to the Grind - Skid Row


----------



## Variant

^
Good one! 

Slaves To The Subliminal - Scar Symmetry


----------



## Varcolac

Slaves to the Slaughter - 1349


----------



## vortex_infinium

At The Gates - Slaughter Of The Soul


----------



## Sang-Drax

Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter - Iron Maiden


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Bring me Down- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## sami

You Can't Bring Me Down - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## keeper006

Down In It- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I wanna be down- Brandy


----------



## keeper006

Want Some Slaw?- Buckethead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

keeper006 said:


> Want Some Slaw?- Buckethead



Somewhere Over The Rainbow-Patti Labelle


----------



## keeper006

Rainbow In The Dark- Dio


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Caught Up In You- .38 Special


----------



## sami

All Caught Up - South Park Mexican


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Caught In The Act- Chaka Khan


----------



## sami

Caught in a Mosh - Anthrax


----------



## keeper006

Butterfly Caught- Massive Attack


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Black Butterfly-Deniece Williams


----------



## RedMorfine

Paint it black-Rolling Stones


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

It's My Party- Lesley Gore


----------



## RedMorfine

the party-bruno coulais


----------



## Varcolac

Party Girl - Elvis Costello


----------



## keeper006

Party All The Time- Eddie Murphy


----------



## Sang-Drax

The Distant & Mechanised Glow Of Eastern European Dance Parties - 65daysofstatic


----------



## keeper006

Distant Early Warning- Rush


----------



## RedMorfine

Russian Dance-Igor Stravinksy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Safety Dance- Men Without Hats


----------



## RedMorfine

health and safety advisory-buckethead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ball And Chain- Janis Joplin


----------



## keeper006

The Chain- Fleetwood Mac


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Chain Of Fools- Aretha Franklin


----------



## keeper006

Mama Didn't Raise No Fool- Primus


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dear Mama- Tupac


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Mama, I'm coming home- Ozzy


----------



## Varcolac

Mama's Boy - Ramones


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Boys Are Back In Town- Thin Lizzy


----------



## Sang-Drax

Shit Town - Live


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This Town- Human Waste Project


----------



## RedMorfine

this is your moment-alan silvestri


----------



## auxioluck

When The Moment's Gone- Sikth


----------



## RedMorfine

rain when I die-Alice in chains


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

A Fine Day To Die-Emperor


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Die Dead Enough- Megadeth


----------



## keeper006

99 Ways To Die- Megadeth
Hey thin, quit thinkin what I'm thinkin when I'm thinkin it!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

99 Problems-Jay Z


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Its Hard to Speak Without a Tongue- Parkway Drive

EDIT: Dammit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Mo' Money, Mo' Problems- Notorious B.I.G
> 
> EDIT: Dammit.



There...fixed. We'll go from there


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There...fixed. We'll go from there


Sorted 

Blood Money- Speedtheory


----------



## keeper006

Money- Pink Floyd


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Money Ain't A Thing-Jay Z


----------



## keeper006

Got Money- Lil Wayne


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Got To Be There- Chaka Khan


----------



## keeper006

There There- Radiohead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

There Goes My Life-Kenny Chesney


----------



## keeper006

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> There Goes My Life-Kenny Chesney



A Day In The Life- The Beatles


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

One Day In Your Life-Anastacia


----------



## Sang-Drax

18 & Life - Skid Row


----------



## keeper006

I'm 18- Alice Cooper


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm Outta Love-Anastacia


----------



## keeper006

Too Fast For Love- Motley Crue


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Love Thing- The Spice Girls


----------



## keeper006

Wild Thing- The Troggs


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

No Such Thing- John Mayer


----------



## keeper006

Frozen Brains Tell No Tales- Buckethead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Tell Me Somethin' Good- Rufus & Chaka Khan


----------



## Sang-Drax

Something in the Way - Nirvana


----------



## keeper006

The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly- Ennio Morricone


----------



## Sang-Drax

Only the Good Die Young - Iron Maiden

(I'm quite bored atm...)


----------



## keeper006

Die With Your Boots On- Iron Maiden
(You're bored- my 3 yr old is watching nickelodeon and won't let me leave the room)


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Music Sounds Better With You-Stardust

I'll be back to kill you all tomorrow..carry on without me. Seacrest out


----------



## keeper006

Better- Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## MFB

Better Off Dead - Children of Bodom


----------



## keeper006

Wake Up Dead- Megadeth


----------



## AK DRAGON

Wake up Older - Julie Roberts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Wake Me Up Before You Go Go-Wham!


----------



## Xanithon

Circling above in Time Before Time - Immortal


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Time After Time-Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Heroes of our Time- Dragonforce


----------



## sami

In the Meantime - Helmet (or Soulfly)


----------



## Sang-Drax

Time - Helloween


----------



## auxioluck

This Time's For Real-Ill Nino


----------



## caughtinamosh

Hands of Time - Stratovarius


----------



## s_k_mullins

Hand of Blood- Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## Fred

An Epiphanic Vomiting Of Blood by Gnaw Their Tongues


----------



## -mouse-

Fuck You (An Ode To No-One)- Smashing Pumkins


----------



## s_k_mullins

Fuck Me Like You Hate Me- Seether


----------



## Sang-Drax

Hatebreeder - Children of Bodom


----------



## s_k_mullins

Hate to Feel- Alice in Chains


----------



## sami

Straighthate - Sepultura


----------



## s_k_mullins

I Fucking Hate You- Godsmack


----------



## Sang-Drax

You Are The One - Sentenced


----------



## s_k_mullins

Come As You Are- Nirvana


----------



## sami

Here Come the Butchers - Nothingface


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Here You Come Again- Dolly Parton


----------



## sami

^ What a song title for her to sing 




Here We Go Again - Operation Ivy


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

To Hell We Ride- Lostprophets


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## AK DRAGON

Go To Hell - Megadeth


----------



## auxioluck

Burn in Hell-Dimmu Borgir


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Burnin' (The Fire Is Still) Burnin' For You-Patti Labelle


----------



## keeper006

Jump In The FIre- Metallica


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Jump-Kriss Kross


----------



## keeper006

Jump- House of Pain


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

keeper006 said:


> Jump Around- House of Pain



Fixed.

When I Come Around- Green Day


----------



## scottro202

I Cum Blood-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Varcolac

Come On, Come Over - Jaco Pastorius

Edit: Damnit.

Blood Red Skies - Judas Priest


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Dawn Over a New World- Dragonforce


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I Will Never Lie-Immature


----------



## scottro202

Never Gonna Give You Up- Rick Astley


----------



## Varcolac

Give You Nothing - Bad Religion


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Nothing Left- As I Lay Dying


----------



## Varcolac

Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start - The Ataris


----------



## scottro202

Kickstart My Heart- Motley Crue


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Hearts Alive- Mastodon

Sorry, I changed it because I thought it'd be easier


----------



## Varcolac

The Loss and Curse of Reverence - Emperor


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Curse You All Men- Emperor


----------



## Varcolac

The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Evil That Men Do- Iron Maiden

EDIT: Snap!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Varcolac said:


> Hearts On Fire - Hammerfall





DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Through The Fire-Chaka Khan





Varcolac said:


> The Evil That Men Do - Iron Maiden



Fixed for the fuckup.


Am I Evil- Diamond Head


DAMN I'm good


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

I am a Cybernetic Organism, Living Tissue Over (Metal) Endoskeleton- Austrian Death Machine


----------



## Varcolac

Shit, now I want to listen to Hammerfall again...

Book of Heavy Metal - Dream Evil


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Can't Stop the Metal- Conquest of Steel


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Black Metal Ist Krieg- Nargaroth


----------



## Varcolac

Blitzkrieg Bop - Ramones


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Varcolac said:


> Blitzkrieg Bop - Ramones



That ALMOST doesn't count



Bagadada Bagagaga Bop- The Fishyswaz
*For you Sami*


----------



## Varcolac

Hey Ba Ba Re Bop - Tex Beneke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRGz5nYRYdM


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

She Bop- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Varcolac

MMMBop - Hanson ... wait, no, I can't do that.

She Said She Was A Dancer - Jethro Tull


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

NOPE! GOING WITH THE FIRST ONE..THANKS FOR GAYING IT UP...

Just kidding..

She Blinded Me With Science-Thomas Dolby


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Science- System of a Down


----------



## Varcolac

Science Fiction (Double Feature) - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.


----------



## -mouse-

Double Bass- Gorillaz


----------



## keeper006

Revenge of the Double Man- Buckethead


----------



## -mouse-

Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event- Deftones


----------



## scottro202

51st Anniversary- Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Anniversary- Tony! Toni! Tone!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Black Anniversary- The Rogers Sisters


----------



## AK DRAGON

Her Portrait in Black - Atreyu


----------



## Varcolac

Portrait of Tracy - Jaco Pastorius


----------



## AK DRAGON

Lost in a Portrait - Trapt


----------



## scottro202

Message In a Bottle-The Police


----------



## AK DRAGON

Tennessee Bottle - Kenny Rogers


----------



## -mouse-

Message in a Bottle- The Police


----------



## s_k_mullins

Good Friends and a Bottle of Pills- Pantera


----------



## -mouse-

...And Justice For All- Metallica


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Between Heaven and Hell- Firewind


----------



## scottro202

Somewhere In The Between- Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## -mouse-

Something in the Way- Nirvana


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Way Beyond the Fond Old River- Sikth


----------



## Varcolac

Far Beyond Metal - SYL


----------



## -mouse-

Far Away Boys- Flogging Molly


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Far Beyond The Sun- Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## s_k_mullins

Away From The Sun- 3 Doors Down


----------



## -mouse-

Son of the Sun- Therion


----------



## Varcolac

Still Day Beneath The Sun - Opeth


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sun of Nothing- Between the Buried and Me


----------



## -mouse-

Square Nothing- In Flames


----------



## keeper006

Money For Nothing- Dire Straights


----------



## AK DRAGON

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Uncle Remus

The Price of everything and the value of nothing - Animals as Leaders


----------



## caughtinamosh

Done With Everything, Die For Nothing - Children of Bodom


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Numbers Count for Nothing- Architects


----------



## Uncle Remus

To Counter and Groove in E minor - Spastik Ink


----------



## Variant

White Boys In The Jungle - Tribe After Tribe


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

White Walls - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## AK DRAGON

White Room - Cream


----------



## Sang-Drax

White, Discussion - Live


----------



## AK DRAGON

Dirty White Boy - Foriegner


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dirty Pop- N*Sync


----------



## keeper006

Dirty Window- Metallica


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Dirty- Christina Aguilera


----------



## keeper006

Dirty- Korn


----------



## AK DRAGON

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## keeper006

Dirty Fingers- Gary Moore


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Fingers- Pink


----------



## -mouse-

Wrapped around your Finger- The Police


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Around Your Heart- Kittie


----------



## keeper006

Invaders of the Heart- Cheap Trick


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Get Original- Black Eyed Peas


----------



## keeper006

Get A Grip- Aerosmith


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

losing grip- Avril Lavigne LOL


----------



## -mouse-

Losing The Game- Crucified Barbara


----------



## Sang-Drax

Damnation Game - Symphony X


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Damnation's Way- Arch Enemy


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

My way- Limp Bizkit


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Way You Love Me- Faith Hill


----------



## AK DRAGON

Love is on the Way - Saigon Kick


----------



## -mouse-

Love You To Death- Type O Negative


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Everlasting Love- Rufus & Chaka Khan


----------



## AK DRAGON

Love Song - Trace Bundy


----------



## -mouse-

I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That)- Meat Loaf


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Anything- SWV & Wu Tang Clan


----------



## -mouse-

You'll Rebel To Anything- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## AK DRAGON

Rebel Yell - Billy Idol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rise, Rebel, Resist- Otep


----------



## keeper006

Leather Rebel- Judas Priest


----------



## Sang-Drax

Rebel - Stratovarius


----------



## Varcolac

Rebels of the Sacred Heart - Flogging Molly


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Don't Phunk with My Heart-The Black Eyed Peas, haha


----------



## Varcolac

Oh Lord Don't Let Them Drop That Atomic Bomb On Me - Charles Mingus


----------



## Sang-Drax

Them And Us - Bad Religion


----------



## Varcolac

Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## hairychris

Them Bones - Alice In Chains


----------



## Varcolac

The Bones Of You - Elbow


----------



## Sang-Drax

Thank You Space Expert - Mogwai


----------



## keeper006

I Know You're Here- Steve Vai


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Your Love Is All I Know- Chaka Khan


----------



## keeper006

Mr. Know It All- Primus


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

YOU KNOW YOU'RE RIGHT-NIRVANA


----------



## AK DRAGON

RIght Now - Van Halen


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Gonna Make You Sweat(Everybody Dance Now)- C&C Music Factory


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ classic! 

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bat Dance- Prince


----------



## ugg im kyle

The Brilliant Dance - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## Korngod

Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung


----------



## Sang-Drax

The Day I Tried to Live - Soundgarden


----------



## keeper006

Day of the Robot- Buckethead


----------



## Rambo247

No Bacon On The Salad - In Words Of The Mute


----------



## s_k_mullins

No Remorse- Metallica


----------



## Varcolac

No Class - Motorhead


----------



## AK DRAGON

No Excuses - Alice In Chains


----------



## Sang-Drax

Excuse Me While I Kill Myself - Sentenced


----------



## AK DRAGON

I Touch Myself - The Divinyls


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ 

Can't Touch This - (MC) Hammer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Can't Stop The Feelin- Celine Dion


----------



## Varcolac

I Can't Stand Up For Falling Down - Elvis Costello


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Never Give Up On The Good Times- The Spice Girls


----------



## Varcolac

Good Times - Chic


----------



## keeper006

Times of Grace- Neurosis


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Ballad Of Cleo & Joe- Cyndi Lauper


----------



## keeper006

Night Of The Slunk- Buckethead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

This Is My Night- Chaka Khan


----------



## vortex_infinium

As I Lay Dying - The Darkest Nights


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Through The Fire- Chaka Khan


----------



## hairychris

More of Fire Than Blood - Anaal Nathrakh


----------



## White Cluster

Chalice Of Blood - Fobidden


----------



## Rambo247

Blooddrunk - Children Of Bodom


----------



## -mouse-

Bloody Kisses- Type O Negative


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Kiss The Skull- Danzig


----------



## -mouse-

Crystal Skull- Mastodon


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Crystal Mountain- Death


----------



## -mouse-

Over the Mountain- Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Somewhere Over The Rainbow- Patti Labelle


----------



## -mouse-

(jesus, evil caneval couldnt have made that leap)

Hybrid Rainbow- The Pillows


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rainbow In The Dark- Dio


----------



## -mouse-

Man in the Box- Alice in Chains


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Box Of Sharp Objects- The Used


----------



## keeper006

Box Elders- Buckethead


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That Box- Tech N9NE


----------



## Varcolac

That's How You Got Killed Before - Elvis Costello


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That's Me- Colton Ford

(Just to save anyone eye rape..don't google his name. Gay porn star turned singer..)


----------



## Varcolac

Don't Call Me White - NOFX


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Touch Me In The Morning- Diana Ross


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Hate Me- Children of Bodom


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rape Me- Nirvana


----------



## Varcolac

Baby Raper - GWAR


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Baby Baby Baby- TLC


----------



## keeper006

Tell Me Baby- RHCP


----------



## y8c616

Tell me Why- Alvin Stardust


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Pieces Of Me- Ashley Simpson


----------



## keeper006

Piece of Mind- Iron Maiden


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mind- System Of A Down


----------



## keeper006

Mind's Mirrors- Meshuggah


----------



## -mouse-

Mind Reader- Silverchair


----------



## keeper006

Couldn't Be A Reader- Jandek


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Be My Lover- La Bouche


----------



## -mouse-

Koi No Mega Lover- Maximum the Hormone


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Last Time Lover- The Spice Girls


----------



## -mouse-

The Last Time- Gnarls Barkley


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Last Dance- Donna Summer


----------



## -mouse-

Devil's Dance Floor- Flogging Molly


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Devil Went Down To Georgia- Primus


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I am going down- Bruce springsteen -


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm Going Down- Mary J. Blige


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Down Deep Into the Pain-Steve Vai


----------



## -mouse-

Down is the New Up- Radiohead


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

a new machine- pink floyd


----------



## -mouse-

New Age Culture- Dir en Grey


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

What's My Age Again?-blink 182


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

What's the 411?- Mary J. Blige


----------



## AK DRAGON

What's Up? - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## -mouse-

What's Up, People!- Maximum the Hormone


----------



## Varcolac

What's The Ugliest Part of Your Body - Frank Zappa


----------



## White Cluster

Body Bag - Obituary


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

That Body-Jeremih


----------



## s_k_mullins

Body Count's in the House- Body Count


----------



## AK DRAGON

House of Broken Love - Great White


----------



## s_k_mullins

House of the Rising Sun- The Animals


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

black hole sun- soundgarden


----------



## Varcolac

Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## AK DRAGON

Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

back in black- AC DC


----------



## AK DRAGON

Back for more - RATT


----------



## s_k_mullins

Gimme More- Britney Spears


----------



## -mouse-

No More Sorrow- Linkin Park


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Arms of Sorrow- Killswitch Engage


----------



## Sang-Drax

Harvester of Sorrow - Metallica


----------



## -mouse-

Conceived Sorrow- Dir en Grey


----------



## keeper006

Sorrow- Pink Floyd


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Sorrow-Bad Religion


----------



## AK DRAGON

Sorrow Stained Eyes - Reb Beach


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes


----------



## Sang-Drax

The Eyes of Medusa - Symphony X


----------



## White Cluster

Eye To Eye - Fates Warning


----------



## keeper006

Eye of the Beholder- Metallica


----------



## vortex_infinium

Blindside - Eye Of The Storm


----------



## keeper006

Riders On The Storm- The Doors


----------



## s_k_mullins

Storm- Devin Townsend Band


----------



## keeper006

The Eye of Every Storm- Neurosis


----------



## White Cluster

When The Storm Comes Down - Flotsam and Jetsam


----------



## keeper006

Calm Before The Storm- Venom


----------



## Hawkevil

Death Before the Mast - Alestorm


----------



## Sang-Drax

Last Before The Storm - Gamma Ray


----------



## s_k_mullins

The Last in Line- Dio


----------



## Hawkevil

The Last Enemy - Arch Enemy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Enemy Within- Arch Enemy


----------



## caughtinamosh

The Enemy Within - Rush


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Xastur Within- Xasthur


----------



## Hawkevil

Worlds Within The Margin - In Flames


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

When Worlds Collide- Powerman5000


----------



## keeper006

Third World Posse- Sepultura


----------



## Daemoniac

New World Order (N.W.O.) - Ministry


----------



## keeper006

Rage For Order- Queensryche


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

New Order Of The Ages- Altar Of The Apocalypse


----------



## keeper006

Age of Mastery- Jag Panzer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Queen Of The Night- Whitney Houston


----------



## abysmalrites

Night Comes, Blood Black - At the Gates


----------



## Variant

Life In Black - Fight


----------



## Daemoniac

*song title fail*


----------



## keeper006

Still Life- Opeth


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Blood- Pearl Jam


----------



## -mouse-

World Wide Weep- Mercenary


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Open Wide- Unleashed


----------



## keeper006

Open your Mouth For The Speechless- A Life Once lost


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mouth For War- Pantera


----------



## keeper006

Sewn Mouth Secrets- Soilent Green


----------



## White Cluster

Mouth Of Empty Praise - Bloodbath


----------



## AK DRAGON

Hand to Mouth - George Michael


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mouthful Of Poison- Kittie


----------



## liamh

Jonas brothers-Poison ivy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Poison- Alice Cooper


----------



## keeper006

Poison of Ages- 8 Foot Sativa


----------



## White Cluster

Slang Of Ages - Steely Dan


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rock Of Ages- Def Leppard


----------



## keeper006

Age of Winters- The Sword


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

In Winter- Kittie


----------



## s_k_mullins

In Bloom- Nirvana


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

In Elegance- Architects


----------



## liamh

A touch of elegance-Andre Previn
Damn tune that one, I'm tellin ya


----------



## abysmalrites

Touched by an Angel - Cephalic Carnage


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Angels Don't Kill- Children of Bodom


----------



## liamh

Don't eat the yellow snow-Frank Zappa


----------



## fretninjadave

Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## liamh

Snow angel-Omnom


----------



## fretninjadave

Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Death Is Never Permanent- Blinded Black


----------



## abysmalrites

Shores of Death - Sear Bliss


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Touch Of Evil- Judas Priest


----------



## keeper006

Touch Too Much- AC/DC


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Too Much- The Spice Girls


----------



## AK DRAGON

Too Late for Love - Def Leppard


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

What About Love?- Heart


----------



## keeper006

Love Metal- HIM


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mr. Lover Man- Shabba Ranks


----------



## AK DRAGON

Mr. Tinkertrain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Sang-Drax

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## AK DRAGON

Mr. Scary - George Lynch


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mr. Bonestripper- Damn Yankees


----------



## White Cluster

Mr.Man - Gov't Mule


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mr. Curiosity- Jason Mraz


----------



## Sang-Drax

Mr. Brownstone - Guns n' Roses


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mr. Brightside- The Killers


----------



## vortex_infinium

The Transplants - Diamonds and Guns


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

vortex_infinium said:


> Mr. Roboto- Styx



Fixed


----------



## White Cluster

Mr. Evil - King's X


----------



## vortex_infinium

Satyricon - King


----------



## Sang-Drax

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Fixed


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

vortex_infinium said:


> Satyricon - King


Reptar, King of the Ozone- The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## AK DRAGON

The King of Oak Street - Kenny Rogers


----------



## keeper006

Back In The Street- Dokken


----------



## White Cluster

Streets Is Watching - Jay Z


----------



## keeper006

Watching The Christians Burn- Lucifer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Time To Kill Is Now- Cannibal Corpse


Now the killing will start, tear the bovines apart, strike the enemy down. IT'S TIME TO KILL A MOTHERFUCKING COW!


----------



## Daemoniac

Killing Game - Skinny Puppy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Killing Is My Business (And Business is good)- Megafail..I mean..deth


----------



## Variant

Monkey Business - Pain (or Skid Row, take your pic)










*V*


----------



## keeper006

Enemy of the Music Business- Napalm Death


----------



## Daemoniac

The Enemy - 16Volt


----------



## keeper006

Enemy of the Sun- Neurosis


----------



## Bungle

The Last Enemy - Arch Enemy


----------



## keeper006

The Last Kind Words- Devildriver


----------



## The Beard

Last Arms Of The Apocolypse - Johnny Truant


----------



## keeper006

In The Arms of God- Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## White Cluster

Oh God - Platypus


----------



## AK DRAGON

For the Love of God - Steve Vai


----------



## White Cluster

God Of Emptiness - Morbid Angel


----------



## keeper006

God Hates Us All- Slayer


----------



## vampiregenocide

All Hope Is Gone - Slipknot


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

all the small things- blink 182


----------



## AK DRAGON

Wild Thing - Tone Loc


----------



## fretninjadave

Youth Gone Wild - Skidrow


----------



## AK DRAGON

Ballad of Youth -Ritchie Sambora


----------



## keeper006

Torture Ballad- Pig Destroyer


----------



## Hawkevil

Eternal Soul Torture - Opeth


----------



## AK DRAGON

Souls on Fire - Poison


----------



## keeper006

Fire and Ice- Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## AK DRAGON

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## Sang-Drax

Spread Your Fire - Angra


----------



## Variant

Through The Fire And Flames - Herman Ri & Co.


----------



## White Cluster

Engulfed In Flames - Vio-lence


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Flame of Youth- Dragonforce


----------



## White Cluster

Youth Of The Nation - P.O.D.


----------



## AK DRAGON

Ballad of Youth - Richie Sambora


----------



## keeper006

The Ballad of Buckethead- Buckethead w/ Primus


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Welcome to Bucketheadland- Buckethead


----------



## AK DRAGON

Welcome to the Machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## Variant

Inside The Machine - Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Bungle

Enter The Machine - Arch Enemy


----------



## keeper006

Machine Head- Deep Purple


----------



## White Cluster

Mother Heads Family Reunion - Richie Kotzen


----------



## AK DRAGON

My Head's In Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## White Cluster

Mississippi Moon - King's X


----------



## sami

Moonlight Sonata - Beethoven


----------



## AK DRAGON

Shadows in the Moonlight - Anne Murray


----------



## Variant

Be The Hero - OSI


----------



## AK DRAGON

Holding Out For a Hero - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Uncle Remus

Hold back the day - DevilDriver


----------



## Sang-Drax

Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me - U2


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## Varcolac

Shoot to Thrill - AC-DC


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Thrill is Gone - BB King


----------



## Sang-Drax

Gone - U2 (again )


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Get To The Gone- Static-X


----------



## keeper006

Gone Forever- God Forbid


----------



## White Cluster

Forever Your Girl - Paula Abdul


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Forever My Lady- Jodeci


----------



## Bungle

My Apocalypse - Arch Enemy. That'd be 3 AE songs in a row from me XD


----------



## keeper006

Riders of the Apocalypse- Demonoid


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Riders Of The Storm- Hammerfall


----------



## White Cluster

Riding The Storm Out - Reo Fuckin Speedwagon


----------



## Sang-Drax

From Out of Nowhere - Faith No More


----------



## White Cluster

Nowhere Man - The Beatles


----------



## keeper006

Man In The Box- AIC


----------



## Sang-Drax

Box - The Gathering


----------



## AK DRAGON

Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

The Heart And The Shape- 36 Crazyfists


Didn't we do these already? I feel we're going around in circles.


----------



## keeper006

The Shape vs Buckethead- Buckethead


----------



## AK DRAGON

Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun - Pink Floyd

we probably are going in circles if so I'm getting dizzy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Pussy Control- Prince

That just broke it. You're welcome


----------



## AK DRAGON

Damage Control - John Petrucci


----------



## White Cluster

Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young


----------



## keeper006

Brain Damage- Pink Floyd


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young


----------



## keeper006

White Cluster said:


> Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young





AK DRAGON said:


> The Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young


 I know we may be going in circles at points, but the same answer twice within 3 posts has to be a new record
Damage, Inc.- Metallica


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Starfuckers Inc.- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Sang-Drax

Starlight - Muse


----------



## AK DRAGON

keeper006 said:


> I know we may be going in circles at points, but the same answer twice within 3 posts has to be a new record
> Damage, Inc.- Metallica



LOL seems I like making small circles too 

Stardog Champion - Mother Love Bone


----------



## liamh

Starlight-muse


----------



## AK DRAGON

by starlight - smashing pumpkins


----------



## liamh

Starlight-Muse


----------



## Sang-Drax

Limelight - Rush

Starlight - Muse


----------



## AK DRAGON

lady Starlight - Scorpions


----------



## keeper006

Lady Madonna- The Beatles


----------



## White Cluster

She's A Lady - Tom Jones


----------



## AK DRAGON

Dude (Looks Like A Lady) - Aerosmith


----------



## keeper006

Looks That Kill- Motley Crue


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Pleasure to Kill - Kreator


----------



## AK DRAGON

Pleasure Dome - Van Halen


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The Stellar Dome - Borknagar


----------



## AK DRAGON

Unescapable Dome - Current Swell


----------



## keeper006

Escape To Nowhere- Omen


----------



## White Cluster

No Escape - Kreator


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Escape of the Doll - Tarja


----------



## Varcolac

Aged Dolls - ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead


----------



## White Cluster

Bones of Baby Dolls - Acid Bath


----------



## AK DRAGON

Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Shatter Their Bones- Cannibal Corpse


----------



## caughtinamosh

Roll the Bones - Rush


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Roll Me Through The Rushes- Chaka Khan


----------



## AK DRAGON

Roll With it - Steve Windwood


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Rock&Roll Hoochie Coo- Rick Derringer


----------



## White Cluster

Rock & Roll Damnation - AC/DC


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight- Spinal Tap


----------



## Rambo247

10 Signs that you should leave - Emmure


----------



## Sang-Drax

Send Me a Sign - Gamma Ray


----------



## White Cluster

Signs - The Butterfly Effect


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Sign O The Times- Prince


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Skin O' My Teeth- Megadeth


----------



## Adam Of Angels

For My Fallen Angel - My Dying Bride


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Truth of My Perception- As I Lay Dying


----------



## White Cluster

My Perogative - Bobby Brown


----------



## Adam Of Angels

My Land - Sonata Arctica


----------



## White Cluster

Share the Land - Guess Who


----------



## -mouse-

Killing in the Name Of- Rage Against the Machine


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

What's My Name?- Snoop Dogg


----------



## vortex_infinium

Motograter - No Name


----------



## keeper006

In The Name of Gore- Exhumed


----------



## Varcolac

Scream Bloody Gore - Death


----------



## AK DRAGON

Primal Scream - Motley Crue


----------



## Varcolac

From a Whisper to a Scream - Elvis Costello


----------



## AK DRAGON

Death Whispered a Lullaby - Opeth


----------



## Varcolac

Drunken Lullabies - Flogging Molly


----------



## AK DRAGON

Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley & Allison Krauss


----------



## White Cluster

Whiskey In The Jar - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Variant

Medicine Jar - Skid Row


----------



## keeper006

Jar of Flies- AIC


----------



## AK DRAGON

keeper006 said:


> Jar of Flies- AIC



^^ that is an album title not a song title

Bad Medicine - Bon Jovi


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Make Me Bad- Korn


----------



## -mouse-

heres a loaded one

Good Girls Go to Heaven But Bad Girls Go Everywhere- Meat Loaf


----------



## White Cluster

South Of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## AK DRAGON

Heaven's Trail (No Way Out) - Tesla


----------



## Sang-Drax

Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## White Cluster

When Heaven Comes Down - Dokken


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I will come to you- Hanson


Truth be told..I love that song.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

I will be there -Britney Spears,lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Got To Be There- Chaka Khan


----------



## -mouse-

There There- Radiohead


----------



## keeper006

In Battle There Is No Law- Bolt Thrower


----------



## White Cluster

No Glove,No Love - M.O.D.


----------



## AK DRAGON

No Ring, No Gets - Poison


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

No Reason- Sum 41


----------



## White Cluster

The Fall Of Reason - Watchtower


----------



## keeper006

Fall From Grace- Death Angel


----------



## AK DRAGON

Between Raising Hell and Amazing Grace - Big & Rich


----------



## Varcolac

Grace Under Pressure - Elbow


----------



## keeper006




----------



## Sang-Drax

Grace - Jeff Buckley


----------



## AK DRAGON

State of Grace - Steve Vai


----------



## White Cluster

Altered States - Sepultura


----------



## keeper006




----------



## AK DRAGON

State of Love and Trust - Pearl Jam


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## White Cluster

United - Judas Priest


----------



## AK DRAGON

United Abomination - Megadeth


----------



## keeper006

I Am Abomination- Exodus


----------



## MikeH

I, Deciever - The Absence


(shameless ihave27frets suck-up! )


----------



## White Cluster

I Voyager - Nevermore


----------



## AK DRAGON

I am Hell - White Zombie


----------



## keeper006

Hell Bent For Leather- Judas Priest


----------



## AK DRAGON

Black Leather - Guns N' Roses


----------



## keeper006

Denim and Leather- Saxon


----------



## White Cluster

Leather - Tori Amos


----------



## AK DRAGON

Leather & Lace - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley


----------



## White Cluster

Nottingham Lace - Buckethead


----------



## AK DRAGON

Lace up your Shoes - Trevor Hall


----------



## White Cluster

Showbiz Shoes - Guess Who


----------



## darbdavys

A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me


----------



## keeper006

Libation Unto The Shades Who Lurk In The Shadows Of The Temple Of Anhur- Nile


----------



## White Cluster

The Shadows Of The Past - Morningside


----------



## AK DRAGON

Promises in the Dark - Pat Benetar


----------



## Varcolac

Sons of Northern Darkness - Immortal


----------



## AK DRAGON

Lost Northern Star - Tarja


----------



## keeper006

Not All Who Wander Are Lost- Devildriver


----------



## MikeH

Lost Perfection: Anablephobia - Between the Buried and Me


----------



## keeper006

Trashed, Lost & Strung Out- Children of Bodom


----------



## White Cluster

You've Lost That Lovin" Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## Anarkhia

Beer, Pussy And Weed (With A Pinch Of Gore)... That's All We Need - I Shit On Your Face


----------



## Sang-Drax

Anarkhia said:


> Beer, Pussy And Weed (With A Pinch Of Gore)... That's All We Need - I Shit On Your Face



WTF? 


In My Time of Need - Opeth


----------



## White Cluster

In My Time Of Dying - Led Zep


----------



## Varcolac

Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## MikeH

Like You Didn't Hear Me the First Time - Killwhitneydead


----------



## White Cluster

Ibz_rg said:


> Like You Didn't Hear Me the First Time - Killwhitneydead



I love that band!

First Strike Is Deadly - Testament


----------



## keeper006

Lightning Strikes Again- Dokken


----------



## AK DRAGON

Little Bits o f Lightning - Martina McBride


----------



## Variant

Little Alligator - Steve Vai


----------



## keeper006

Little Dreamer- Van Halen


----------



## White Cluster

Daylight Dreamers - Fates Warning


----------



## keeper006

As Daylight Dies- Killswitch Engage


----------



## Varcolac

Dies Irae - Bathory (Yes, I know it's a different word, but it's spelt the same, and... Bathory!)


----------



## AK DRAGON

Love Never Dies - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Varcolac

Is This Love - Bob Marley


----------



## Variant

This Love - Pantera


----------



## Sang-Drax

Lovelorn - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## theb1988

love song- 311


----------



## Varcolac

What Love - Charles Mingus


----------



## Anarkhia

Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## AK DRAGON

What's Love Got to do with It - Tina Turner


----------



## Variant

The New Math (what he said) - OSI


----------



## Varcolac

*After*math - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

After The Love Is Gone-Earth, Wind, & Fire


----------



## Varcolac

Soon You'll Be Gone - Blues Busters


----------



## sami

GhostBusters - Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## MikeH

A Portable Death Ray and a Sterile Claw Hammer - See You Next Tuesday


----------



## AK DRAGON

When My Heart Beats Like A Hammer - B.B. King & Eric Clapton


----------



## MikeH

My Heart Bleeds No Longer - Unearth


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Bleeding - Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Variant

Bleeding Me - Metallica


----------



## keeper006

Bleeding Heaven's Angels- Blackmass


----------



## Benjo230

Another Angel Down - Avantasia


----------



## keeper006

Down On The Upside- Soundgarden


----------



## MikeH

Whoa! Shut it Down - The Acacia Strain


----------



## BrainArt

Down In It - Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## keeper006

We're Down til We're Underground- Giving Up The Ghost


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Underground In America - Pantera


----------



## BrainArt

Amerika - Rammstein.


----------



## Varcolac

An American Paradox - Strung Out


----------



## AK DRAGON

Schrödinger's Cat Paradox - Hugues Lefebvre and Yann Mouhad


----------



## White Cluster

Cats in the Cradle -Yusef Islam


----------



## AK DRAGON

Cradle of Love - Billy Idol


----------



## keeper006

From The Cradle To Enslave- Cradle of Filth


----------



## AK DRAGON

Slave to the Grind - Skid Row


----------



## White Cluster

Bump and Grind - R Kelly


----------



## vortex_infinium

The Berzerker - Mondo Grind


----------



## Varcolac

Genital Grinder - Carcass


----------



## AK DRAGON

Bump and Grind - David Lee Roth


----------



## Varcolac

Angelgrinder - Lord Belial


----------



## scottro202

Burning Angel-Arch Enemy


----------



## Xiphos68

War of the Angels - Rusty Cooley


----------



## MikeH

Warborn - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## White Cluster

Born Again - Black Sabbath


----------



## Xiphos68

Stillborn - Black Label Society


----------



## Variant

Born - Nevermore


----------



## White Cluster

Born Under A Bad Sign - Albert Collins


----------



## keeper006

^ THIS is the most metal avatar ever (Opus)
We'll Grind That Axe For A Long Time- Pantera


----------



## AK DRAGON

Grind - Alice in Chains


----------



## Varcolac

Coffee Grinder - 4ft Fingers


----------



## keeper006

Genital Grinder/Regurgitation of Giblets- Pig Destroyer


----------



## White Cluster

Grinder - Judas Priest


----------



## Varcolac

Genital Grinder II - Carcass


----------



## AK DRAGON

Don't Let the Bastards Grind You Down - The Toasters


----------



## scottro202

Slave To The Grind-Skid Row


----------



## White Cluster

Powerslave - Iron Maiden


----------



## AK DRAGON

Power to the Music - Mötley Crüe


----------



## Variant




----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sacred Power of Raging Winds- Rhapsody (of Fire?)


----------



## White Cluster

Sacred Love - Bad Brains


----------



## AK DRAGON

I Love This Bar - Toby Kieth


----------



## White Cluster

Lovin' You - Minnie Ripperton


----------



## keeper006

Love Is For Suckers- Twisted Sister


----------



## Variant

Yurasuka - Circle Of Dust

It counts, I think...


----------



## Varcolac

Sweet Sucker Dance - Joni Mitchell


----------



## White Cluster

Sweet Surrender - Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## Variant

Sweet Cyanide - Callanish Circle


----------



## keeper006

New Millenium Cyanide Christ- Meshuggah


----------



## AK DRAGON

New Found Power - Damageplan


----------



## keeper006

Power of the Night- Savatage


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Dark Eternal Night - Dream Theater


----------



## Varcolac

Eternal Years on the Path to the Cemetery Gates - Immortal


----------



## theb1988

The walk-periphery


----------



## keeper006

The Dead Walk- The Acacia Strain


----------



## AK DRAGON

Don't Walk Away - Danger Danger


----------



## White Cluster

Don't Talk to Strangers - Dio


----------



## AK DRAGON

People are Strange - the Doors


----------



## White Cluster

People Get Ready - Jeff Beck


----------



## Sang-Drax

Beautiful People - Australian Crawl


----------



## MikeH

Crawl Back - Veil of Maya


----------



## Sang-Drax

^

Actually, "Australian Crawl" is the band's name, not the song


----------



## AK DRAGON

Bye Bye Beautiful - Nightwish


----------



## olla86

_Bye Bye_ Birdie-Ann Margeret


----------



## Hellfury

Audioslave - Nothing Left But to Say Good*bye*

does that count?lol


----------



## Beaster66

Goodby to Romance - Ozzy


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Goodbye My Friend- Spice Girls


----------



## keeper006

Friend of the Devil- Grateful Dead


----------



## White Cluster

The Devil Went Down To Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Night the Lights Went Out In Georgia - Reba McEntire


----------



## keeper006

I Am The Night- Pantera


----------



## White Cluster

The Night and The Silent Water - Opeth


----------



## Daemoniac

Cables and Wires - 16Volt


----------



## AK DRAGON

Live Wire - Mötley Crüe


----------



## -mouse-

Ride the Wire- Crash Kelly


----------



## hairychris

Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## Variant

We Ride - SYL


----------



## -mouse-

Bullet Ride- In Flames


----------



## hairychris

Vote with a Bullet - Corrosion of Conformity


----------



## Jumpyjack

Rock the Vote - Carcass


----------



## Sang-Drax

rock you like a hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## AK DRAGON

Two Sparrow's in a Hurricane - Tanya Tucker


----------



## PnKnG

Right in Two - Tool


----------



## Varcolac

Two Little Hitlers - Elvis Costello


----------



## Xanithon

Varcolac said:


> Two Little Hitlers - Elvis Costello


2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## Variant

Five Minutes Alone - Pantera


----------



## AK DRAGON

It's Five O' Clock Somewhere - Alan Jackson w/ Jimmy Buffett


----------



## vortex_infinium

Our Lady Peace - Somewhere Out There


----------



## PnKnG

Caught Somewhere in Time - Iron Maiden


----------



## Jumpyjack

Caught In a Web - Dream Theater


----------



## Variant

In-A-Gada-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## hairychris

Fuck Da Police - NWA


----------



## Variant

^
Nice, you actually used 'Da' 




Get The Fuck Out - Skid Row


----------



## White Cluster

Animal(Fuck Like A Beast) - W.A.S.P.


----------



## Jumpyjack

Fuck the System - System of A Down


----------



## minusthemonkey

Fuck Armageddon...This Is Hell - Bad Religion


----------



## keeper006

Highway To Hell- AC/DC


----------



## AK DRAGON

The River and the Highway - Pam Tillis


----------



## keeper006

River Runs Red- Life of Agony


----------



## White Cluster

River Of Deceit - Mad Season


----------



## AK DRAGON

In this River - Black Label Society


----------



## minusthemonkey

The Banks of this River is Night - Peccatum


----------



## White Cluster

Night Is The Notion - Dax Riggs


----------



## minusthemonkey

Thus Spake The Nightspirit - Emperor


----------



## Empryrean

The Deparature - Abigial Williams


----------



## Adam Of Angels

The Conductor's Departure - Anata (I win for this)


----------



## AK DRAGON

Departure - Jeff Loomis


----------



## PnKnG

Jeff Wears Birkenstocks - NoFX


----------



## liamh

Fuck you - Lily allen 
(Great song)


----------



## AK DRAGON

Fuck Yourself - Steve Vai


----------



## Varcolac

Motherfucker=Redeemer - Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## AK DRAGON

Fucking Hostile - Pantera


----------



## White Cluster

Hostile World - Dug Pinnick


----------



## vortex_infinium

Nevermore - The World Unborn


----------



## darbdavys

Devin Townsend - Color Your World


----------



## PnKnG

edit damn.

This Lying World - Unearth


----------



## White Cluster

World In A World - Vio-lence


----------



## Varcolac

I Want To Conquer The World - Bad Religion


----------



## minusthemonkey

Conquer All - Behemoth


----------



## Variant

All Fall Down - Atomic Opera


----------



## AK DRAGON

Down in a Hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Head Like A Hole- NIN


----------



## White Cluster

Hole In The Sky - Black Sabbath


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Sky is Crying - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## mattofvengeance

Down from the Sky- Trivium


----------



## Variant

Down In It - NIN


----------



## Varcolac

Down On Me - Motörhead.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Cast Down the Heretic- Nile


----------



## Varcolac

Supporting Caste - Propagandhi


----------



## liamh

It's war - Ragnarok


----------



## AK DRAGON

War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## -mouse-

Start a War- Static-X


----------



## White Cluster

Mother War - Decapitated


----------



## mattofvengeance

WAR ENSEMBLE- Slayer


----------



## AK DRAGON

Civil War - Guns N` Roses


----------



## MFB

War Is All We Know - GWAR


----------



## Daemoniac

It's A War - The Dukes Of Windsor


----------



## Variant

Let's Have A War - Course Of Empire


----------



## mattofvengeance

My Fears Have Become Phobias- As Blood Runs Black


----------



## Varcolac

Ordinary People Do Fucked-Up Things When Fucked-Up Things Become Ordinary - Propagandhi


----------



## Variant

Ordinary World - Duran Duran


----------



## Varcolac

Brave New World - Iron Maiden


----------



## White Cluster

Brave New Hell - Bloodbath


----------



## Varcolac

Jazz from Hell - Frank Zappa


----------



## AK DRAGON

I Am Hell - White Zombie


----------



## Xanithon

AK DRAGON said:


> I Am Hell - White Zombie



Walk With Me in Hell - Lamb of God


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Army Of Me - Chimaira


----------



## mattofvengeance

Me Neither- Brad Paisley


----------



## Varcolac

Hooray for Me... - Bad Religion


----------



## Variant

Heal Me - Fates Warning


----------



## Varcolac

Unhealer - Ihsahn


----------



## mattofvengeance

Spiritual Healing- Death


----------



## Varcolac

Spiritual Damnation - Lord Belial


----------



## -mouse-

Damnation?- Incubus


----------



## mattofvengeance

Songs for the Damned- All Shall Perish


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005

Open Arms to Damnation - Born Of Osiris


----------



## microprobe

Dead Horse - Guns N' Roses


----------



## AK DRAGON

A Horse with No Name - America


----------



## keeper006

The Four Horsemen- Metallica


----------



## PnKnG

Inside Four Walls - Nevermore


----------



## AK DRAGON

Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## snuif09

In the Blood - Metal Church


----------



## mattofvengeance

Thrones of Blood- Suffocation


----------



## AK DRAGON

Blood of the Snake - Derek Sherinian


----------



## White Cluster

Bloodsucking Leeches - The Dixie Dregs


----------



## Variant

Leaches - In Flames


----------



## PnKnG

House Gone Up In Flames - The Nightwatchman


----------



## mattofvengeance

Is It Raining at your House- Brad Paisley


----------



## AK DRAGON

Raining on Sunday - Keith Urban


----------



## mattofvengeance

Raining Blood- Slayer


----------



## PnKnG

Guitar Gangsters And Cadillac Blood - Volbeat


----------



## mattofvengeance

Blood Vortex- Bloodbath


----------



## AK DRAGON

Blood on Blood - Bon Jovi


----------



## White Cluster

Blood On My Hands - Morbid Angel


----------



## AK DRAGON

Hands in the Air - Joe Satriani


----------



## -mouse-

All Within My Hands- Metallica


----------



## havocvulture10

...And Justice for all- Metallica


----------



## Varcolac

All Nightmare Long - Metallica


----------



## caughtinamosh

A Nightmare to Remember - Dream Theater


----------



## mattofvengeance

Remember Tomorrow- Iron Maiden


----------



## Hellfury

Blindside - When I Remember


----------



## White Cluster

Remember The Time - MJ


----------



## Xanithon

White Cluster said:


> Remember The Time - MJ


Time Waits for no Slave - Napalm Death


----------



## MetalGravy

Till Next Time - Guilty Gear XX OST


----------



## AK DRAGON

Time After Time - Cindy Lauper


----------



## Variant

Forever After - Savatage


----------



## AK DRAGON

Forever Your Girl - Paula Abdul


----------



## Variant

Russian Girl - Saigon Kick


----------



## Sang-Drax

Girl, You'll Be a Woman Soon - Urge Overkill


----------



## mattofvengeance

Waitin on a Woman- Brad Paisley


----------



## AK DRAGON

mattofvengeance said:


> Waitin on a Woman- Brad Paisley



Ain't that the truth!

Fire Woman - The Cult


----------



## Xanithon

AK DRAGON said:


> Ain't that the truth!
> 
> Fire Woman - The Cult



Setting Fire to Sleeping Giants - The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## AK DRAGON

Killer of Giants - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## White Cluster

Giants Lore - Fates Warning


----------



## sami

Giant Being - Panzer Dragoon Saga OST


----------



## mattofvengeance

Giants- Scale the Summit


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Sleeping Giant- Mastodon


----------



## AK DRAGON

No sleep till brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## Variant

Sleep - Savatage


----------



## CatPancakes

Variant said:


> Sleep - Savatage



the colour of sleep- psycroptic


----------



## Empryrean

Probing Tranquility - Sleep Terror


----------



## AK DRAGON

Sleeping Bag - ZZ Top


----------



## Prydogga

Canvas Bags - Tim Minchin

That was so hard I had to pick a joke song...


----------



## Sang-Drax

Airbag - Radiohead


----------



## ralphy1976

bullet in the head - Rage Against the machine


----------



## Varcolac

Impending Halfhead - Propagandhi


----------



## AK DRAGON

My Heads in Mississippi - ZZ Top


----------



## Varcolac

In My Time Of Need - Opeth


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

The Truth of My Perception- As I Lay Dying


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Truth About Men - *Andy Griggs, Blake Shelton, Montgomery Gentry & Tracy Byrd*


----------



## Variant

Truth? - Def Leppard 

Of of their best songs actually. A great band when they were being experimental.


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Moment of Truth - Survivor


----------



## mattofvengeance

This Moment- In This Moment


----------



## AK DRAGON

This Love - Pantera


----------



## mattofvengeance

Love is Only a Feeling- The Darkness


----------



## MetalGravy

More Than a Feeling - Boston


----------



## AK DRAGON

You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling - The Righteous Brothers


----------



## mattofvengeance

I Can Love You Like That- All 4 One


----------



## TomAwesome

It Ain't Like That - Alice in Chains


----------



## mattofvengeance

She Was Asking For It- Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Varcolac

Too Much To Ask - Bad Religion


----------



## White Cluster

Too Much - Robben Ford


----------



## Bungle

Too Much Heaven - The Bee Gees =D


----------



## Variant

Heaven's A Lie - Lacuna Coil







Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## AK DRAGON

Heaven's Trail (No Way Out) - Tesla


----------



## mattofvengeance

Hellhounds on my Trail- Children of Bodom


----------



## ralphy1976

bat out of hell - Meatloaf


----------



## AK DRAGON

Hell on High Heels - Mötley Crüe


----------



## havocvulture10

Hell Awaits- Slayer


----------



## White Cluster

One Foot In Hell - Forbidden


----------



## AK DRAGON

Get on the Good Foot - James Brown


----------



## mattofvengeance

Voice of the Soul- Death


----------



## AK DRAGON

Voices carry - Til Tuesday


----------



## CooleyJr

Voices In My Head - E-Sham


----------



## Variant

Head - OSI


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Over My Head (Better off Dead)- Sum 41


----------



## MikeH

A Catastrophe of Epic Proportions - Through the Eyes of the Dead


----------



## AK DRAGON

Memories of the Dead - Hans Zimmer


----------



## CooleyJr

City Of The Dead - Outworld


----------



## White Cluster

City Song - Luscious Jackson


----------



## keeper006

The Summer Song- Joe Satriani


----------



## Bungle

Boys Of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## keeper006

Last Rose of Summer- Judas Priest


----------



## Prydogga

Rose Of Sharyn - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Bungle

Eeeevery Rooose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## mattofvengeance

Every Chance I Get- T.I.


----------



## ByronL

Not I - Demon Hunter


----------



## Variant

,----------------I----------------, - Meshuggah


----------



## mattofvengeance

I Believe in a Thing Called Love- The Darkness


----------



## Prydogga

Ain't talkin' Bout Love - Van Halen


----------



## ralphy1976

love me tender - Elvis


----------



## AK DRAGON

Tender Surrender - Steve Vai


----------



## mattofvengeance

Sound the Surrender- Darkest Hour


----------



## AK DRAGON

Sound of Silence - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## keeper006

Silence Followed By A Deafening Roar- Paul Gilbert


----------



## AK DRAGON

Don't Follow - Alice In Chains


----------



## Variant

Follow Me - Savatage


----------



## AK DRAGON

Me Wise Magic - Van Halen


----------



## Varcolac

Óðin's Raven Magic, Chapter 1 - Sigur Rós


----------



## AK DRAGON

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## mattofvengeance

Ride the Lightning- Metallica


----------



## White Cluster

Thunder and Lightning - Thin Lizzy


----------



## AK DRAGON

Just Like Lightnin' - Joe Satriani


----------



## PnKnG

Hello Joe - Beatsteaks


----------



## Varcolac

Just Like Paradise - David Lee Roth


----------



## Variant

Paradise City - Snakes 'n' Barrels... er, Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## mattofvengeance

Paradise by the Dashboard Light- Meatloaf


----------



## Xanithon

mattofvengeance said:


> Paradise by the Dashboard Light- Meatloaf



By The Pain I See In Others - Opeth


----------



## Anarkhia

Retching By Penis - Jig-Ai


----------



## White Cluster

Detatchable Penis - King Missle


----------



## mattofvengeance

Letter to my Penis- Rodney Carrington


----------



## Varcolac

Night Letters - Propagandhi


----------



## AK DRAGON

Letters from Home - John Michael Montgomery


----------



## Varcolac

Home Nucleonics - SYL


----------



## Variant

Graveyard Mountain Home - Chroma Key


----------



## Varcolac

I Can Climb Mountains - Hell Is For Heroes


----------



## vortex_infinium

Judas Priest - Hell Patrol


----------



## Varcolac

Er, Hell Is For Heroes were the band, "I Can Climb Mountains" was the song.

But whatever. 

Fuck Armageddon... This Is Hell - Bad Religion


----------



## mattofvengeance

Hell Awaits- Slayer


----------



## White Cluster

Hell Ain't A Bad Place To Be - AC/DC


----------



## mattofvengeance

Make Me Bad- Korn


----------



## White Cluster

Don't Call Me Dude - Scatterbrain


----------



## Varcolac

Don't Call Me White - NOFX


----------



## darbdavys

Opeth - White Cluster


----------



## MikeH

BTBAM - "White Walls"


----------



## AK DRAGON

Snow White Queen - Evanescence


----------



## Xanithon

AK DRAGON said:


> Snow White Queen - Evanescence



Black or White - Periphery


----------



## -mouse-

Dreaming Neon Black- Nevermore


----------



## Varcolac

I Am The Black Wizards - Emperor


----------



## keeper006

Pinball Wizard- The Who


----------



## MFB

Pinball Map - In Flames


----------



## AK DRAGON

The Map Room: Dawn - John Williams


----------



## Variant

A Room With A View - Death Angel


----------



## MetalGravy

White Room - Cream


----------



## -mouse-

Mama's Room- Under The Influence of Giants


----------



## White Cluster

Mama, You Been On My Mind - Jeff Buckley


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama-Frank Zappa


----------



## Varcolac

Anyone Can Play Guitar - Radiohead


----------



## AK DRAGON

My Guitar Lies Bleeding In My Arms - Bon Jovi


----------



## hairychris

Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## White Cluster

Moron Brothers - Mucky Pup


----------



## AK DRAGON

Brother John - Blues Traveler


----------



## Variant

Brother - Steve Vai


----------



## White Cluster

Brother,Sister - The Brand New Heavies


----------



## AK DRAGON

Look at Little Sister - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## Varcolac

Two Little Hitlers - Elvis Costello


----------



## AK DRAGON

Two Sparrows In A Hurricane - Tanya Tucker


----------



## White Cluster

Eye Of The Hurricane - David Wilcox


----------



## Empryrean

Eyes of Thousand - The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## jscottizabeast

ten thousand strong - iced earth


----------



## AK DRAGON

Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed


----------



## ChasingTheSun

Thousand Miles Of Cock - Zimmer's Hole


----------



## Varcolac

Miles Runs the Voodoo Down - Miles Davis


----------



## MikeH

Hermod's Demise - In The Midst Of Lions


----------



## AK DRAGON

My Demise - Shadows Fall


----------



## White Cluster

My Fist Your Face - Aerosmith


----------



## -mouse-

My Apocalypse- Arch Enemy


----------



## AK DRAGON

While My Guitar Gently Weeps - The Beatles


----------



## AK DRAGON

My Guitar Lies Bleeding In My Arms - Bon Jovi


----------



## Varcolac

My Guitar Wants To Kill Your Mama - Frank Zappa


----------



## Sang-Drax

Loot Burn Rape Kill Repeat - Machinae Supremacy


----------



## Variant

Bind Torture Kill - Suffocation


----------



## CooleyJr

E-Sham - Kill The Fetus


----------



## liamh

Goat the head-Fetus full of Faeces (lulz)


----------



## Varcolac

Scavenger of Human Sorrow - Death


----------



## D0mn8r

Dead Human Collection - Corpse


----------



## Antimatter

Khanate- Dead


----------



## darbdavys

Terror Against Terror - The Only Good God Is A Dead God


----------



## Antimatter

Korn- Good God


----------



## darbdavys

Periphery - Frak The Gods


----------



## Sang-Drax

Pain of Salvation - Waking Every God


----------



## reptillion

Even the gods must die-nile


----------



## darbdavys

Bloodbath - So You Die


----------



## Variant

So. - Fates Warning


----------



## zeal0us

Liquid Tension Experiment- Three Minute Warning


----------



## AK DRAGON

Without Warning - Dokken


----------



## Sang-Drax

With or Without You - U2


----------



## Varcolac

Within You Without You - The Beatles.


----------



## D0mn8r

Within Thy Enemy - Morbid Angel


----------



## Sang-Drax

Torn Within - Metallica


----------



## Varcolac

Within The Dark Mind - Immortal


----------



## zeal0us

Rusty Cooley- Piece of Mind


----------



## Variant

The Mindmaker- Soilwork


----------



## D0mn8r

AND LO, WHEN THE IMPERIUM MARCHES AGAINST GUL-KOTHOTH, THEN DARK SORCERIES SHALL ENSHROUD THE CITADEL OF THE OBSIDIAN CROWN........... er, Bal-Sagoth of course; who else?!!!!!!!


----------



## AK DRAGON

Race agianst Disaster - Jeff Loomis


----------



## Sang-Drax

Against the Grain - Bad Religion



D0mn8r said:


> AND LO, WHEN THE IMPERIUM MARCHES AGAINST GUL-KOTHOTH, THEN DARK SORCERIES SHALL ENSHROUD THE CITADEL OF THE OBSIDIAN CROWN........... er, Bal-Sagoth of course; who else?!!!!!!!





Win!


----------



## levitator

Against all odds - phil collins


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Your choice- 

Space Oddity- David Bowie or Against The Grain- Bad Religion.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe

The Cheval Glass - Emery


----------

